# BRP 2007/2008 Indoor series



## BudBartos

Looking at the 2007/2008 indoor season at this point We will be running at Freddies hobbies both oval and road and a the high banks of classic hobbies oval.

Classes at this point look like this. 
Stock>> Will go to 4 cell 370 motor the associated one and min spur of 45 max pinion of 10. Bodies stock car or truck on oval GTP will be allowed on road. ( I may allow 16D 6 cell for the first half of season for those that have not run summer series to transition over, We already know the 370 4 cell is faster)

Super stock>> Just what were running now with open gearing. New COT body on ovals GTP will be allowed on road.

Pro Stock>> What We run now


----------



## Micro_Racer

When will you have the new COT bodies?


----------



## BudBartos

Hope by end of Aug.


----------



## ZOOOOM

Bud,
Do you need that Speed 8 body?


----------



## BudBartos

ZOOM >> Yes!!


----------



## tcian

yes very cool cant wait to race in winter


----------



## !diot

I found a couple of good inexpensive scales at Harbor Freight to make a Tweak Board.
Just use a piece of counter top material for the base and a block to set the rear wheels on so the chassis is level. You can dial the tweak screws to balance the front end or set wedge for oval.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93543

Or get 4, one for each corner.


----------



## DAVON

Hey Bud, Any Idea On What Days We Will Run????? Fridays,Saturdays,or Sundays?????


----------



## BudBartos

As of now it will be sat for road at Freddies then sunday for oval at Freddies and Classic is Sat nights.


----------



## DAVON

OK GUYS....WHO IS RUNNING WHAT CLASS FOR THE INDOOR SEASON???
POST IT :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

im in for stock


----------



## BudBartos

I'm running pro stock


----------



## Bill Weaver

stock and super stock


----------



## martian 710

I'm in for Stock and Super Stock!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Chalk me up for novice class


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> Chalk me up for novice class


Good Shyniah and Logan need some fresh meat to beat up on!!! :tongue: :wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

ok but they are going to have to run some additional weight in there cars.


----------



## martian 710

OK I'll add a couple more cells.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

not cells bricks


----------



## RC 18 MT

this sucks. all these races are all way far away form me... i really want to race badly. is there any race u guys know of that are in minnesota in the twin cities area? i have looked and the only place is caled the shoe.


----------



## OrangeRacer

gonna try running some Super Stock races this winter


----------



## chevman81

are you guys planning on running every sunday at freddies oval? and also your going to run the 2/3 cell as a four cell and a 370 motor, right?

and also how many amps are you charging the 4 cell?


----------



## TangTester

Not every sunday......there will be some saturdays road and some saturdays at classic hobbies. About twice a month.. However I know if there is enough guys racing Freddie will run anytime. 

Yes it will be 4 four and the Assoc. 370 motor. For stock it will be a fix gearing and super stock an unlimited gear.

Charging about 2 to 3 amps for 1400s


----------



## BudBartos

Hope to have the schedule SOOOOOON !!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevman81

thanks I hope to run some races this year


----------



## BudBartos

*BRP 2007/2008 Indoor Series*

Races will be at 

Freddies Hobbies (330) 296-4354 & Classic Hobbies (330) 733-6400

Oct 14th Oval Freddies 
Oct. 28th Oval Freddies
Nov 3rd High banked Oval Classic
Nov 17th Road course Freddies
Dec 8th Road course Freddies
Dec 15th High banked Oval Classic
Dec 30th Oval Freddies

2008
Jan 5th High banked Oval Classic
Jan 13th Oval Freddies
Jan 27th Oval Freddies
Feb 9th High banked Oval Classic
Feb 16th Road course Freddies
Mar 1st Road course Freddies
Mar 9th Oval Freddies

Series will be 14 races with 4 through outs 

The awards presentation will be March 16th at Freddies This is a none points race

*Stock class>>* 1/18th BRP cars only SC18 / SC18 V2, SC18V2M 4 cell 2/3 A cells. We will be running stock car or truck bodies this season on the ovals. You can run sports bodies on road but not on the oval. the rear must not be cut higher that the lower portion of rear bumper, NO holes or vents allowed in rear. Rear spoiler may be added max 1 1/4 " tall from rear trunk deck. COT stocker can run only COT wing that comes with body. Ball bearings in fronts only, BRP wheels only. Motors will be the Associated #21210 super 370. There will be a max pinion size of 10 tooth and a min spur size of 45 tooth in this class (only BRP gears allowed). We will also enforce a $15.00 claiming rule for this class on motors. After a run anyone in the stock class may claim a motor from the stock class(first come first served must go thru Bud) after paying $15.00 to the racer that is running the motor. It will be pulled at that time and given to the person claiming it. If someone shows up with a 16D powered 6 cell car they can run it in stock. As We have seen this summer the 370 10/45 4 cell is faster than the 16D I don’t want to turn away anyone that has not run this summer.

*New class Super stock> *This class for the indoor season will be running COT bodies at all races oval and road cot wing only rear enclosed like in stock.. 4 Cell 2/3 A cells with ONLY the Associated #21210 super 370 motor allowed.This motor has a flat on the shaft so We will be able to tell!! Motor claim will be $15.00. Same rules as stock except for the body and unlimited gearing all makes of gears allowed *BRP Pro Stock>>* all rules same as the stock class. Motors allowed 300/370 size and brushless allowed on 4 cell. Pro stock bodies can be stock car or outlaw wedge with 1 1/14" tall spoiler COT can run BRP super 1/18th wing. Sports bodies allowed on road course only.

Other 1/18th cars RS4, X ray, Scalpel can run but they will run in Pro Stock and not receive BRP points Entry Fee will be per tracks fees

So come on out and have some fun season !!!!

BRP inc. ph (440) 988-4398

[email protected]


Here it is the Indoor schedule !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Any word on the c.o.t. bodies yet Bud?


----------



## BudBartos

Hope to have at the last race  Maybe Or :roll: will roll


----------



## TangTester

too many in decemeber


----------



## BudBartos

I need Christmas $$$


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud is the spoiler on cot going to be smaller,if so how much?


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> *BRP 2007/2008 Indoor Series*
> 
> Races will be at
> 
> Freddies Hobbies (330) 296-4354 & Classic Hobbies (330) 733-6400
> 
> Oct 14th Oval Freddies
> Oct. 28th Oval Freddies
> Nov 3rd High banked Oval Classic
> Nov 17th Road course Freddies
> Dec 8th Road course Freddies
> Dec 15th High banked Oval Classic
> Dec 30th Oval Freddies
> 
> 2008
> Jan 5th High banked Oval Classic
> Jan 13th Oval Freddies
> Jan 27th Oval Freddies
> Feb 9th High banked Oval Classic
> Feb 16th Road course Freddies
> Mar 1st Road course Freddies
> Mar 9th Oval Freddies
> 
> Series will be 14 races with 4 through outs
> 
> The awards presentation will be March 16th at Freddies This is a none points race
> 
> *Stock class>>* 1/18th BRP cars only SC18 / SC18 V2, SC18V2M 4 cell 2/3 A cells. We will be running stock car or truck bodies this season on the ovals. You can run sports bodies on road but not on the oval. the rear must not be cut higher that the lower portion of rear bumper, NO holes or vents allowed in rear. Rear spoiler may be added max 1 1/4 " tall from rear trunk deck. COT stocker can run only COT wing that comes with body. Ball bearings in fronts only, BRP wheels only. Motors will be the Associated #21210 super 370. There will be a max pinion size of 10 tooth and a min spur size of 45 tooth in this class (only BRP gears allowed). We will also enforce a $15.00 claiming rule for this class on motors. After a run anyone in the stock class may claim a motor from the stock class(first come first served must go thru Bud) after paying $15.00 to the racer that is running the motor. It will be pulled at that time and given to the person claiming it. If someone shows up with a 16D powered 6 cell car they can run it in stock. As We have seen this summer the 370 10/45 4 cell is faster than the 16D I don’t want to turn away anyone that has not run this summer.
> 
> *New class Super stock> *This class for the indoor season will be running COT bodies at all races oval and road cot wing only rear enclosed like in stock.. 4 Cell 2/3 A cells with ONLY the Associated #21210 super 370 motor allowed.This motor has a flat on the shaft so We will be able to tell!! Motor claim will be $15.00. Same rules as stock except for the body and unlimited gearing all makes of gears allowed *BRP Pro Stock>>* all rules same as the stock class. Motors allowed 300/370 size and brushless allowed on 4 cell. Pro stock bodies can be stock car or outlaw wedge with 1 1/14" tall spoiler COT can run BRP super 1/18th wing. Sports bodies allowed on road course only.
> 
> Other 1/18th cars RS4, X ray, Scalpel can run but they will run in Pro Stock and not receive BRP points Entry Fee will be per tracks fees
> 
> So come on out and have some fun season !!!!
> 
> BRP inc. ph (440) 988-4398
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Here it is the Indoor schedule !!!!!!!!!!


 Moved to new page.


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 >> It is the wing that comes with the SAL-7 It is smaller than what We are used to.


----------



## DAVON

HEY BUD,CAN YOU GIVE THE STARTING TIMES FOR EACH TRACK AND DAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Well the days go by the date :freak: Classic is on Saturdays racing starts at 5:00

Freddies road on Saturday racing starts at 12:00 the ovals are sunday same start time 12:00


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Well the days go by the date :freak: Classic is on Saturdays racing starts at 5:00
> 
> Freddies road on Saturday racing starts at 12:00 the ovals are sunday same start time 12:00


THANKS BUD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nicky-bobby04

hey bill weaver wanted me to post my next home game and it is.....the 8th of september at byer's feild at 1:00pm any one that wants to come feel free....its ok with me....just dont get me in trouble!!!!! :devil: :lol:


----------



## DAVON

nicky-bobby04 said:


> just dont get me in trouble!!!!! :devil: :lol:


WHAT FUN WOULD THAT BE??? :devil:  :devil:
I'M SURE IAN IS ALREADY ON HIS WAY THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

nicky-bobby04 said:


> hey bill weaver wanted me to post my next home game and it is.....the 8th of september at byer's feild at 1:00pm any one that wants to come feel free....its ok with me....just dont get me in trouble!!!!! :devil: :lol:


Any FREE tickets


----------



## tcian

DAVON said:


> WHAT FUN WOULD THAT BE??? :devil:  :devil:
> I'M SURE IAN IS ALREADY ON HIS WAY THERE :thumbsup:


nope im racing at the gayte


----------



## Bill Weaver

GAYTE>>> now thats funny


----------



## Marty Mangione

Poop!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Well we now know what Marty had on his mind


----------



## martian 710

Or was it on his chest???? A "steamy" question.  :wave:GO STEELERS!!! :devil: :wave:


----------



## DAVON

Are We Going To Have Any Test And Tune Races For The Road Races And The High Bank Oval Races????


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud>>>>>>any gear sugestions for open gearing at classic or Freddies oval??


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - will we have 10 min A Mains?


----------



## BudBartos

I have run the 370 at 16/49 it is way fast !!!!

No 10 Min mains on oval due to the fact that there are other races going on at least at this time it will be 5 min. Now maybe on road We can go to 8 min Qual and 10 min main since We will be there pretty much on our own.


----------



## BudBartos

DAVON said:


> Are We Going To Have Any Test And Tune Races For The Road Races And The High Bank Oval Races????


Freddies is not starting his indoor oval till the 21st so We are one week up on them and He has a big 1/4 scale race the weekend before.
Classic May start at end of Oct ?? He really did not know when I talked to Him.
So We will have to play it by ear.


----------



## DAVON

THANKS BUD...JUST LET US KNOW :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> *BRP 2007/2008 Indoor Series*
> 
> Races will be at
> 
> Freddies Hobbies (330) 296-4354 & Classic Hobbies (330) 733-6400
> 
> Oct 14th Oval Freddies
> Oct. 28th Oval Freddies
> Nov 3rd High banked Oval Classic
> Nov 17th Road course Freddies
> Dec 8th Road course Freddies
> Dec 15th High banked Oval Classic
> Dec 30th Oval Freddies
> 
> 2008
> Jan 5th High banked Oval Classic
> Jan 13th Oval Freddies
> Jan 27th Oval Freddies
> Feb 9th High banked Oval Classic
> Feb 16th Road course Freddies
> Mar 1st Road course Freddies
> Mar 9th Oval Freddies
> 
> Series will be 14 races with 4 through outs
> 
> The awards presentation will be March 16th at Freddies This is a none points race
> 
> *Stock class>>* 1/18th BRP cars only SC18 / SC18 V2, SC18V2M 4 cell 2/3 A cells. We will be running stock car or truck bodies this season on the ovals. You can run sports bodies on road but not on the oval. the rear must not be cut higher that the lower portion of rear bumper, NO holes or vents allowed in rear. Rear spoiler may be added max 1 1/4 " tall from rear trunk deck. COT stocker can run only COT wing that comes with body. Ball bearings in fronts only, BRP wheels only. Motors will be the Associated #21210 super 370. There will be a max pinion size of 10 tooth and a min spur size of 45 tooth in this class (only BRP gears allowed). We will also enforce a $15.00 claiming rule for this class on motors. After a run anyone in the stock class may claim a motor from the stock class(first come first served must go thru Bud) after paying $15.00 to the racer that is running the motor. It will be pulled at that time and given to the person claiming it. If someone shows up with a 16D powered 6 cell car they can run it in stock. As We have seen this summer the 370 10/45 4 cell is faster than the 16D I don’t want to turn away anyone that has not run this summer.
> 
> *New class Super stock> *This class for the indoor season will be running COT bodies at all races oval and road cot wing only rear enclosed like in stock.. 4 Cell 2/3 A cells with ONLY the Associated #21210 super 370 motor allowed.This motor has a flat on the shaft so We will be able to tell!! Motor claim will be $15.00. Same rules as stock except for the body and unlimited gearing all makes of gears allowed *BRP Pro Stock>>* all rules same as the stock class. Motors allowed 300/370 size and brushless allowed on 4 cell. Pro stock bodies can be stock car or outlaw wedge with 1 1/14" tall spoiler COT can run BRP super 1/18th wing. Sports bodies allowed on road course only.
> 
> Other 1/18th cars RS4, X ray, Scalpel can run but they will run in Pro Stock and not receive BRP points Entry Fee will be per tracks fees
> 
> So come on out and have some fun season !!!!
> 
> BRP inc. ph (440) 988-4398
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Here it is indoor schedule !!


Just moving it !!


----------



## BudBartos

Sorry all but no COT body for the last race. My mold guys behind. I can take pre orders with payment and will ship as soon as they come in. They will be $15.00 each and include window masks and grill decals.


----------



## Bill Weaver

What grill? impala, fusion avenger or camry??


----------



## BudBartos

Well the summer series was a great hit !!!!

Now for the winter series :thumbsup: 
A few rule clarifications. You can not fiddle with the 370 motors the claim rule is $15.00. I will be watching  
There will be a novice class again 11 years old and under pretty much run what You have.

We will not have food so You will have to get Your own till freddie atarts his regular racing season.
Races at Freddies will start at 12:00 and I beleive He opens at 9:00.

I will get the COT bodies out as soon as they come in.


----------



## BudBartos

Just alittle note>>> John from Team scream is running a BRP car at the east cost 1/18th championships this weekend. Wanye talked to him last night and He was 1.3 seconds a lap faster than the reast which were all Scalpels  They were talking about not allowing Him to run the car since it was TOO good. He was running a stock car body with the wing like Tang did last winter. They did make him take the wing off.

Updates later !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAVON

WAY TO GO!!!!! BRP's RULE!!!!!! 
NOW MAYBE THE WORLD WILL KNOW WHO'S THE BEST :thumbsup: 
WHAT WING ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT???


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Apparently those people running on the east coast have never heard the expression "If you can't beat em,join em!!"


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> Apparently those people running on the east coast have never heard the expression "If you can't beat em,join em!!"


I GUESS THEY SAY"IF YOU CAN'T BEAT THEM CRY ABOUT IT AND TRY TO KICK THEM OUT" :lol: :lol:


----------



## BudBartos

Up date. John is second fastest 1 sec behind TQ. They made him take the wing off they said it look too much like a Touring car ????? But He is running a MC against go kart bodies :freak: The first heat a marshal stepped on his car and popped the servo off even before the race started. Then He is in a slow heat were He has to pass people all the time. Hope He can take it too them :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Who steps on A car before a race even starts,Ray Charles??


----------



## tcian

i should be able to make most of the race s congrates john keep it up


----------



## K-5 CAPER

what is a go-kart body??


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> what is a go-kart body??


The Scalpel body I don't think it is even a real car.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

The hell with Ray Charles, how much did they pay him to screw up John's car.


----------



## DAVON

MR.WEAVER...U GOT A PM :woohoo:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Dave i will run the 24 in all cot races and a series of classic paint schemes in stock including #7 hooters ,#23 smokin joes #17 western auto and the Intimidators car. Marty will run #07 jack danies in stock and Dennis will run #28 havoline in stock the other cot cars will be #48 lowes #5 kelloggs and #88 mountian dew not sure whos in what car. I have decals to do #22 cat #2 miller lite


----------



## DAVON

Thanks Bill


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be running the #7 Sirus car this indoor series.


----------



## BudBartos

John of team scream wins east coast 1/18th champs with BRP :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

 He won main buy like 3 seconds after some crashes !!!!! 
Will update when I get more info. They made him change the body to the GTP body. He said the car was great. But We BRP racers know that!!!


----------



## DAVON

WAY TO GO!!!
BRP's RULE 1/18th ROAD RACING!!!
:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> Marty will run #07 jack danies in stock


BILL,R U SURE MARTY IS RUNNING STOCK?? I WANT TO PAINT A COT WITH JD ON IT FOR SUPER STOCK


----------



## losiman2

bud you'll be so busy with orders now you wont have time to race.... :woohoo: :woohoo: :thumbsup: glad to hear brp was well represented.....


----------



## tcian

Way To Go Brp


----------



## BudBartos

I dought that !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Freddie will we be doing Guidos cuisine this fall/winter?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

why do racers who have HPI and Scalpel,and get there clocks cleaned by BRP cars,continue to race these cars,I don't understand that.Remember back in the day,the 1/12 scale car that won at major race went off the shelf the following week?When you are spending your dollars,and chassis is less than radio and speedo,why do you settle for less,and probably work on bad car more?????????Don't get it.


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> why do racers who have HPI and Scalpel,and get there clocks cleaned by BRP cars,continue to race these cars,I don't understand that.Remember back in the day,the 1/12 scale car that won at major race went off the shelf the following week?When you are spending your dollars,and chassis is less than radio and speedo,why do you settle for less,and probably work on bad car more?????????Don't get it.


More than likely they have several hundred $$$ in it already and Just keep going hoping it will get better.
Bottom line I do not advertise it cost way toooo much. The shops don't want BRP cars because they don't break  
There are some places around the country that care about there racers and use BRP cars :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> There are some places around the country that care about there racers and use BRP cars :thumbsup:


WHo WHo ????


----------



## erock1331

Anybody have a used BRP car they want to get rid of locally (NE Ohio area). 
Send me a PM on here.
Thanks
Eric


----------



## BudBartos

erock1331 said:


> Anybody have a used BRP car they want to get rid of locally (NE Ohio area).
> Send me a PM on here.
> Thanks
> Eric


I have complete new mid motor racer kits with Your choice of body . For $110.00 and includes one 4 cell battery.


----------



## DAVON

HEY BUD, U GOT PM's... :woohoo:


----------



## DAVON

erock1331 said:


> Anybody have a used BRP car they want to get rid of locally (NE Ohio area).
> Send me a PM on here.
> Thanks
> Eric


ERIC,IF YOU COULD MAKE IT TO ANY OF OUR RACES...I'M SURE SOMEONE WOULD LET YOU DRIVE THEIR BRP...I WOULD LET YOU....BUD HAD A RENT A RIDE LAST SEASON.....ASK ABOUT THAT. OUR SCHEDULE IS IN THIS THREAD...
YOU WON'T BE DISAPPOINTED WITH A BRP :thumbsup:


----------



## erock1331

Davon
Not looking to race.
Actually I used have one and raced BRP's at Classic on the oval. 
Just looking for something to mess around with in my new basement. Looking for a cheap used one to save some cash.


----------



## BudBartos

Got it !!!!!!


----------



## Bill Weaver

bud> p.m.


----------



## erock1331

Whats the hot servo for the BRP cars ?
Anything cheaper than the 9602 ?
Does Hitec make anything that will work ?


----------



## tcian

yep hitech 225bb


----------



## BudBartos

erock1331 said:


> Whats the hot servo for the BRP cars ?
> Anything cheaper than the 9602 ?
> Does Hitec make anything that will work ?


Just about any will work. I will get Your stuff out.


----------



## BudBartos

Bill Weaver said:


> bud> p.m.


Bill >>> I will call Wed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erock1331

tcian said:


> yep hitech 225bb


cool thanks. nice price on that one too !!


----------



## erock1331

Next question, what is the hot speedo to run in these? Ive been out of the game for a while so I wasnt sure what smaller ESC's were out there now.


----------



## ScottH

On on18th.com it has John Listed with a Scalpel.


----------



## Micro_Racer

erock1331 said:


> Next question, what is the hot speedo to run in these? Ive been out of the game for a while so I wasnt sure what smaller ESC's were out there now.


the Tekin B1 is the "must have" ESC, and at around $80.00, that blows away the GTX at $180!


----------



## martian 710

erock1331 said:


> Whats the hot servo for the BRP cars ?
> Anything cheaper than the 9602 ?
> Does Hitec make anything that will work ?


I'm running Hitec HS 81's in mine and they work great and are only $16 each or $22 for metal gears!!!


----------



## BudBartos

ScottH said:


> On on18th.com it has John Listed with a Scalpel.


Figures!!!! They almost would not let him run the BRP but He did.
Here is the link to the results page http://www.rcexcitement.com/index.php?pid=results&day=16&month=09&year=2007


----------



## BudBartos

I just found it they have SC18V2M it is open pan class http://www.one18th.com/ShowNews1189984883---10,13,14-showfull.htm


He told Wayne He was much faster with the wing but they made Him take it off.


----------



## TangTester

Hey Bud,

Do you know what he was running for motor. Was it a 370? It said that it was an open class. I was wonder if he ran brushless? 
tang


----------



## K-5 CAPER

after seeing some of the posts on Brp forum of that 18 scale site,I can see why they are all miss or not informed,they need to spend time on this thread,especially Tangs tips so they get informed about Brp cars.Alot of 16d motor issues,probably did not de-bine>>>>what do you guys think?


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> Hey Bud,
> 
> Do you know what he was running for motor. Was it a 370? It said that it was an open class. I was wonder if he ran brushless?
> tang


Tekin 6800 the straight away was 3 ft wide  Which is great for the good driver in all of Us.


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> after seeing some of the posts on Brp forum of that 18 scale site,I can see why they are all miss or not informed,they need to spend time on this thread,especially Tangs tips so they get informed about Brp cars.Alot of 16d motor issues,probably did not de-bine>>>>what do you guys think?


Thats why I don't even look at the other boards.


----------



## erock1331

Micro_Racer said:


> the Tekin B1 is the "must have" ESC, and at around $80.00, that blows away the GTX at $180!


 
How does this speedo compare with the Novak Spy ?
Just want this for messing around. No racing so $80 is a bit over my budget on this one.


----------



## BudBartos

erock1331 said:


> How does this speedo compare with the Novak Spy ?
> Just want this for messing around. No racing so $80 is a bit over my budget on this one.


In that case just run anything You have they will all fit.


----------



## Bill Weaver

erock> Novak xrs used $25 the spy seems to smoke to easily


----------



## TangTester

Bud was he on four cells?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes they ran 4 cell since that is all that will fit in the other pretty box car :devil:


----------



## losiman2

they'll never learn will they bud !!!! brand new car all high tech spanked by BRP !!!!!!


----------



## losiman2

gotta love the "keep it simple stupid" method ..... :jest: :lol: :lol:


----------



## erock1331

I looked at my local shop for the Hitec 225bb and HS81 and they didnt carry either servo. They had quite a few other Hitec models in their price range. you guys wouldnt happen to know the model numbers of any equivalent models to the ones mentioned above would you?


----------



## martian 710

erock1331, The HS-85BB is the same size as the HS-81. It's a little heavier and slower but it has 49 oz. of tourque. It is also a little more money I have a new one but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

PM for Bud


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 caper >> Got it.

I think erock1331 Wants to come out and race :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Bill Weaver >>> Were You able to get those things out? I hope to have the samples friday


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> I think erock1331 Wants to come out and race :thumbsup:


BRP rent a ride!


----------



## martian 710

Bill Weaver said:


> Dave i will run the 24 in all cot races and a series of classic paint schemes in stock including #7 hooters ,#23 smokin joes #17 western auto and the Intimidators car. Marty will run #07 jack danies in stock and Dennis will run #28 havoline in stock the other cot cars will be #48 lowes #5 kelloggs and #88 mountian dew not sure whos in what car. I have decals to do #22 cat #2 miller lite


Bill, where are you getting your decals to make up these bodies?


----------



## DAVON

martian 710 said:


> Bill, where are you getting your decals to make up these bodies?


BRETT...U GOT A PM :woohoo:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Mr Bartos> package will be at your door saturday


----------



## K-5 CAPER

any chance of a run at Freddies prior to the 14th to test bodies and gear ratios?


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> any chance of a run at Freddies prior to the 14th to test bodies and gear ratios?


ALL WE NEED IS ENOUGH TO MAKE UP A HEAT.....I'M SURE WE CAN GET THAT MANY TO SHOW UP :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Thank You Mr Weaver :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

DAVON said:


> ALL WE NEED IS ENOUGH TO MAKE UP A HEAT.....I'M SURE WE CAN GET THAT MANY TO SHOW UP :thumbsup:


 
I will go - but waiting on the new COT body...


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Me too Micro I want to see how new body handles and figure out what a good gear ratio to run is.


----------



## ZOOOOM

Bud

When is the new body going to be out?


----------



## BudBartos

Hope to have end of this week.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

world of outlaws on speed at 1:30 davon


----------



## BudBartos

OK all get your paint and decals ready because Your going to have to paint fast!!!There is another delay in COT bodies. I had to have him shorten the roof since it came to the front wheels  
The rest of it looks pretty neat!!!!!!!!!
So now I hope to have them to ship around Oct 3
Sorry


----------



## martian 710

I just finished Logan's new Lowe's 48 Stocker body last night. I've got 11 sets of new decals ordered. At least I don't have to worry about getting cars ready until the second race of the series.


----------



## BudBartos

Might have the cot's alittle sooner He has change made needs to put in the detail.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud,any thoughts as to how cot may handle compared to the trucks?


----------



## BudBartos

Well that will be hard to say since they will be alot faster with the open gearing. I think they may be slightly looser.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Wendy the retard interview this morning was the funniest thing ever!!


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Wendy the retard interview this morning was the funniest thing ever!!


What chuw talkin bout ???


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Wendy the retard being interwiewed by Howard Stern,tooooooooooo funny!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud will you have decals available for cot bodies?


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud will you have decals available for cot bodies?


They will come with window masks and headlight grill and tail light color decals.


----------



## sg1

*Team ZOOOM does it again!!*

Congrats are in order for Chris! I just heard the news... He is now the "TSS" (Technical Services Supervisor) at NASA! I also heard, he is going to be a daddy AGAIN!! WOW!!
-Wayne


----------



## BudBartos

Chris way to go !! You better get Your racing in within the next 9 months


----------



## BudBartos

Here are our summer series winners!! WHO will it be for the winter indoor series ?


----------



## BudBartos

CEPAW >>> Will You be at the first race? I will bring Your trophy :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

They are pulling the COT bodies Friday :woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Here are our summer series winners!! WHO will it be for the winter indoor series ?
> Logan says it will be him!!! He says he only needs 10 more championships to tie Tang!!!


----------



## OrangeRacer

BudBartos said:


> They are pulling the COT bodies Friday :woohoo:


Awsome! Paint and decals are ready


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> They are pulling the COT bodies Friday :woohoo:


I hope to have them out to You guys on the 3rd. Don't forget Freddie has a big 1/4th scale race the weekend of the 6-7 th. I know some wanted to do some testing.


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> . Don't forget Freddie has a big 1/4th scale race the weekend of the 6-7 th.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to try to get out and see that races. It sounds like a go show.
> Tang
Click to expand...


----------



## Bill Weaver

Hey guys, Anybody interested in a little high school football? Next friday Parma plays Normandy at Byers field 7:30 pm. Heres the best part Nikibobby is in the band


----------



## cepaw

Bud, I should be there


----------



## BudBartos

OK Sano !!!!


COT bodies are in the UPS truck on there way to Me :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

BudBartos said:


> OK Sano !!!!
> 
> 
> COT bodies are in the UPS truck on there way to Me :thumbsup:


cool :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

2 MORE WEEKS :woohoo:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

pm for you Mr. Weaver


----------



## Bill Weaver

K5 all I have seen are waterslide


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Local Look


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Waterslide that is good with the bahamian ladies and a couple of good cocktails,thanks anyways Mr Weaver


----------



## K-5 CAPER

whoever sano is probably will love rear down force of the the cot


----------



## Micro_Racer

I wanted to find out if anyone would like to hit Freddies on a week day for some testing...maybe some time the week of October 8th? Wednesday looks goo for me after 5 PM..


----------



## vn1500

Bill Weaver said:


> Hey guys, Anybody interested in a little high school football? Next friday Parma plays Normandy at Byers field 7:30 pm. Heres the best part Nikibobby is in the band



If I can pull it off , and get ahold of them in time I'll try to make it out and bring the elyria chapter of The Avengers (local bike club 390 members strong) man i gotta make this happen Nikkibobby would probably never have another problem with anyone the rest of her high school days... :devil:  :devil:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Tom I talked to Marty, hes a maybe. Micro if bodies are in and Freddie is ok with it, im in


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro,I would be up for that,have you ran it by Freddie yet?


----------



## tcian

Micro_Racer said:


> I wanted to find out if anyone would like to hit Freddies on a week day for some testing...maybe some time the week of October 8th? Wednesday looks goo for me after 5 PM..


i think i could make it also


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> Micro,I would be up for that,have you ran it by Freddie yet?


i sent Freddie an email...i will let you know


----------



## K-5 CAPER

thanks mike hopefully we can do it


----------



## tcian

yea that would be great


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddie is open to 8 on Wednesday, and said if we have a few guys, he can stay as late as we want! 
Bud should have the COT bodies by Tuesday/Wednesday of this week. That will give us a few days to get them, mount them and maybe paint one...mine may be clear 

so who is in for Wednesday the 10th? Maybe order a pizza or two?


----------



## BudBartos

Bodies still on schedule !!!!


I don't know if I could make it out on the 10th will have to see.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I could do the 10th


----------



## tcian

Micro_Racer said:


> Freddie is open to 8 on Wednesday, and said if we have a few guys, he can stay as late as we want!
> Bud should have the COT bodies by Tuesday/Wednesday of this week. That will give us a few days to get them, mount them and maybe paint one...mine may be clear
> 
> so who is in for Wednesday the 10th? Maybe order a pizza or two?


im in


----------



## Bill Weaver

me too


----------



## Jay Boyd

Hey Bud, what's a COT body?


----------



## DAVON

Jay Boyd said:


> Hey Bud, what's a COT body?


ITS THE NASCAR...CAR OF TOMORROW BODY
AND I'M IN FOR THE 10th....AS OF RIGHT NOW


----------



## BudBartos

12 days till the flag drops on the new season :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

COT bodies are in They will ship Wed to all that preordered !!!!!!

So that gives You a week and a half to get them all painted up.
I will post a picture Wed as soon as I get it painted.


----------



## BudBartos

OK all the new bodies have shipped. 

Here are a couple of notes the window masks on this first batch have a thin line around the outside edge so You can paint on window trim. They will not come on the next batch it is a pain in the You know what. The detail decals will have to be cut out with a x acto it was too hard to trim those in the machine.
Also they have clear overspray mask so don't forget to remove it before You sticker it up.

I think they look pretty good HOPE I can sell some  
Will post picture as soon as I get it painted.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I got my New BRP body...looks cool, I like the new stickers!

OK - so do we have a few comming out on Wednesday the 10th?


----------



## BudBartos

COT body pictures on other thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty Mangione

What time on the 10th? I assume Freddys. Marty


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> I got my New BRP body...looks cool, I like the new stickers!
> 
> OK - so do we have a few comming out on Wednesday the 10th?


We'll be flying over on the way to Arizona. I'll see if I can get the pilot to dip his wings on the way over. I'm trying to talk Bud into loaning me the BRP corp. jet for the trip.   :devil: :wave: Everyone have fun at the first race we should all be there for the second. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Marty Mangione said:


> What time on the 10th? I assume Freddys. Marty


Yes Freddies...I am going after work and should their around :4:30 5'ish

Freddie said he is open to 8, but would stay open later if we have a fewe guys.


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> We'll be flying over on the way to Arizona. I'll see if I can get the pilot to dip his wings on the way over. I'm trying to talk Bud into loaning me the BRP corp. jet for the trip.   :devil: :wave: Everyone have fun at the first race we should all be there for the second. :thumbsup:


I do have a corp jet but the batteries are dead !!!
Have a good time.


----------



## losiman2

BudBartos said:


> I do have a corp jet but the batteries are dead !!!
> Have a good time.


its true i saw him fly it " it was really scary let me tell ya "


----------



## nicky-bobby04

:devil:   bill weaver is showing some love for me!!! how bout any body else?!?!?! haha


----------



## TangTester

Is that the same jet that try to land on the highway?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I saw that aircraft hovering over I77 near Rockside road,thought it was one of the Blue Angels!!


----------



## BudBartos

8 days till the fun begins!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

6 Days !!!!! WHO will be there ??? :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

If anyone has the mag that BRP was in can You bring it Sunday. I only get RC Driver anymore.


----------



## cepaw

Is anyone still going on the 10TH
I can make it
I have to work on my car, I wont race, just go to set up


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be at Freddies on the 10th..


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I will bring it Sunday. It is a special issue magazine.


----------



## Hangtime

Ok, I have a new V2M on order from Bud.  
I'm going to try & join you fellas Sunday. Just happen to have some generic stock car decals too. I wonder what color will fit in with everybody? 

HT


----------



## TangTester

I know orange and red are used quite a bit.....I am going with my Havoline cars again. Bud runs the yuck green car. Don S has the "I have 10 gallons of mustard yellow" . Who knows what Bill W. will have, but it will have a 24 on it. So any color will work. 
Tang


----------



## Hangtime

OK, I'll just make it easy to see I guess. Thanks!


----------



## Don S

That's Colonel Custard's Yellow Mustard.
I also have yuk green and white.


----------



## sg1

I have mine ready too


----------



## Hangtime

Lucked out & found a hs-81 & saver in stock.


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> 6 Days !!!!! WHO will be there ??? :woohoo:


I'M IN FOR SUNDAY :woohoo:.....I'M OUT FOR THE 10th


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> Lucked out & found a hs-81 & saver in stock.


On the hightech servos make sure You shoe goo in place or make it so You can screw it to the front plate. The servo tape does not stick to there servos.


----------



## Hangtime

Huh what? no factory team servo mounts? lol Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bill Weaver

:thumbsup: Yes it will have a 24 on it :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Who is going to Freddies Wednesday night? Micro?? myself


----------



## BudBartos

Not Me sorry


----------



## Micro_Racer

i will be at Freddies today


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I will be at Freddies around 4 Micro


----------



## martian 710

Good luck to everyone this weekend!!! We'll see everyone at the end of the month!!! :wave: Bud, you have a couple PMs.


----------



## chevman81

do you guys think you will have enough on the 14th for a novice class, My kid wants to run but he has never raced before(he is 12) and I dont think he is going to be to good at driving, and also his car has the 6 cell with the 16d type motor, any info would be appriciated!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

chevman81>> I know two of the novice racers will not be there they are on vacation. Losiman is Johnathan coming?


----------



## BudBartos

SOOOOOOOOO How did testing go ??? Or is it top secret


----------



## Hangtime

Very happy to see my new V2M in the mailbox today after purchasing yesterday. Thanks Bud!
I started the build with the cooperation of my one year old & just took a break at the top pod plate. Want to do my edge filing but I'm under the gun to get it ready by sunday. I'll do the tape edges for sure. Pretty impressed with the parts & fit. Its really better than I thought it would be. One hole in the top plate doesn't go through & i'll drill that out next. (no biggie) Will need some losi 100w maybe I can bum some at the track.

I think I have the pods correct. The gear will be on the right side? with the 370. I need to check that. Anyway I'm getting excited & thanks again.

HT


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Testing went fine,definately less rear grip with cot,but not as bad as you might thnk.


----------



## Micro_Racer

testing was very good...grip was an issue to night, but may not be once the 10th scale cars run on the track.


----------



## Micro_Racer

what time are people arriving at Freddies on Sunday? I think racing starts at noon?


----------



## losiman2

BudBartos said:


> chevman81>> I know two of the novice racers will not be there they are on vacation. Losiman is Johnathan coming?


unfortunately i forgot we had plans and will be out of town this weekend  so good luck everyone and see ya all at the second race... :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime>> You got the pod plates right. We have 100 weight fluid at the track just make sure You put it in before You run.

Good to hear on the COT I fig there would be no bite since they have not run for awhile.

Losiman>> See You guys next time I know Brett and the kids will be there for the second race.


----------



## Micro_Racer

what time does racing start on Sunday? What time are you getting to Freddies?


----------



## BudBartos

We will be there about 10:00 racing starts at 12:00


----------



## BudBartos

Rack is all stocked up with parts !!! I even have 3 of the new TSM 4 cell packs they are $20.00. Lot's of bodies also.

Hope We have a big turnout  I know We have several new racers for the indoor season.


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Rack is all stocked up with parts !!!


COOL!!!I NEED BODY POSTS AND NEW TIRES :thumbsup: PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU HAVE THEM :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Got them !!!!


----------



## tcian

i dont think ill be racing this winter just have to much to do,and sundays are the worst for me so hope you guys have a great year!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hangtime

The build is coming along nicely. The diff is a little different. If I move it back & fourth, I think I'm feeling the spring slipping. It looks like the wheel is chamfered good, but maybe the seal is rubbing. I did sand the bushing down. 

Anyway I dipped the motor & wired up the gtx with the kit wire. I like how flexible the 16 ga is. Planning on using the cap..wondered if i could do without, but after checking Novak site I'll just run it.

I'm really enjoying this project, I hope I feel the same after racing it. LOL!

Now the bad news... a death in the family & it looks like I'm out this sunday. bummer

HT


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Ross your ESC is in


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime - sorry to hear about your family loss. 
When I used the GTX, I did not use the cap....the GTX ran cool, and with out issues.


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime>> No need for the cap or diode. Diff has to be set to slip slightly do not lock down like a 1/12th diff.


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> Hangtime - sorry to hear about your family loss.
> When I used the GTX, I did not use the cap....the GTX ran cool, and with out issues.


What I'm being told from Novak is that we may not need the stock size cap with the current the 370 would pull, but we can benefit from the smaller 680uf cap used on the sport escs. Your gtx will last longer & your motor will get cleaner power. Its the stuff you don't notice. It may be BS for all I know, but it sounds good! LOL


----------



## BudBartos

Not much reply on WHO is coming hope We get a good turnout  


The rent a racer is ready it is set up for stock and it is $15.00 to rent all You have to do is drive :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver

I will be there Marty wont


----------



## cepaw

I'll be there


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE THERE TO :woohoo:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

K-5 is in,looking forward to some excellent pizza from Guidos!!


----------



## Bill Weaver

whos running what class 
:I will run stock and superstock


----------



## Micro_Racer

I am running superstock.....


----------



## cepaw

superstock


----------



## BudBartos

Super stock and Pro stock for Me.


----------



## DAVON

SUPERSTOCK AND MAYBE STOCK :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

cepaw>>> I will have Your 2nd place trophy there from the summer series :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

DAVON said:


> SUPERSTOCK AND MAYBE STOCK :thumbsup:


What's Maybe Stock??? Did Bud start a new class while I,m gone? Am I going to have to buy another car?  :roll: :jest: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Yea thats a good ??? Maybe stock I Think it has to be stock.

You having fun out west??? Watch out for snakes and stuff.


----------



## OrangeRacer

Unfortunately can't make it out Sunday  

Catch you all in two weeks, I'll be running super stock. Hope everyone has a great time of racing :thumbsup:


----------



## cepaw

it's 9pm - the baby is asleep - time to paint a body
see you guys in the morning


----------



## BudBartos

cepaw said:


> it's 9pm - the baby is asleep - time to paint a body
> see you guys in the morning


Better paint it fast  

Orangeracer>>> See You next time.


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Better paint it fast


BUT WILL IT BE FAST?????


----------



## TangTester

Just remember" You may not be fast, but you can allways look good"
tang


----------



## K-5 CAPER

tried that Tang always .2 off the pace


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 - where were you?

Great day of racing! Thanks to Frreddie and Bud.

The SuperStock class was fast and fun!

Looking forward to the next race!!!


----------



## TangTester

COT body looks awsome. The superstock class is one of the best things to happen to BRP in a long time. A+ to the guys who painted there car like a real car. Mirco's Sirius car was cool. I hope those who missed the race will be at the next one.
tang


----------



## BudBartos

The racing was fast and furious !!!!!

The COT is hot.:devil: 
Got to watch those scapel gears I did spin one off super glued it to flat on shaft and it was OK rest of the day.
WOW was My super stock SC18V2M FAST in the main :thumbsup: 

Hope to see all those that didn't make it today at the next race on the 28th.
Freddie took some pictures I'm sure He will post them soon and maybe the results.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

K5 apparently over celebrated the Indians win into the wee hours of the a.m.See you fellas at the next one.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Yea thats a good ??? Maybe stock I Think it has to be stock.
> 
> You having fun out west??? Watch out for snakes and stuff.


We're having a blast. Haven't seen any snakes yet. We did see 2 tarantulas today at Mesa Verde. We are trying to wear out the rental car. We've been to 5 states so far. We're in Durago, CO now. See everybody in a couple weeks. :wave:


----------



## TangTester

K-5 CAPER said:


> K5 apparently over celebrated the Indians win into the wee hours of the a.m.See you fellas at the next one.


You know maybe driving in that condition would be good......I know you have tried the other way without the good results LOL
Tang


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Probably right Tang,but getting to the track might have been tricky.


----------



## BudBartos

So how did everyone like super stock with the open gearing ???

Weaver>> We need a picture of You #24 posted it looked relly good.


----------



## ZOOOOM

I vote to leave the class how it is. It was a blast.


----------



## DAVON

HAD A BLAST ON SUNDAY :thumbsup: 
MR.WEAVER..THAT JAYSKI WEB SITE IS COOOOOOOOOOOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> So how did everyone like super stock with the open gearing ???


I liked it. No need to change. 

Did you find a way to keep the pinion's on


----------



## BudBartos

I just glued mine. I'm going to look into drilling and using a short 4-40 set screw. They don't need to be tightened much since the motors have flat spots on shaft.


----------



## tcian

Im out of rc for good guys i had a great time but i jsut have to move on ill be at the indoor champs is my last race, this is what ill my time is going into my paintball team Maxd(Maxium Destruction) this is what we play its a sweet vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB67ET3xODY


----------



## Micro_Racer

Good luck tcian -


----------



## vn1500

tcian you have PM


----------



## BudBartos

tcian >>> You'll shoot Your eye out  See You at the champs.


----------



## BudBartos

vn1500 said:


> tcian you have PM


Vn1500>>> You coming racing??


----------



## vn1500

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm could be .


----------



## tcian

BudBartos said:


> tcian >>> You'll shoot Your eye out  See You at the champs.


i cant go to that anymore i guess something happened my mom said so now i have to get my money back


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget Guy's Freddies starts his regular oval season this Sunday if You want to get some track time in.


----------



## tcian

does anyone need any decals ive got a ton and im getting out


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies




----------



## Freddie's Hobbies




----------



## vn1500

BudBartos said:


> Vn1500>>> You coming racing??




no


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie >>> Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> Freddie >>> Thanks for the pictures.


Your Welcome, thanks for all coming out !


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >>> Were You going to be able to post the points like in the past??


----------



## K-5 CAPER

you read that post of why aren't there any races here in Minnesota>makes you glad that we have 20-30 Brp guys in this area thanks guys lets keep it going strong!!


----------



## BudBartos

Indeed  :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

WOW what a F1 race !!! Like I always say it's never over till it's over. But that does not apply to RC


----------



## BudBartos

Guys I will have a drill jig at the next race to drill the plastic Scalpel pinions for set screws. Figures the only thing I thought was good on that thing and they aren't


----------



## martian 710

I thought they might be a problem after we had 2 strip out. Bud, the day after you said for us to watch out for snakes out west, Logan missed stepping on a rattler by about 18'' at the Petrified Forest. It was definately too close for comfort. Thank goddness it was stretched out along along the trail and not coiled up. It sure rattled and let us know it was there and we got some good pictures. Now that we're home I got to get busy and get the cars ready for next weekend. Any other novices going to be there? See everone next week. :wave: What time did you get done last week?


----------



## BudBartos

I think losiman said him and Johnathan would be there.


On the pinions We don't need to tighten them much since the motors have the flat spot more or less using the set screw like a key so it does not spin on shaft.
I'm going to look in the slot stuff to see if I have some short hollow screws.


----------



## martian 710

Are the Associated RC18T pinions the same pitch as the ones we're using?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes but they are too long. I tryed to use one when My gear spun but it is like 1/8" too long and thats too much to space the axle over.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Micro >>> Were You going to be able to post the points like in the past??


I am working with Time Warner to get my web space back up and running. I will continue to bring out the printed version to each race.


----------



## BudBartos

I was just on Your web page  Darn Time Warner


----------



## DAVON

HEY BRETT, DON'T FORGET YOUR "MAYBE STOCK" ON SUNDAY :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## martian 710

"Maybe" I'll bring it!!!  :wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Micro_Racer said:


> I am working with Time Warner to get my web space back up and running. I will continue to bring out the printed version to each race.


If you email them to me i will make a page on one of my sites and put them up for you. Sunday I can give yo a password and you can just use one of mine if you can't get it working. let me know


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie >> Will the snack bar be stocked for Sundays race?  

How about pizza? Have to keep these BIG Boys full :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

OK I have the drill jig done. It uses a simple hand pin drill and uses 4-40 set screws. Remember they do not need to be tightened very much since they will lock into saft flat.


----------



## BudBartos

ATTENTION The BRP indoor series races that We have setup for Classic will now be At Freddies Hobbies. After many years Classic will more than likley not open this season  The next ?? Is and We can discuss at the race Sunday do We want to keep those race dates and run oval on those Saturdays at Freddies starting at 5:00 or just change the dates to Sundays.

Hope to see You all at the next race this Sunday :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

The snack bar will be fully stocked even Pizza.

I also have more TS batteries they are $22.00 a pack.
I found 4 of the 1/8th thrust bearing /collar setups they are $5.00


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> ATTENTION The BRP indoor series races that We have setup for Classic will now be At Freddies Hobbies. After many years Classic will more than likley not open this season  The next ?? Is and We can discuss at the race Sunday do We want to keep those race dates and run oval on those Saturdays at Freddies starting at 5:00 or just change the dates to Sundays.
> 
> Hope to see You all at the next race this Sunday :wave:


bummer 

Do you bring bodys with you to the track? I'm in a painting mood.


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> ATTENTION The BRP indoor series races that We have setup for Classic will now be At Freddies Hobbies. After many years Classic will more than likley not open this season  The next ?? Is and We can discuss at the race Sunday do We want to keep those race dates and run oval on those Saturdays at Freddies starting at 5:00 or just change the dates to Sundays.
> 
> Hope to see You all at the next race this Sunday :wave:


Hangtime >>> Yes I will have bodies there !!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

I'd like to reserve one of those thrust washer thingymabob setups. 
Tanx


----------



## Micro_Racer

Very sad to see Classics shut its doors. That is one of the coolest banked ovals! Bud - you going to buy the track???


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Very sad to see Classics shut its doors. That is one of the coolest banked ovals! Bud - you going to buy the track???


He didn't really say shutting the doors Just said not going to open ???


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> ATTENTION The BRP indoor series races that We have setup for Classic will now be At Freddies Hobbies. After many years Classic will more than likley not open this season  The next ?? Is and We can discuss at the race Sunday do We want to keep those race dates and run oval on those Saturdays at Freddies starting at 5:00 or just change the dates to Sundays.
> 
> Hope to see You all at the next race this Sunday :wave:


I say add another roadcoarse race or 2 to the schedule!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

martian 710 said:


> I say add another roadcoarse race or 2 to the schedule!!! :thumbsup:


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

But I love OVAL !!!! In past the road races have had smaller turnouts. Will consider it after the first scheduled road race at Freddies.


----------



## martian 710

Going in circles makes me dizzy and my left index finger gets bored with nothin' to do.(Especially after running 3 10 minute mains back, to back, to back :drunk: )   :wave: Is anyone going to R/C Madness at the end of next Month? P.S. I just bought BRP #8 yesterday, I think I'll make it my "Maybe Stock" car Davon. :thumbsup: :wave: I've got the new oval bodies done for all our cars. We'll see everybody this weekend. Can't wait!!! :woohoo:


----------



## TangTester

It sad to hear about classic, I loved going there, but I hated that track I never won a race there. Walt and the guys down there really welcome us every time we went there. I have been racing there on and off for many years, even back to his track in the shopping center. I am up for Saturday night racing.

Damm! I guess not we are not going the Italian place for lunch... Yep a sad day 
tang


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Oddly enough,I am actually in agreement with Tang,going to miss Classic,prefer to run Saturday night.Will also miss the italian place for lunch.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Sorry for the double post,but would Sat evening races mean 10 minute mains???????


----------



## OrangeRacer

Bummer, was looking forward to finally running on the high banks at classic this year. Probably going to miss Sunday's race  have to go out of town. Will try to catch everyone at Freddies on either November 3rd or 4th depending what is decided. Have fun Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

I hope Walt will reconsider. I never did run there but want to. I did run at the shopping center with my trc links car. They had just come out with a split front axle so you could run different caster. Must have been around early 90's. It was cool to have a Subway next door. I think Nick was a newborn. 

I prefer road course if given a choice. Really a mix is good. It looks like we're talking about four races to reschedule? Bud, I'm getting a shopping list together. See you Sunday. HT


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Sorry for the double post,but would Sat evening races mean 10 minute mains???????


If We are the only one there I guess We could do 10 min!!! Will have to see.


----------



## Micro_Racer

ROAD ROAD ROAD ROAD ROAD ROAD:woohoo:

the chant starts!!!! :devil:


----------



## BudBartos

OVAL !!!!


----------



## DAVON

ROAD ROAD ROAD ROAD!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

DAVON said:


> ROAD ROAD ROAD ROAD!!!!! :woohoo:


Ditto!!! Ditto!!! Ditto!!! Ditto!!! :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

We will wait till after the first scheduled road race on the 17th and see what turnout We have. The Nov 3rd race will be oval.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Micro_Racer said:


> ROAD ROAD ROAD ROAD ROAD ROAD:woohoo:
> 
> the chant starts!!!! :devil:


maybe a compromise -- 2 road 2 oval?!?!!?


----------



## BudBartos

2 days I can't wait :thumbsup: :wave: 

Don't forget this weekend is the Halloween race at the gate. So If you want to go out and see one of our BRP racers SG1 win!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> 2 days I can't wait :thumbsup: :wave:
> 
> Don't forget this weekend is the Halloween race at the gate. So If you want to go out and see one of our BRP racers SG1 win!!!!!!!!!!!


That be team Gerber? 
I have seen BRP run at the gate. Why no 1/18 scale or mini class at the classic? Indoor Champs? Now a good as ever time to start!


----------



## TangTester

We tried the first year of the classic. We discover that racing was too "serious" for us fun BRP racing. Plus would you want to spend three days or one day at the track. And the Indoor champs has too many classes now. To add one more, and how would you tech them? Let just keep it fun and cheap!
Tang


----------



## TangTester

You know the debate about road and oval......remember most of you have trouble just turning left! Now you want right too. yikes! 

JUST KIDDING (maybe)
Tang


----------



## BudBartos

Well they turn right on the oval sometimes  RIGHT into TANG


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

well I just put a car together for a young fella who wants to run this Sunday, Make sure you bring some batteries to sell, Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Well they turn right on the oval sometimes  RIGHT into TANG


I have a set of Target decals Tang can put on his car!!!  :devil: :roll: Freddie are you racing this weekend? Is Losiman2 and Jonathan coming this weekend? We won't be at the races on Dec. 30th and Jan. 5th(we go to Fla. for the holidays) but we should be at all the others. I don't know if the kids will run the roadraces. Shyniah would be ok but Logan has enough problems running oval. I can't wait for Sunday. :woohoo: :wave:


----------



## Hangtime

TangTester said:


> We tried the first year of the classic. We discover that racing was too "serious" for us fun BRP racing. Plus would you want to spend three days or one day at the track. And the Indoor champs has too many classes now. To add one more, and how would you tech them? Let just keep it fun and cheap!
> Tang


I hear ya & no, I don't want a three dayer. I haven't done that since the Whip back in the day. I barely run a one day race. I was doing slots this summer. I'm good with "fun"  HT


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> well I just put a car together for a young fella who wants to run this Sunday, Make sure you bring some batteries to sell, Thanks :thumbsup:


Thanks Freddie I will put them together for him.
Did You get Your COT car ready??


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Oh sure got right on that  You should know better by now geezzzz  < Mr. no time over here


----------



## martian 710

Is anyone running Pro-stock this weekend? Freddie, If anybody is your welcome to race my Pro-stock Sunday. I don't think I'm going to have time to run all 3 classes.


----------



## BudBartos

Pro stock >> I will have mine but Wayne will be at the gayt. So I dought We will have enough.


----------



## martian 710

Bud, you have a PM.


----------



## BudBartos

Got it. We will see!!


----------



## BudBartos

Got the rack fully stocked !!!!!!! See Ya all in the morning :thumbsup: 

Will be there about 10:00 if it gets real packed save 3 spots please.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks Freddie and Bud for another fun day of racing had a good time!! Bill Weaver you have PM


----------



## Easy

Ditto, ditto, ditto, what a great fun filled day.
Thanks Freddie


----------



## BudBartos

Yes it was a good day with a fair turnout of 18 :thumbsup: 


NOTE the race that was scheduled for classic on Nov 3rd will now be at Freddies. It will be Oval and racing will start at 5:00 I beleive Freddie opens like noon or so If You want to get some track testing in :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Another great day of racing. Thanks Freddie and Bud. We'll definately be there early Sat.. I need to do some work on the kids cars and my COT(Wish it ran like my Stock car). I think its the Mikey Waltrip paint job. Actually he's been running alot better lately. Shyniah was running my pro-stock on the aspalt track. I think she was faster than the 1/4 scales that were out there.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Ok lessen up !  

If you go to my Asphalt Oval Web site there is a BRP Points link on the left. Click that and you will see our points brake down. You can either click the link in my signature below or this link.

Enjoy BRP Points


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddie - thank you for posting - I sent you the wrong file, please see new file in email!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Micro_Racer said:


> Freddie - thank you for posting - I sent you the wrong file, please see new file in email!


I have nothing yet whats up ?


----------



## ghoulardi

Micro_Racer said:


> ROAD ROAD ROAD ROAD ROAD ROAD:woohoo:
> 
> the chant starts!!!! :devil:


 HEAR, HEAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

INDEED...


----------



## BudBartos

Road on the 17th of Nov. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> I have nothing yet whats up ?


should be in your in box...thanks


----------



## Micro_Racer

What time does racing start on Saturday November 17th?

AHHH a ROAD race!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> NOTE the race that was scheduled for classic on Nov 3rd will now be at Freddies. It will be Oval and racing will start at 5:00 I beleive Freddie opens like noon or so If You want to get some track testing in :thumbsup:


don't forget the next race is still oval at Freddies Nov 3rd.


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> What time does racing start on Saturday November 17th?
> 
> AHHH a ROAD race!!!


Freddie and I had talked about 12:00 like on Sundays. We will nail it down this Sat since alot of guys liked the idea of starting at 5:00.
This Saturdays race will start at 5:00 :woohoo:


----------



## vn1500

has anyone heard from 2slowoo? is everything o.k. will he be racing with you guy's?


----------



## BudBartos

He came to several summer races. Have not heard from Him in awhile.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Thanks to Freddie - the points are updated on his web site:

http://www.freddiesasphaltoval.com/BRP Points.htm

add the above link to your favorites....


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Thanks Freddie for the use of your web site.


----------



## BudBartos

Good deal Thanks Freddie and Micro :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Would anyone be interesed in running BRP's on the roadcoarse at "The Raceway" in Beaver, PA on Sunday Nov.18?


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Would anyone be interesed in running BRP's on the roadcoarse at "The Raceway" in Beaver, PA on Sunday Nov.18?


Will have too seeeee !!!

If anyone can contact people that do not look hear and let them know of the change in schedule for this Sat.


----------



## nicky-bobby04

hey, hey, hey!!!!! you all ready for me back?!?!?! haha it will be like old times!!!! haha


----------



## ghoulardi

nicky-bobby04 said:


> hey, hey, hey!!!!! you all ready for me back?!?!?! haha it will be like old times!!!! haha


 Ahhh, then perhaps Ian will return !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

martian 710 said:


> Would anyone be interesed in running BRP's on the roadcoarse at "The Raceway" in Beaver, PA on Sunday Nov.18?


Whoops!!! I forgot I'm taking Shyniah to the TSO concert on the 18th. Have to try a later date at Beaver or Steel City.


----------



## BudBartos

what is TSO ???


----------



## martian 710

Trans-Siberian Orchestra, they play really cool Christmas music. Shyniah hopes to play with them someday. One of her music teachers used to. She's taking lessons on 3 different instruments right now.(piano, bass, and clarinet) Her teachers say she has on of the best musical ears they have ever seen.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I love their music, but I have a question. What does a musical ear look like?


----------



## ghoulardi

*Help please.*

Does anyone have a spare charger I can use Saturday? Seems as though my older Ice charger took a dump last Sunday so I bought a new one from Freddy. Charged two packs with the new one and it has the same problem now. Needless to say Duratrax will be getting a call in the morning but that ain't gonna help for Saturday. 

Thanks,
Ross


----------



## martian 710

Donald Deutsch said:


> I love their music, but I have a question. What does a musical ear look like?


If you ask nice she might show it to you Saturday!!! Just don't say anything about the concert, it's a surprise, she doesn't know we got tickets. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Martian710 >>> OK I like them as well.

Ross>>> I have a tekin You can use !!!


----------



## nicky-bobby04

awwww thats soo cute!!!! i wish my dad would do that for me!!!! GOD!!!! but thats not right....flute is sooooo much better than the claranet(i know i spelled that wrong) but its sooo true!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

nicky-bobby>>> You coming to the race sat??????No football No church so You can race


----------



## ghoulardi

*Tanx Bud !*



BudBartos said:


> Martian710 >>> OK I like them as well.
> 
> Ross>>> I have a tekin You can use !!!


 Talked to Duratrax, they sugested pwr supply problem. Hooked both up to my car battery, no joy. They refuse to do anythig else on a charger less than one week old. Kinda leaves a bad taste !


----------



## BudBartos

Guy's I got in more of the Team scream killer matched packs :thumbsup: See Ya all at about 3:00 :wave:


----------



## DAVON

HEY BUD,COULD YOU BRING 3 SETS OF STEERING BLOCKS FOR ME ON SATURDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

OK I will have them.


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> OK I will have them.


THANKS BUD :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Bud, you have a PM.


----------



## BudBartos

Got it seeee Ya there !!!!

Novak Atoms>>>I will have 2 at the track first dibbs to BRP racers then they go on ebay


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Freddie's Indoor Carpet 
11-03-2007 


Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock: 
Rick Arendale with 60/5:01.42

-- BRP Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 58 5:03.78 Brett Watson :thumbsup: 
2 1 57 5:03.90 Rick Arendale 
3 3 55 5:00.37 Dennis Miller 
4 8 55 5:00.79 Short Bus Marty 
5 4 55 5:01.53 Don Pflueger 
6 9 49 5:00.66 George 
7 7 47 5:02.63 Don Deutsch 
8 0 46 5:04.29 NIcole Miller 
9 5 33 3:16.86 Ross Jaenke 
10 6 8 0:37.65 Bill Weaver 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Novice: 
Shyniah with 49/5:02.93

-- BRP Novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 50 5:00.32 Logan 
2 1 34 5:13.25 Shyniah 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP COT: 
Bud with 65/5:01.52

-- BRP COT - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 65 5:01.34 Patrick Barber :woohoo: 
2 1 65 5:03.11 Bud 
3 3 63 5:00.98 Michael Elwood 
4 6 62 5:03.61 Brett Watson 
5 4 61 5:01.13 Dan Korff 
6 5 59 5:00.10 Dave Lazor 
7 7 58 5:00.43 Mark Svec


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Good time tonight, thanks for having us Freddie!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Nice to see everyone tonight! 

Wow - Tang was fast!!

Remember next race is ROAD! Lets get a big crowd out - convince Bud he should run a few more road races.....


----------



## OrangeRacer

Had fun running the COT car! Thanks for a great time of racing Bud and Freddie. Congrats to the champs (awsome first night out Rick :thumbsup: ).


----------



## TangTester

*I Beat BUD!!!* I even passed him cleanly


Good time racing tonight. 
tang


----------



## BudBartos

Yes He DID !!!!! 

Thanks to all for coming out and Freddie for being there for Us.
The next race is road course on Nov. 17th.
We are changing the start time for the rest of the saturday races to 5:00 since it seems to work out better for alot of You.
A good turnout with 19 total. 
Congrats to Hangtime!!!! First BRP race and has his motor claimed in the first heat  Gets another and still sets TQ :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Another great night of racing!!! Thanks Freddie and Bud!!! Great run Rick!!! Can't wait for the roadcoarse on the 17th. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## martian 710

Micro, when you figure the points. I had Logan and Shyniahs transponders switched for the main. Shyniah was first and Logan second. Thanks, Brett


----------



## K-5 CAPER

micro when you figure the points I had to pit by Tang and Bud after Italian restuarant for lunch, so chalk me up for TQ and "A" main winner, just because I could keep a car on the track!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

P.S. talked to the owner of italian restuarant>>>>>>>>>> Bud and Tang are banned from there during rest of racing season!!!!!!! Freddie said it may cost upwards of $20,000 for better ventilation system, and he also has to keep Ravenna fire and rescue on call!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Even had to change the location that I was located in.....thank you guys!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

was just getting used to driving from the sh!!tter too, hate that Italian place now, thank god that classic isn't running now. Now I know where he ripples in the carpet came from.


----------



## Easy

It was a great night, thanks Freddie and Bud too.....
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

martian 710 said:


> Micro, when you figure the points. I had Logan and Shyniahs transponders switched for the main. Shyniah was first and Logan second. Thanks, Brett


Got it - thanks


----------



## Hangtime

Best racin' fun I've had in awhile. Thanks Freddie & Bud. Those BRPs are cool little machines & a great bunch of guys racing them. Looking forward to the road course.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on the web site:

http://www.freddiesasphaltoval.com/BRP Points.htm

Congrats to a few people who have really stepped up their game:
Dennis 
Don P
Nice Job!!!!


----------



## ZOOOOM

*TEam Scream Batteries*

I Have a couple of 4 cell packs of Intellect 1400 batteries that I am getting rid of. $12.00 each shipped.Brand new, Good numbers.

Chris


----------



## martian 710

Chris I'll take them!!! You have a PM. Thanks, Brett


----------



## ZOOOOM

Batteries are gone.

Brett. you have PM


----------



## martian 710

Are you sure you sent it? I didn't get anything.


----------



## ZOOOOM

Brett,
I Resent it


----------



## ZOOOOM

Brett,
Batteries are on their way to you

Thanks


----------



## ZOOOOM

Micro,

Call Me ASAP


----------



## martian 710

Thanks Chris!!!! :thumbsup: GO!!! STEELERS!!! :woohoo: :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

ZOOOOM said:


> Micro,
> 
> Call Me ASAP


sent you a PM....talk to you Thursday


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

howard has a brp car.


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

gooooooooooooo brownssssssssssssssssss
:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## tcian

This is a big browns game this weekend the steelers are going down(maybe?)


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud, what do you think may be a good gear ratio for road racing at Freddies???


----------



## BudBartos

Got Me have to see the track first.


----------



## Micro_Racer

martian 710 said:


> Thanks Chris!!!! :thumbsup: GO!!! STEELERS!!! :woohoo: :wave:


martian - you have a PM...


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> martian - you have a PM...


Back at ya!!!


----------



## sg1

*top level security!*

Micro,
Top priority PM sent!!!!!
Wayne


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> Micro,
> Top priority PM sent!!!!!
> Wayne


You guys better be careful. I've got RPR's top hackers working on it right now. :woohoo: :wave:


----------



## TangTester

Doesn't everyone have EMAIL!!!!!! 

Hey Bud there is a DOUBLE SERCET PM for you!
Tang


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

when is next race at freddies?


----------



## TangTester

17th road race


----------



## sg1

*national security!*

Micro,
You must sign the attached document prior to opening!


----------



## TangTester

Hey SG1
are you racing saturday?


----------



## sg1

Nope. Running at the gate. May have BRP there for a few runs  Nats are not far away!


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 - got your PM - Damn next time tell me the message will self destruct...smoke and crap all over my office...

Extra top secret PM back at you.

Bud - did you get my email?


----------



## sg1

Micro,
Message recieved. When I get back to the bat cave I will call!!
Wayne


----------



## Donald Deutsch

If anybody needs a new bottle of Niftech tire dressing, see me at the next race. I will have a few extra bottles with me.


----------



## TangTester

put me down for one.....thanks don


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Your taken care of Pat.


----------



## martian 710

If anyone ever gets in a bind for Niftech let me know. I have a local hobbyshop that carries it. Just give me a couple of days notice. GO STEELERS!!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

One week till the next race :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

I can't wait to go both ways.  Oh yah! GO STEELERS!!!!!!! :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Your one how many others ??? Come on road guys better show a good turnout or We maybe doing more roundy round


----------



## Micro_Racer

Can't wait for the road race -- 7 more days...


----------



## ghoulardi

*Next week*

I'll be there. 
Bud, can you bring that charger just in case ? Duratrax said they've shipped two new ones no charge but who knows when they'll get here. Tanx.

ROAD IS REAL RACIN' !!!

INDEED...


----------



## martian 710

Is anyone running Pro-Stock Saturday? I want to get some practice in before the Nats!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Bud, can you bring that charger just in case ? Duratrax said they've shipped two new ones no charge but who knows when they'll get here. Tanx

Ross>>> I rented the racer ride so I will need that to charge batt's


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

Gooooooooooooo Brownssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Easy

Ross, I will bring mine just in case.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Is anyone running Pro-Stock Saturday? I want to get some practice in before the Nats!!!


I will have mine there but not sure if I will run. SG1 will not be there something about a TC thats not working :tongue:


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

What Is Prostock???? Is It Li-po And Brushless. I See Novak Is Making A Setup For 1/18th Cars.


----------



## martian 710

BIGKAHUNA said:


> What Is Prostock???? Is It Li-po And Brushless. I See Novak Is Making A Setup For 1/18th Cars.


4-2/3A NiMh cells and a brushless system. Bud you have a "secret message"(not as good as a "private massage") And for the last time I'll say it;GO STEELERS!!!!!!!! :devil: I hope they do better than my Penguins have been doing lately.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Steven Wallace wads up yet another Busch car, time to put Warren Wallace in that ride!!


----------



## martian 710

I think we need to get Warren Wallace in a BRP!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

martian 710 said:


> I think we need to get Warren Wallace in a BRP!!! :thumbsup:


 Yeah, but would you go fishin' with him? :jest:


----------



## ghoulardi

Easy said:


> Ross, I will bring mine just in case.
> Thanks Don !


----------



## Hangtime

I have a extra pit bull charger I'll bring that anybody can use *except that guy that claimed my motor! lol!*

Come on road course!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime said:


> I have a extra pit bull charger I'll bring that anybody can use *except that guy that claimed my motor! lol!*


 
Now that's funny


----------



## martian 710

What's even funnier is guess who needs the charger!!!!! :roll:  :lol:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Indeed  LOL


----------



## ghoulardi

I'll have a brand new Ice charger for sale if anyone is interested. ( assuming they get here)


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget race is a road course. We will be running it in a counter clockwise direction that way We will have some traction and it will not mess up the oval for bite :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Brett parts going today !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Guy's and Girl's I will have more of those killer batteries Sat :thumbsup: I may even have some assembled So You can run them that day.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Brett parts going today !!!!!!!!!


Thank's Bud!!!! :thumbsup: Did all kinds of bells and whistles go off when you posted your 4000th post????? :woohoo: :wave: Way to go STEELER'S!!!!! :woohoo: :woohoo:  :devil:


----------



## BudBartos

No I didn't even notice


----------



## Micro_Racer

Wow 4,000 nuggets of wisdom....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

3,999 nuggets of wisdom one time back in 2002,Bud said somthing good about Tang!


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> 3,999 nuggets of wisdom one time back in 2002,Bud said somthing good about Tang!


You better be careful what you say or they might both eat beans for breakfast and lunch Saturday :drunk:  :thumbsup: :wave: .


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Good point Martian>>>> Last race those guys melted the solder off my Battery packs!


----------



## TangTester

HAAAA yes Fart humor always funny!


----------



## BudBartos

Hope they have that bean soup again !!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tang>>>>>>thinking about ordering a can of liquid @$$ for my pit space so you are on warning,no need to get on the chip.


----------



## TangTester

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4gK3RRtCHw


----------



## BudBartos

This one is better http://www.youtube.com/v/4S4uwAO9iMg&rel=1

That will be Me sat nite  :drunk:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

You guys have whay to much free time on you hands.


----------



## BudBartos

Tang how about that video of My car on the big track??


----------



## ghoulardi

Donald Deutsch said:


> You guys have whay to much free time on you hands.


INDEED !!!


----------



## martian 710

Bud, my parts came today. Man that was fast!!! Did you deliver them yourself? :thumbsup: I'm trying to get cars ready for the roadcoarse on Saturday. I'm not having much luck. The wife's in Phoenix all week, all I'm getting done is play referee. :freak: Anyone want to buy a couple of kids? CHEEEP!!!!! I'll even throw in a couple of BRP's in for free. :devil: Thank goddness I get a "kidfree" raceday on Saturday. :woohoo: Bud, I think I sold another racer kit for you today. I'll be waiting for my commission check if he gets it. :jest:


----------



## BudBartos

Kid's try ebay


----------



## BudBartos

Everyone ready for the road course ????? :woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

I am :woohoo: , my cars aren't  , hopefully it will rain tomorrow and I can stay home and get some work done on them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hope to get there this sat. Anyone bringing food, everythin still going off at 5pm??


----------



## Hangtime

After being involved in the carnage in the Stock A main, I'm not a big fan of a combined main for stock class. Its fine for the SS & PS ...


----------



## martian 710

Hangtime said:


> After being involved in the carnage in the Stock A main, I'm not a big fan of a combined main for stock class. Its fine for the SS & PS ...


Carnage? I didn't see no stinkin' carnage. I thought it was 5 min of utter bliss(or was that udder bliss) you should of been there this summer when we did it for 10 min. A mains. :thumbsup: I guess you won't be racing the Figure 8 race then!!!! :devil:  :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime said:


> After being involved in the carnage in the Stock A main, I'm not a big fan of a combined main for stock class. Its fine for the SS & PS ...


 
We run 8 in the A main, but if we have 9 or 10, we run all 10. Small cars big track!


----------



## Hangtime

You should talk to the guy that got t-boned & broke on the second lap. 

Udder bliss!? No need to bring farm animals into this discussion.


----------



## BudBartos

Marty >> Racing starts at 5:00 No food there on Sat's.

We will run 5 min mains on road and hope there are more than 10 stock entries.
8 cars will be a full track On Road  Watch out for the big bumps


----------



## martian 710

Tang, Don't forget to wear your cup!!!!  Oh that's right, Ian won't be there, you might be safe without it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty Mangione

Longer 7 mins A mains would be a good thing.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay anybody got the phone # to Freddies???


----------



## martian 710

Marty Mangione said:


> Hay anybody got the phone # to Freddies???


(330)296-5354 7min. mains sounds good to me!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

We did run 8 min on road last year.


----------



## Marty Mangione

So 7`s a good thing!!!


----------



## martian 710

You talked me into it 8 min. mains sound good to me!!!! Well the stock car's done (except for paint). I'm working on the COT now. At least the bodie's painted for it. Still gotta build 4 batt. packs too. I don't think the Pro-stock's going to be ready for Saturday.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Marty Mangione said:


> Hay anybody got the phone # to Freddies???


I am not there now silly. I am out fighting crime :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

:woohoo: Racing in about 24 hrs :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

I ran the first ever slot car at Speedway slots and hobbies in South Amherst yesterday. I won both classes the truck class I won by like 26 laps and the car class by like 20. Anyone want to come out and run some slot's??

I told them I owe it all to racing My BRP cars  

http://www.speedwayslots.com/Home_Page.php


----------



## Hangtime

Sounds like fun Bud. All of my stuff is new & could use some use. I'm going to save this to my favorites. Thanks!


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> I ran the first ever slot car at Speedway slots and hobbies in South Amherst yesterday. I won both classes the truck class I won by like 26 laps and the car class by like 20. Anyone want to come out and run some slot's??
> 
> I told them I owe it all to racing My BRP cars
> 
> http://www.speedwayslots.com/Home_Page.php


Sounds like fun Bud? Do you have an extra car? I haven't run slots on a big track in about 35 years!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Sure do  there open on Thursdays You still come out to KTM ?


----------



## martian 710

Yep! First Thurs. of every month if the wife's home to watch the kids.


----------



## DAVON

HEY BUD,CAN YOU BRING ME 2 REAR AXELS SATURDAY....THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> I ran the first ever slot car at Speedway slots and hobbies in South Amherst yesterday. I won both classes the truck class I won by like 26 laps and the car class by like 20. Anyone want to come out and run some slot's??
> 
> I told them I owe it all to racing My BRP cars
> 
> http://www.speedwayslots.com/Home_Page.php


Bud - must be tough to whip on those 5 and 6 year olds...


----------



## BudBartos

It doesn't matter a win is a win :lol:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Mr Bartos>> please bring me a complete pivot ball assembly, a couple of diff nuts, and some of the black rings that the outer diff ring gets glued to. Thanks


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - must be tough to whip on those 5 and 6 year olds...


You watch the next oval race he'll want to race Novice so he can beat up on my kids. Look out for "Bully Bud".  :devil: :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

FINALY - a road race! It has been soooooo looooong....


----------



## martian 710

I can't wait for the roadcourse!!! :woohoo: I might even be ready. :thumbsup: I finally got my Stock car body painted at 2:00a.m. this morning!!!  :wave: P.S. Bud, you have a secret message.


----------



## BudBartos

Got it guys see You later.


----------



## ghoulardi

Finally a road course and I gotta work. BUMMER !!! 


INDEED ...


----------



## Micro_Racer

Well I should have got to the track earlier to practice! I was way rusty turning right and left! I know a lot of people would like to see the road races replaced with oval, but I enjoyed road racing! The road rails defanitely add a little something special to racing! I liked the track lay out, and once you got into the rhythm, it was fun. 

A true testament to the BRP - all that air, and not one car broke!


----------



## Marty Mangione

That was fun!!!


----------



## TangTester

Kinda fun day........road rails not so good.

Set new launch record for a BRP over 10 foot in the air. Landed on it's side and still ran great. One tough car.


----------



## martian 710

What a great night!!! That was the most fun racing I've had in a long time, if not ever. :woohoo: Bud the V2m rocks on the roadcourse(rally course)!!! :thumbsup: Hey Bud, that's an idea, how about a new V2r. I think we need to add another roadcourse or to to the schedule. I'm going to try to bring a couple new people to the next race to race my extra cars. Thanks again Freddie and Bud!!! :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Smallest turnout yet could it be the road course??????

I think We will stick to the original schedule so there are 3 more road races in the series.
It was fun to see all those car flying around and none of them breaking!!:thumbsup: 
Thanks to all the racers and Freddie for setting up the track.
I lost the jet ski by $50.00


----------



## martian 710

I lost the jet ski by $50.00 [/QUOTE]
It's snowmobile season any ways!!!! Get a boat, you can fit more women on them. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Matian710>> You forgot the pinion !!! I will send it out Monday what size shirt You want?

To those that don't have anything to do on the Thanksgiving weekend come on out to the US indoor champs at the Hoilday in on Rockside road. Check out the racing and hang out at the BRP table. We always have something fun going on.
I will be there Tuesday night starting at about 7:00 till Sunday afternoon


----------



## martian 710

Bud, just hold on to the pinion for a couple days. I'm going to need some parts for the Nats you can send it with them or I might be out to the Champs Sunday depending on the weather.


----------



## Hangtime

Thanks to Freddie & Bud for another Saturday night at the races! Some tight lines out there on the road course. 

Congrats to Brett in stock. You had that car hooked up. I have some tweaking to do on my ride. Actually, It was striped down to the pan last night by 10:00. lol! Kinda wish those road course races were in a row so I can get better! 

Bud - See you at the champs for more parts.

HT


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Was losing the auction a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> Was losing the auction a good thing or a bad thing?


both I guess


----------



## ghoulardi

*road course*

Sounds like fun. Sorry I missed it! 


Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos

We are going to set up the same Road course layout for the next race.


----------



## martian 710

Hangtime said:


> Thanks to Freddie & Bud for another Saturday night at the races! Some tight lines out there on the road course.
> 
> Congrats to Brett in stock. You had that car hooked up. I have some tweaking to do on my ride. Actually, It was striped down to the pan last night by 10:00. lol! Kinda wish those road course races were in a row so I can get better!
> 
> Bud - See you at the champs for more parts.
> 
> HT


Thanks Rick. I couldn't believe how hooked up both cars were. I had just built both of them to Bud's suggestions on here. The COT was completely new and the stock car was a conversion. I put them on the track and they were both on rails(and an occasional road rail). I didn't do anything to either one all night but re-sauce the tires. I hear you on the road races all being in a row. The only way to improve in road racing is repetition. Lots of practice, and when your learning slower is really faster(I replaced alot of sedan parts before I learned that :drunk: ). If you hit the right line last night it was almost an oval except for dog leg right in front of the driverstand. I had a blast!!! :woohoo: I can't wait for the Nats(hopefully I won't be too "in the road") its going to be my first ever big race. I have a couple of neighbors who just started running offroad. I'm going to try to get them to come to the next race and see if I can get them interested in BRP's for the winter. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Thats what We need more new racers. The more the better :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

WOW a BRP on eBay built by WAYNE GERBER... going for only $1.00

Now should I get the one built by Wayne or the one built by Bud Bartos?

http://cgi.ebay.com/brp-sc18-v2-hpi...ryZ19168QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BudBartos

Ruben needs $$ But then so do I  I may have to get somthing. Thank Gosh for ebay  I would be long gone without it.


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> I lost the jet ski by $50.00


It's snowmobile season any ways!!!! Get a boat, you can fit more women on them. :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]
I have had boats since 1991 I never found any women  You do find alot of drunks however on the water Maybe thats why I don't find the woman since I don't drink.


----------



## BudBartos

Note I will have all the BRP parts at the indoor champs and Pleanty of racer kits so stop on out and check it out :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> It's snowmobile season any ways!!!! Get a boat, you can fit more women on them. :thumbsup:


I have had boats since 1991 I never found any women  You do find alot of drunks however on the water Maybe thats why I don't find the woman since I don't drink.[/QUOTE]
No, you just forgot to wear your speedo!!!  I'm sure there would be women swimming across the lake to get in your boat. :woohoo: All I ever get to do is drive the boat and fill up the gas tank while while everybody else has fun tubing, kneeboarding and skiing.


----------



## vn1500

No,you just forgot to wear your speedo!!! YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

Mr. Speedy Speedo (Bud) you have PM.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I hope Tang doesn't read any of this speedo talk,you can not serve up anything any easier to that guy!!


----------



## BudBartos

Martian 710 >> Got it.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud, people are showing up at the champs on Tuesday now?? If so......Crazy,it could be over.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes it is crazy and they wonder why entries are way down. Lets see rasie the entry fee and add another day to event. DAH  6 days of fun. 

I will have a VRC setup with tapes of the good old days of RC One thing You really notice is that there are spectators around the tracks.


----------



## BudBartos

Brett>> Pod swap OK. I should get it out today.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

See you this weekend Bud,hope you sell alot of stuff to the folks that need to see where the FUN racing is at!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Yes it is crazy and they wonder why entries are way down. Lets see rasie the entry fee and add another day to event. DAH  6 days of fun.
> Yah, I could never figure out why people would spend all that money to go to Orlando in Feb. for the Snowbirds. If I spend a week in Florida in Feb. I'm going to the beach, not sitting in a motel sniffing Paragon!!! Well it looks like it quit raining. Gotta go make some bucks to pay for parts!!!! Thanks Bud!!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Hangtime

*Cheap vinyl decals*

Public service announcement: :thumbsup: 
I recently had some decals made & shipped for less than $10. He matched the font perfect & NO cutting needed! Plus, the transfer tape is already on it. I got 7 decals, hood, 3 car numbers, rear quarters, & back. So give him a mail & see what he can do for you. 
Link below.


http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=182881


----------



## BudBartos

Those look nice !!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

*Decals*

Indeed. WAY COOL !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

HEY FELLOW BRP'ers,ANYBODY INTERESTED IN RACING THIS SUNDAY???? 
FREDDIE SAYS THERE'S A FEW BRP's EVERY SUNDAY....LET ME KNOW :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

I just saw that the points are updated on Freddie's site!!! Thanks Freddie and Micro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

DAVON said:


> HEY FELLOW BRP'ers,ANYBODY INTERESTED IN RACING THIS SUNDAY????
> FREDDIE SAYS THERE'S A FEW BRP's EVERY SUNDAY....LET ME KNOW :thumbsup:


I'm kinda planning on it.


----------



## Hangtime

ghoulardi said:


> Indeed. WAY COOL !!! :thumbsup:


Next one to paint is a GTP Kenwood porsche 962 2- tone red & black.



Bud - Package arrived today. Can't beat the next day delivery!!!

Thanks


----------



## BudBartos

Well the first night at the champs was a bust I think there were more at the last BRP race !!!!!

One thing I don't think it can get much worse. Oh Well.


----------



## Hangtime

Its just Tues. Do they usually show up this early in the week?

BTW, What is the thread size of the king pin nuts?? thanks


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Well the first night at the champs was a bust I think there were more at the last BRP race !!!!!
> 
> One thing I don't think it can get much worse. Oh Well.


Maybe people came to their senses! Only the people who get paid to race show early. Maybe the people running the big events will finally listen to the racers - keep the events short and sweet!


----------



## tcian

BudBartos said:


> Well the first night at the champs was a bust I think there were more at the last BRP race !!!!!
> 
> One thing I don't think it can get much worse. Oh Well.


i know that most guys are comming up today ill be there today at like 1:45 -2


----------



## Hangtime

Hangtime said:


> BTW, What is the thread size of the king pin nuts?? thanks


Anyone know?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Try a 5/40 nut.


----------



## Hangtime

Thanks Don! You just made my buddy list. lol


----------



## BudBartos

If they want to do well they have to be there when the track opens.

Micro >> RC racers coming to there senses dought that. Only one that has happened to are the BRP racers


----------



## OrangeRacer

Hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## ghoulardi

*kingpin nutz*

If you cant find 5-40 nuts I have a 5-40 tap. Its a real simple thing to re tap 4-40's. 


Indeed...


----------



## Hangtime

Still looking but thanks


----------



## martian 710

Hangtime you have a PM. Happy "Turkey Day" everybody. :thumbsup: Brett


----------



## DAVON

DAVON said:


> HEY FELLOW BRP'ers,ANYBODY INTERESTED IN RACING THIS SUNDAY????
> FREDDIE SAYS THERE'S A FEW BRP's EVERY SUNDAY....LET ME KNOW :thumbsup:


ANYBODY ELSE???


----------



## martian 710

Hey Bud, they're talking about you on the "where have they gone" thread on the oval racing general discussion page!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks matian !!!

I'm going to try and make it to Freddies on the 2nd for some Oval fun


----------



## DAVON

DAVON said:


> HEY FELLOW BRP'ers,ANYBODY INTERESTED IN RACING THIS SUNDAY????
> FREDDIE SAYS THERE'S A FEW BRP's EVERY SUNDAY....LET ME KNOW :thumbsup:


JUST MOVING IT TO THIS PAGE..... :thumbsup: 
WELL ANYBODY ELSE????


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Hangtime, you know you can get those 5/40 nuts from Bud. Also most HS have them in nylon locking and maybe plain.


----------



## Hangtime

Donald Deutsch said:


> Hangtime, you know you can get those 5/40 nuts from Bud. Also most HS have them in nylon locking and maybe plain.


Thanks. I saw bud today but didn't have them with him.


----------



## martian 710

This kind of looks like the BRP's on the roadcourse at Freddie's last week!!!  :roll: :wave: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CUFEnZeeYw


----------



## marlborochippy

Hey guys any setup ideas for freedies oval? last time i ran wich was 6 cell v2 car we had orange springs across the front green and orange tires. Decided to dust off the brp and have some fun been converted to v2m with the 370 motor


----------



## martian 710

I think most are running the soft silver springs, 2x orange fronts, wide purple rears. If your running with the 1/10ths and the bite comes up, maybe a wide green right rear or cut down the sauce on the rears..


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

And a happy turkey day to all too.


----------



## DWBryan

Happy Turkey Day to everyone.


----------



## Easy

Ditto, have a happy and safe day.....
Don (Slow Don)


----------



## tcian

Hope everyones eats alot of turkey im going too


----------



## Micro_Racer

Well it's that time of the year again, when family gathers for the big feast, and we start to compile our Christmas wish list.

*Everyone enjoy Thanksgiving* - and post what you want _*Santa*_ to leave under the tree 

- This year I would like more people to become BRP racers! :thumbsup:
- I would like to beat Tang, Bud, and Wayne (again) in Freddies 3rd Annual Oval Championship :lol: 
- Classics to re-open  
- New 2x4 rails for Freddies road course :freak: 
- And a super fast 370 motor :woohoo:


----------



## Easy

I would like to go faster...........
Don (Slow Don)


----------



## BudBartos

Hope You all had a nice Thanksgiving. I sort of did sitting at the champs hoping to sell somthing  

SG1>> Looks to be pretty fast :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

SG1>>> probably fast because of his time behind the wheel of V2M!!


----------



## BudBartos

You got that right !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - champs are in the Independence Holiday Inn - like the years past...I may stop out tomorrow.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes they are just follow the smell of paragon :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Micro_Racer said:


> Well it's that time of the year again, when family gathers for the big feast, and we start to compile our Christmas wish list.
> 
> *Everyone enjoy Thanksgiving* - and post what you want _*Santa*_ to leave under the tree
> 
> - This year I would like more people to become BRP racers! :thumbsup:
> - I would like to beat Tang, Bud, and Wayne (again) in Freddies 3rd Annual Oval Championship :lol:
> - Classics to re-open
> - New 2x4 rails for Freddies road course :freak:
> - And a super fast 370 motor :woohoo:


to a new page - what R/C stuff do you want this year?


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> to a new page - what R/C stuff do you want this year?


Real Flight simulator!!! :thumbsup: Since I have a new puter on the way that will run it finally. :woohoo: This old fossil will hardly play a video clip!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Round 2 done at the champs>> Blackstock tq in 12th mod,good thing that Bud is not running to spoil his day!!


----------



## BudBartos

Right I would have crashed Him


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks to the BRP racers that took my sales at the champs to a weeklong high !! :thumbsup: 

There still is not many people there however. 
SG1 is still in the main for 1/12th stock I beleive He is 5th so far. Go Wayne


----------



## BudBartos

Here is the link to Live RC for those that don't have it. I think this is why there are no people there they can just watch on Web 



http://liverc.rccars.com/liverc.php


----------



## TangTester

Hey guys

Just got home from the Champs SG1 is second in 1/12 stock. He had an awsome run the the last round.


----------



## ScottH

When are the mains?


----------



## tcian

tomarrow at 8 am


----------



## TangTester

they start at 8 the a main should run around 2 0r 3 pm


----------



## martian 710

I raced at Fulton's Raceway in Wheeling, WV tonight. I ran my Prostock BRP in the 1/18th Open class. I won the A-main by 8 or 9 laps. :woohoo: The track is probably about 2/3rds the size of Freddie's with 10ft lanes and about a 3ft wide infield. Everybody was really impressed with the BRP cars. Several guys were talking about getting one. Hopefully it will generate some sales for Mr. Bud!!! :thumbsup: Bud, you have a PM.


----------



## Micro_Racer

martian - nice run! What gearing did you use on that track?


----------



## BudBartos

Good job Martian :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Wayne takes 1st in the TC - C Main


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> martian - nice run! What gearing did you use on that track?


10/45 with 6800 motor. The same set up as at Freddie's I didn't change a thing from when I raced it at Freddie's last time. I just doped the tires and put on the track. They had a neat system for their mains. In the classes that had B and C mains the top 2 cars in the C-main moved to the B-main then the top 2 in the B went to the A-main. They also had a break out class that was open to any type of car. For every lap you hit the break out time exactly you get $1.00. I had a great time. I raced 2 classes (1/18th open and 1/12th oval) and my entry fee was $7.00 for the night. Well gotta go rebuild the Pro-stock car and set it up for the Onroad Nats next weekend. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 had some troubles in the main but still did well I don't know where He finished. He said he's ready of the 1/18th nats :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

K5 did you win the "pick the winner" on LIVE R/C ? I thought I saw your screen name on top.


----------



## BudBartos

Did anyone get out to Freddies yesterday? If so how many BRP's were there?


----------



## ghoulardi

i_s it just me or did the track at the champs seem kinda ho-hum ? 


Indeed...
_


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Did anyone get out to Freddies yesterday? If so how many BRP's were there?


From looking at the results on Freddie's site it looks like 2. Rick and Cecil. Bud parts came today, thanks!!! You'll have a PM in a little while. Thanks, Brett


----------



## Carpet Assasin

Bud,

Are you guys running at Freddies this Sat? If so, do you have a rent a car? I heard you do? If so is it taken? I wanna run this Sat. 

Thanks,
Mario


----------



## martian 710

Mario, The Micro Nats are in CT this weekend. The next 2 series races are Sat. Dec. 8th(Road Course) and Sat. Dec.15(Oval). A couple of guys were talking about racing this Sunday.


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> i_s it just me or did the track at the champs seem kinda ho-hum ? _
> 
> 
> _Indeed..._


The race was Ho Hum !!


----------



## BudBartos

Mario >> I will be out on the 8th and it is a road course.


----------



## Carpet Assasin

Oh, sounds good. I wanted to practice this Sat. but I didnt want to interrupt with your racing if you raced. I guess all is ok then!

thanks,
Mario


----------



## martian 710

Everybody ready for the Nats? I just did a ground up rebuild on my brushless car yesterday. I still got 2 bodies to paint. I should see you guys out there early Fri. afternoon. :woohoo: :thumbsup: :wave: Brett


----------



## wazzer

Good Luck to all the BRP racers heading out this weekend. Hope ya all have a safe trip, a lot of fun, and can bring home some hardwear.


----------



## BudBartos

I hope they can dominate the WORLD


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> I hope they can dominate the WORLD


INDEED...


----------



## ghoulardi

*Dec 8th*

Dec 8th is a road course?​


----------



## BudBartos

Yes road course.


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> Yes road course.


 well WOO HOO INDEED!


----------



## DAVON

ANYBODY GOING TO FREDDIES THIS SUNDAY???? I'M GOING TO GO IF THERE IS ANY INTEREST :thumbsup:
GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE BRPers GOING TO THE BIG RACE....KICK SOME BUTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I am planing to go Sunday weather permitting.


----------



## ghoulardi

*sunday*

Would love to make it but gotta work.


----------



## DAVON

DAVON said:


> ANYBODY GOING TO FREDDIES THIS SUNDAY???? I'M GOING TO GO IF THERE IS ANY INTEREST


WELL....ANYBODY????


----------



## Hangtime

I'm going. It would be nice to have a few.


----------



## DAVON

Hangtime said:


> I'm going. It would be nice to have a few.


OK,I'LL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

Brp Sunday. I Think There Will Be Alot Of Racers. Come Late So I Can Get A Spot. :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Davon you have pm


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I can't make it tomorrow, have a birthday party my wife says I have to go to.


----------



## BudBartos

I can't make it eigther  See You all on the 8th :wave:


----------



## DAVON

DAVON said:


> OK,I'LL BE THERE :thumbsup:


I'M SORRY BUT I WILL NOT BE THERE....SORRY


----------



## DAVON

K-5....U GOT PM :woohoo:


----------



## Hangtime

You guys missed brp fun today. We had four. I did a 61 5:02.67 
2.5 sec from track record. If I could only get a clean run.......


----------



## BudBartos

Good job!!! I can't wait for some oval fun


----------



## BudBartos

This Sat Freddies be there !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

So sorry Family X mas party Sat. NO SOUP FOR YOU!!! TsB


----------



## Micro_Racer

sorry - holiday stuff at the Elwood's - I will not make the road race  - now that my car is all set up for ROAD!!!! that sucks!


----------



## BudBartos

I may have to get rid of the remaining road races :roll:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

5 PM start Saturday Bud??


----------



## BudBartos

Yes 5:00 Hope We get a good turnout.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> I may have to get rid of the remaining road races :roll:


I may have to move to CT.


----------



## BudBartos

Brett good job up there !!!! You coming Sat?


----------



## martian 710

Thanks Bud. Yep!!! I'll be there for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## d_man

nicole and myself will be there on the 8 hope to have another good night of racing second road coarse in one and half years should be better than the first one :wave: :wave: :devil: :devil:


----------



## martian 710

I'm trying to talk Shyniah into racing Sat. also. It would be her first roadcoarse race. She has run a 1/12th onroad car in practice a couple of times and was picking it up pretty quick, but it's been awhile though. I plan on charging lots of batts and going early so she can get lots of practice in.


----------



## Hangtime

Finished this one in time for the road course race. Bud's GTP body Modeled after 1991 Porsche - 962c Kremer CK6 ready for the track. enjoy!


----------



## BudBartos

Looks nice


----------



## martian 710

Here's my BRP road crew!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime - sweet ride!!!!


----------



## Hangtime

martian - Looks good. How do they handle on that hockey table? lol


----------



## aeracer

Hangtime- That Kenwood car is a thing of beauty! You did some very nice work on all of the paint.


----------



## Hangtime

Thanks all.


----------



## martian 710

Hangtime said:


> martian - Looks good. How do they handle on that hockey table? lol


The orange one felt like I was driving it on a hockey table last weekend until I went to Paragon! Man this weather sucks!!! We got 6" of snow yesterday, about another 1 1/2" so far today and I still have final leaf cleanups to do on 6 lawns.  :drunk:


----------



## Easy

I feel lucky, I only have 1 to finish up. 
I did hit a deer yesterday morning while out plowing though, just a smaller doe, maybe today I will get an 8 pointer!!!!! 
I feel for the hunters walking the fields and sitting in their tree stands in this freezing cold, when I got one without firing a shot!!!!!
Don


----------



## vn1500

You guy's all need to go to the on-road section and check out the thread about a possibility of an on-road/oval at , are you ready for this THE CLASSIC so get over there and vote and show interest in running BRP's there , because almost everyone knows the BRP clas can really boost the take at the door (big class,class act racers,and some awesome trophies at the end) hope you guys can persuade the classic to open once again :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

Wonder Who is doing it?


----------



## Hangtime

Steve S - the general? A friend of Walts I guess


----------



## sg1

ZOOOOM,
Howz Florida??


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BUD>>>>>I am in for the race Sat. Who else is running Saturday nite??


----------



## sg1

I'm out... still tired...lol...


----------



## martian 710

I'm in. Still trying to talk Shyniah into it. We'll see. I wouldn't want to discourage any of the guys if the get beat by a little girl.  :wave:


----------



## ZOOOOM

They cancelled the shuttle launch for thursday. They are going to try and go on Friday.
Beer is cold, temp in the mid 70's, awsome views on the beach. I don't want to come home.


----------



## sg1

Nice... did you get me a sea shell?


----------



## martian 710

ZOOOOM said:


> They cancelled the shuttle launch for thursday. They are going to try and go on Friday.
> Beer is cold, temp in the mid 70's, awsome views on the beach. I don't want to come home.


Zoooom, Your not trying any of those power tools out down there are you. I hope the weather stays that way until we get down there in a couple of weeks. You have to go to Dixie Crossroads in Titusville for dinner while your down there the rock shrimp is unbelievable. Good luck with your little rocket. :devil: :wave: Martian


----------



## vn1500

ZOOOOM said:


> They cancelled the shuttle launch for thursday. They are going to try and go on Friday.
> Beer is cold, temp in the mid 70's, awsome views on the beach. I don't want to come home.



almost makes you wish you would've driven down with your bike in a trailer doesn't it :wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I should be there Saturday.


----------



## Marty Mangione

MASH hogies da- Bomb, right off a1a. Near the cape exit.


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in for Sat.


----------



## ZOOOOM

Tom,
You have no idea how nice that would be.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

so how many are we going to have Saturday night ? 5-6 ? 15-20 ? 25-30 ??? :dude:


----------



## martian 710

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> so how many are we going to have Saturday night ? 5-6 ? 15-20 ? 25-30 ??? :dude:


I don't know but if you get your car ready that's one more. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

I hope like 20 but You know it's a road race  

Hope We have a good turnout !!!!!!!!


----------



## vn1500

ZOOOOM said:


> Tom,
> You have no idea how nice that would be.


Yes I do thats why I said it ...lol


----------



## BudBartos

vn1500>>> Comin racing some time I have a rent a racer


----------



## martian 710

Well, Shyniahs out for tommorrow. Logan's coming with to practice between rounds, help marshall, and run his 1/18th drift car!!! :woohoo: Look out!!! At least he shouldn't have to worry about it traction rolling! :thumbsup: :wave: See everyone tommorrow. Brett


----------



## OrangeRacer

Can't make it tomorrow, catch you all sooner or later. Nice paint jobs Hangtime. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

We will be there about 3:00 watch out :devil:


----------



## Hangtime

OrangeRacer - Where you been at?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - please pick up the points - Everyone enjoy the road racing!


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> OrangeRacer - Where you been at?


Bean soup baby !!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

Bud you have a PM.


----------



## BudBartos

Got it.

I will have some wide blue dot's at the track :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud you have pm>>sorry could not make it tonight major troubles at work,having problems manufacturing primer for GM. See you characters next race!!! K5


----------



## Donald Deutsch

With the turnouts we have gotten for the on-road races I think we should drop the last two races annd only run OVALS!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

Who else would have been there tonight if it was an oval race? Keep the road courses, oval's ZZZZZZZZZZZZ  . I had a great time tonight. Liked the lay out, a little more challenging than last race. :thumbsup: Thanks Freddie and Bud!!!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Martian710 >>> Glad You liked it !!!!

However just looking at the turnouts for road racing  14 lowest turnout in years. So I will keep the rest of the rescheduled Classic races as oval. We have 2 more road course races in the series those maybe in jepardy. We will have to see. 

There were some high flying stunts today that is for sure :thumbsup: 

So don't forget next Sat starting at 5:00 is OVAL !!!!!!
If You go early there having a rock climing race or whatever it is called crawl ??
It starts at 10:00 so We should be OK by 3:00.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Martian710 >>> Glad You liked it !!!!
> 
> There were some high flying stunts today that is for sure :thumbsup:
> 
> I had the barrel roll perfected with the COT car. 3-4 times I caught a dot and did a complete barrel roll landed on the wheels and never slowed down. :woohoo: I think I should get a couple bonus points for style!!! :devil:  :wave: I'll see everyone next Sat. I should have both the monsters with me to race novice. I got to get busy and rebuild their cars this week. They've take'in a beating (especially Logan's) :freak:since the beginning of the summer series, but unbelievably nothings broken(BRP parts anyway) on them.


----------



## Hangtime

*Thanks!*

Good times last night. Thanks for getting me out of the house. Working on a new body for this weekend. I like to see paint scheme from real teams. They look great on the track. 

We should see some big teams back on the oval - #20, #48, #24, Sirrus, Penzoil, Texaco, Napa, Jack to name a few. I'm bringing back '02 Terry Labonte #5 Cheez-it. Bodies are cheap, lets see some new ones!! :wave:


----------



## TangTester

BIG RED will be there
Tang


----------



## OrangeRacer

Hangtime said:


> OrangeRacer - Where you been at?


Unfortunately been very busy at work. I'll be back next month, been working on car and putting together new battery packs. Enjoy the indoor season :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

i have some brp i need to sell let me know if u want any thing
brp car with hi-tech 225bb servo looking to get like will come new body 65 shipped
tekin tray for 2/3A cells 20 shipped
New number 30 AOL t-bud body painted hole drilled for v2m blue base 20 shipped
New #19 dodge dealers t-bud body holes for v2m 20 shipped
4 brand new t-bud bodies 25 shipped
2 Power Push ib 1400s 20 shipped 
if ur looking for anything in particluar pm me i might have it pm me email me at [email protected] for pics thanks


----------



## martian 710

Ian, I'll take the Tekin Tray. iroczcec might be interested in the car. He's looking for one for his stepson to race at Freddie's. I sent you a PM. Brett


----------



## Hangtime

I'll take the new t-bud bodies for $25. Good deal on the tekin. If Brett doesn't take it LMK. Any extra tires? I'll send a PM also.


----------



## BudBartos

All right so WHO all will be at the Oval race this Sat. After 2 races on road with small turnouts I hope We can get a good crowd for the tracks and My sake.

Maybe We need free food ????


----------



## sg1

Free food is good


----------



## BudBartos

I'll bring chips 
SG1>> You guys coming???


----------



## martian 710

Shyniah, Logan, and I will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I will be there Sat Bud,chips sound good but I would prefer surf and turf of Lobster tail and filet mignon. Thank you in advance!! (Medium rare on the filet)


----------



## sg1

Hey Bud...
Not sure yet. I'll let you know in a few days. My car wants to turn right and left, not just left! I'll have to fix that first.
Wayne


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> Hey Bud...
> Not sure yet. I'll let you know in a few days. My car wants to turn right and left, not just left! I'll have to fix that first.
> Wayne


You should let everyone else know when you figure it out, because there are a few more that have that problem on the oval.
Tang


----------



## TangTester

SG1 will you be in for the figure 8 race on Feb 2?


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 >> Thats good then You can turn RIGHT into Tang.

We all want to race the 1/18th national champion and fastest guy at the race


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> Hey Bud...
> Not sure yet. I'll let you know in a few days. My car wants to turn right and left, not just left! I'll have to fix that first.
> Wayne


That's ok we can just run every other qualifier in the opposite direction. Then we'll have Freddie sound a tone at the 2:30 mark of the main and everybody can do a u-turn and go the other way. :woohoo: :wave: :thumbsup: Ian I'll send the paypal tonight. I gotta go see if I can get some sloppy leaves cleaned up from between the piles of snow. FUN! FUN! FUN! :freak:


----------



## BudBartos

Gary C May make his return to the OVAL this Sat :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Figure 8...hmmm... can I run 6 cell brushless? I want to make sure I hit someone solid!!


----------



## TangTester

Why you hit me enough times. Hack.
Tang


----------



## sg1

If you can dodge a wrench you can dodge a 6 cell brushless BRP!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

what time do we race Saturday?


----------



## BudBartos

Racing starts at 5:00 !!!!!!!!


----------



## iroczcec

tcian ygm!


----------



## ghoulardi

I should make Sat.

Indeed...


----------



## iroczcec

hey bud do you guys run micro servo in your brp car and what kind? thanks cecil


----------



## BudBartos

The best to use is Futaba S 9650 I don't care for the hi tech they don't seem to center well.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Racing starts at 5:00 !!!!!!!!


Darn - for some reason I thought we raced at noon....I will have to sit this one out -- have a Christmas party I have to attend.

Does this mean the oval races should be switched to road


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Darn - for some reason I thought we raced at noon....I will have to sit this one out -- have a Christmas party I have to attend.
> 
> Does this mean the oval races should be switched to road


NO road is done till Feb 

All Saterday races start at 5:00


----------



## BudBartos

Davon >>> You coming out this Sat ?? Anyone else ?? 

Gary C >>> will be making His return


----------



## Hangtime

tcian said:


> i have some brp i need to sell let me know if u want any thing
> brp car with hi-tech 225bb servo looking to get like will come new body 65 shipped
> tekin tray for 2/3A cells 20 shipped
> New number 30 AOL t-bud body painted hole drilled for v2m blue base 20 shipped
> New #19 dodge dealers t-bud body holes for v2m 20 shipped
> 4 brand new t-bud bodies 25 shipped
> 2 Power Push ib 1400s 20 shipped
> if ur looking for anything in particluar pm me i might have it pm me email me at [email protected] for pics thanks


No response. I'll take the new t-bud bodies for $25. Do you want to lmk??


----------



## BudBartos

thats tcian for You


----------



## BudBartos

sounds like SG1 And Drunk Mike may be there


----------



## sg1

Maybe Tyler too


----------



## BudBartos

Cool


----------



## tcian

Hangtime said:


> No response. I'll take the new t-bud bodies for $25. Do you want to lmk??


sorry yep send paypal to [email protected]


----------



## tcian

brett your mail is going out tomarrow didnt see the email till i got home from school


----------



## iroczcec

tcian any picts of the brp car and batts your selling? [email protected]


----------



## BudBartos

tcian >>> What You getting into with all that $$$ I hope not trouble


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> tcian >>> What You getting into with all that $$$ I hope not trouble


Maybe he's going to get his woman something nice for Christmas. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Thats it !!!!!


----------



## Hangtime

tcian said:


> sorry yep send paypal to [email protected]


You have cash! payment sent.


----------



## sg1

I sure hope bud has food...


----------



## BudBartos

I will have some snacks !!!!!


----------



## sg1

maybe some small steaks?


----------



## martian 710

I'll see what I can "scrape" up on the way. OH BOY!!! Road kill on the grille!!! :woohoo: :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - please grab the points....


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> I'll see what I can "scrape" up on the way. OH BOY!!! Road kill on the grille!!! :woohoo: :wave:


Make sure it's well done !!!
Micro will do I have the last race also.


----------



## martian 710

If it's a sunny day it should be done to sg1's taste. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 Likes it raw


----------



## sg1

So raw a good vet could have it up and moving in 10 minutes!


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> Micro will do I have the last race also.


HUH? "Will do I have" I would make fun of this, but Bud will edit my post anyway!


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> So raw a good vet could have it up and moving in 10 minutes!


SG1 what about the 6 pound steak?....I know that was enough for you?


----------



## tcian

BudBartos said:


> tcian >>> What You getting into with all that $$$ I hope not trouble


nope no trouble hangtime urs will go out tomarrow thanks anyone else want anything cecil i will get pics to ya tonight and yes it will come witha 370 motor and a ton of spare parts noft to build another car!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

sg1 said:


> maybe some small steaks?


 Small steaks hell ! BIG steaks ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

*Saturday*

I'll bring a bag of Cheezy Poofs !


----------



## ghoulardi

TangTester said:


> HUH? "Will do I have" I would make of this, but Bud will edit my post anyway!


 Grammar strength is his not !


----------



## BudBartos

It's code !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1

Maybe Freddie will have some chilli


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Just say NO to chilli !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TangTester

K5 are you going to try to make it this time?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

yes tang I will be there


----------



## sg1

If no chilli... how about a man sized wiennie?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

weiners are always safe (???) Chilli you are just asking for troubles!!!


----------



## sg1

Tang would you agree? A wiener now and then is safe?


----------



## BudBartos

2 Days hope We get a good turnout. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

Could any of you weiner eaters give an opinion of the current line of stock car bodies for brp? I'm looking at the MC, taller but more narrow lid than the cot. I'm getting some T- buds. Any noticable handling or speed differences?? Thanks


----------



## martian 710

I like the D-type.


----------



## sg1

I like them all!!!!


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> I like them all!!!!


Says the champ with magic fingers!


----------



## Hangtime

Seriously, I had one fella tell me the saleen was faster.


----------



## martian 710

"Da Bug" rules!!! They're all weiners!!! OOPS! I mean winners.


----------



## TangTester

I have found that the D-type about the best handling of the stock cars. The T-Bud was good for the bigger tracks like Classic.


----------



## Hangtime

Never saw a stock car I didn't like. :woohoo: 
I'll bet we can find the diff. running the big asphalt track. :roll:

Thanks Tang. Did you try the COT at Classics?

What is a #200 Stock Car?


----------



## Micro_Racer

The T-Bud was hands down the best body for Classics. The windshield and roof line is as close to the wedge as a stock car can come. Tang liked the D, but I preferred the T. Unfortunately, Classics awesome oval shut down before we could get the COT on it.


----------



## Hangtime

#260 D- type no picture  

Micro - Is your new one a T?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime said:


> Micro - Is your new one a T?


The Super Stock class can only use the COT body's, so that is what I am running this indoor season.


----------



## BudBartos

I thought this thread was to talk about food  

The # 200 is just a generic stocker. I liked the dodge and the T bud.


----------



## Hangtime

Thank you mens. 

Oh Yea, I'm good with dogs & chilli. Got to watch that health food. It can kill you.

Heck, I stopped in the gate & Mackin had a crock pot going. I'll bring the crock & you bring the wings!


----------



## TangTester

Speaking of food....here at work we just finish "LAB FEST 2007" OH MY! Way too much food. I think it is nap time.


----------



## iroczcec

what the best handling body to run on freddies oval? i am running a monte carlo now. thanks!!


----------



## TangTester

iroczcec said:


> what the best handling body to run on freddies oval? i am running a monte carlo now. thanks!!


I had my best luck when running stock was with the D-type


----------



## Hangtime

Cecil - Come out Sat & run. I'll have a new MC body on & you can check it out when I pass you.


----------



## martian 710

Cecil, It will be the one right behind my Dodge!!!! :devil: :woohoo: :wave:


----------



## Hangtime

Nope, Been there & I didn't like the view, so I'll have to get in front.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay Bill Weaver you out there??


----------



## iroczcec

Hangtime said:


> Cecil - Come out Sat & run. I'll have a new MC body on & you can check it out when I pass you.


hey rick my problem with the brp cars is i am have to get adjusted to going that slow now if you talking about my cot/lipo 1/10 car thats more my speed but i am making gains on the brp car i should have turn 60 laps on sunday if not for a lap car :thumbsup:


----------



## iroczcec

bud you got an email form me thanks cecil


----------



## BudBartos

Got it.


----------



## BudBartos

Marty Mangione said:


> Hay Bill Weaver you out there??


Is the short bus coming Sat????:woohoo:


----------



## Hangtime

iroczcec said:


> hey rick my problem with the brp cars is i am have to get adjusted to going that slow now if you talking about my cot/lipo 1/10 car thats more my speed but i am making gains on the brp car i should have turn 60 laps on sunday if not for a lap car :thumbsup:


I know you are the a- main winner in like three diff. classes. Just busting your chops a bit. Its all good, but you still should come Sat. Later


----------



## BudBartos

Tis a week before Christmas and the rack is fully packed. So bring some of that Christmas shopping money Sat and buy Yourself some nice BRP parts :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

You know a nice set of orange dot front tires is what my Aunt has been looking for. Thanks Bud.
Tang


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Tis a week before Christmas and the rack is fully packed. So bring some of that Christmas shopping money Sat and buy Yourself some nice BRP parts :thumbsup:


Just moving up to new page


----------



## iroczcec

bud i sent payment for that dodoge body i will pick it up on subday at freddies thanks cecil


----------



## BudBartos

Got it !!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

Shyniah's not racing tomorrow. So if anyone has a novice racer they could bring with them her car is available. Logan doesn't want to have to race his shadow again. It almost beat him the last time. Cecil you need to bring your stepson out tommorrow. Brett


----------



## BudBartos

Can I run it !!!!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

Sure, I don't care who run's it. I just know I won't have time to race him. Maybe Freddie will want to race him. Bud don't forget that sprint body tommorrow. Do you still have the mini-slider you bought? Is the rent-a-racer available tommorrow?


----------



## BudBartos

Slider gone. Rent a race is being used Sat. I will bring a sprinter but I don't know if I have any wings???


----------



## martian 710

I'm bringing another racer with me to race the stock class. I think I'm going to go to Indy I was going to see if I could rent the slider for the weekend to give me another class to run.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Wish I could race tonight  Everyone have FUNE! 

Since I can't race tonight, I may go to Freddies tomorrow.....anyone interested? I think they have a few BRP's...


----------



## iroczcec

there has been a few of us running brp on sunday but i am not sure if my new speed control will come today or not i already sold the one i was using.


----------



## martian 710

Well it looks like it's just Logan and me. The other racer can't make it. Bud, you have a PM.


----------



## ZOOOOM

Brett & Bud,
Wayne did not come to work so he will not have your gifts. I will get them to you.

Everybody have fun today.


----------



## martian 710

That Grinch!!! No problem. You have fun today too. Better get that snow shovel ready!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Let it SNOW!

Drive carefully tonight!


----------



## BobS311

Hello everyone. Just dug out my SC 18 Upgrade kits and reassembled 3 cars. My sons and I used to race over on Snow Road. I understand that this isn't available anymore. I have a few quick questions, hope someone can help:
1) If I still want to run the slot car motor, and stay in stock class, does the car use 4 or 6 cells?
2) Where should I go to get a schedule of races around Strongsville?

Thanks,
Bobs


----------



## wazzer

martian 710 said:


> I'm bringing another racer with me to race the stock class. I think I'm going to go to Indy I was going to see if I could rent the slider for the weekend to give me another class to run.


Let me know if you or any others are going to make the trip to Indy in Jan. SG1 was thinking about it. I'll see if I can get them to save a pit area for the BRP group. 

Tim


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Fun night of racing tonight thanks Bud and Freddie!!! Hope everyone got home in one piece.Good luck in Vegas Tang!!!!


----------



## TangTester

Just Got home and check on flight for tommorrow...guess what it was cancelled. I got on other one later....will see what happens


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bobs311>>>6 cells with slot car motor,we are racing in Ravenna at Freddies Hobbies and the schedule is on page 1 or 2 of this thread.


----------



## BudBartos

BobS311 said:


> Hello everyone. Just dug out my SC 18 Upgrade kits and reassembled 3 cars. My sons and I used to race over on Snow Road. I understand that this isn't available anymore. I have a few quick questions, hope someone can help:
> 1) If I still want to run the slot car motor, and stay in stock class, does the car use 4 or 6 cells?
> 2) Where should I go to get a schedule of races around Strongsville?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bobs


Bob here is a link. You can run stock on 6 cell with 16D motor. 
http://www.brpracing.com/images/indoor.pdf
The Classic races are now at Freddies since Classic closed the sat races start at 5:00 the Sunday races start at 12:00 You need to be there like 1 hr before.
Hope to see You out there We do have a novice class for the kids 11 and under.


----------



## BudBartos

THANKS to all that braved the weather and came out to run today.

We had a total of 15 racers. Tyler Gerber took stock with a new track record. SG1 took advantage of My not charged all the way up batts and won in Super stock.
Logan took the TQ and win in novice with his best run ever :thumbsup: Logan I forgot Your ribbon  

Hope We can get a few more entries at the next race which is a Sunday race on Dec. 30th. We need to get 2 or 3 heats going.

Again thanks to all and Freddie for having Us. :wave:


----------



## martian 710

Another great night of racing!!! Thank's Freddie and Bud!!! Good run Tyler. That motor was wicked fast. Too bad your dad took it out and put it in his car for the main so he could beat Bud.   Good luck in Vegas Tang. Happy Holidays and we'll see everyone on Jan. 13th. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## martian 710

wazzer said:


> Let me know if you or any others are going to make the trip to Indy in Jan. SG1 was thinking about it. I'll see if I can get them to save a pit area for the BRP group.
> 
> Tim


Tim, as of now I'm planning on coming out. I picked up a cheap RC18b so I had something else to run in another class. I might stay for Sunday and race the off road race also. I don't know I've never raced offroad before. Brett


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bill Weaver thanks again for the profesionally painted body looks good.Sorry you had a difficult main,we need to get a few more to do a level A main B main>>>you were very fast in that 3rd qualifier please do not get frustrated.Thanks again K5


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> However just looking at the turnouts for road racing  15 lowest turnout in years. So I will keep the rest of the rescheduled Classic races as oval. We have 2 more road course races in the series those maybe in jepardy. We will have to see.
> 
> So don't forget next Sat starting at 5:00 is OVAL !!!!!!
> If You go early there having a rock climing race or whatever it is called crawl ??
> It starts at 10:00 so We should be OK by 3:00.


Wow only 15 racers for Oval - I don't think the road course races should be in jeopardy anymore


----------



## martian 710

I think everybody needs to make an effort to get some of the missing persons back to the track and get some new blood there also before "all" the races are in jeopardy!!! Where did every body go? We won't be at the next 2 races but there should be a couple of more racers at the Sunday races since a few of the 1/10th scale racers have BRP's also.


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Tyler Gerber took stock with a new track record.
> Again thanks to all and Freddie for having Us. :wave:


Isn't there a age limit in this class??? lol Good run Tyler. Not to suprised as I've seen him run offroad at Medina & onroad at the gate.

Fun night of racing. Watching the crawling contest was cool to see. I saw Stu walk away with two nice trophies. 

BRP is the bomb! Great body choices. Lets post some pics & show people how cool these look. This is THE BRP thread after all.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >> There was a bit of a snow storm predicted You know !!!!

We need to see what We can do to get some of the old gaurd back out.
Maybe You can even make it out  

I will get the points out to You.


----------



## BudBartos

Had some trouble with the super high bite on the track and rolling over. I think what is happening is that all the cars are fasted this season. We din't have any trouble in the summer since the 1/10th cars were not running but now the bite is way high.

I chased it all night and ended up running a single orange on right front, double orang on left front, Green dot on right rear and purple dot on left. I also had to tweek some weight into the right front. The car was good in the main but I needed to sauce the fronts just slightly more since I had a slight push coming out. Big trouble was I didn't get My batts charged. Those new TSR 1500 take a long time to charge but there super fast!!!! When fully charged that is


----------



## BudBartos

Gary C >> Good job with the rent a racer 3 place first time out in months :thumbsup: 


Hope You can make it to more races this winter!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Had some trouble with the super high bite on the track and rolling over. I think what is happening is that all the cars are fasted this season. We din't have any trouble in the summer since the 1/10th cars were not running but now the bite is way high.
> 
> I chased it all night and ended up running a single orange on right front, double orang on left front, Green dot on right rear and purple dot on left. I also had to tweek some weight into the right front. The car was good in the main but I needed to sauce the fronts just slightly more since I had a slight push coming out. Big trouble was I didn't get My batts charged. Those new TSR 1500 take a long time to charge but there super fast!!!! When fully charged that is


 

Hope this helps some!!!


----------



## martian 710

Bud, What are you charging at .5 amps??? I ran the same 1500 pack for the COT 3rd round and main recharged at 2 amps in between and had 5 min to spare!!! Logan said he won't let you forget that ribbon. He was really proud of his 43 lap run without marshalls and having to marshall himself once. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I think I just got them on too late. I will get those ribbons out for You Guy's. Wish I was going to Fl !!!! Have a nice time


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

Hey Bud

Come Up With A Brushless Motor. I See They Have 1/36 Sized Brushless For Like 25.00 Maybe 30.00 That Would Be Better Than Buying A Dozen Motors To Find Maybe One Good One.

I Have Purchased 3 Motors And They Are All Junk. I Get Laped Like I Am In Reverse. The Motors Sound Like Washing Machines. I Have No Luck On Buying A Motor And Being Fast.

I Refuse To Race When I Get Laped 1 Time Every 3 Laps. Batteries Are Up, It Is Just That The Motor Sucks Big Time.

I Think My Slot Car Motor Was Faster. So Can I Run The Slot Car With 6 Batteries With The 4 Bats Class????

Help.


----------



## iroczcec

maybe its your setup or your driving? are you running a gtb? or a lipo? lol!!!!


----------



## iroczcec

tcian i still never got those picts or list of stuff that goes with that dealyour talking about


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

not driving cecil. ( motor ) 

i put the motor on the counter, connect to battery and it bounces around like a jumpin bean. 3 of them all do the same thing. so out of balance it is crazy.


----------



## BudBartos

Bigkahuna>> We do have a brushless class if We get at least 3 to run.As for 16D 6 cell I will allow those that show up with a old car to run but not those that have big motor and 4 cell setup already. So that is a no.
Just do this come to the race on the 30th and after the first round claim the fastest motor You see in Your class it is $15.00 to claim them.


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

li-po and brushless would be cool in brp. 
i have a mamba,,,, any thing like that is cool. once you get it running all you do is charge and race. maybe a 3 cell brushless class. 
the more it goes to brushless and li-po the better i like it.

did you spend another 100.00 on spec bats yet???? freddie has garbage cans for them all around. lol


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

15.00 to claim. lol that sounds like an idea. cool.

cecil you have another motor????

what kind of brushless motors???? and what batteris???? li-po lol
i am in. i do not like brushed motors.


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

bud bring your fastest motor. lol


----------



## martian 710

I don't think it's a motor problem. Sounds more like a set up or driver problem. I've bought several motors and all have been pretty much the same. I did have one that was a little slower and ran hot but it didn't make any different noise. If its making noise it's probably a gear mesh problem.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Bigkahuna>> We do have a brushless class if We get at least 3 to run.As for 16D 6 cell I will allow those that show up with a old car to run but not those that have big motor and 4 cell setup already. So that is a no.
> Just do this come to the race on the 30th and after the first round claim the fastest motor You see in Your class it is $15.00 to claim them.


Bud, has anyone ever ran any faster with a motor they claimed? :freak:


----------



## BudBartos

No not that I know of. I do know that Pat had one claimed bought one off the rack and broke the track record with it. Ross claimed some Did they work Ross?


----------



## Micro_Racer

BIGKAHUNA said:


> Hey Bud
> 
> Come Up With A Brushless Motor. I See They Have 1/36 Sized Brushless For Like 25.00 Maybe 30.00 That Would Be Better Than Buying A Dozen Motors To Find Maybe One Good One.
> 
> I Have Purchased 3 Motors And They Are All Junk. I Get Laped Like I Am In Reverse. The Motors Sound Like Washing Machines. I Have No Luck On Buying A Motor And Being Fast.
> 
> I Refuse To Race When I Get Laped 1 Time Every 3 Laps. Batteries Are Up, It Is Just That The Motor Sucks Big Time.
> 
> I Think My Slot Car Motor Was Faster. So Can I Run The Slot Car With 6 Batteries With The 4 Bats Class????
> 
> Help.


BIG - good grief just about everyone of your posts is a complaint.....

I'll tell you what - I will bring my brushless to Freedies on Dec 30th for our next BRP points race. I think Wayne (1/18th brushless national champ) will bring his, and if we ask nicely, I think Bud could dust his off. In this class you can run what ever you want. If you want to run a 100v Lipo with a 8000Kv motor - you can.


----------



## BudBartos

I'll run the brushless but I will do it on 4.8V NiMh


----------



## iroczcec

do people get mad when you claim a motor? how much do new one cost and bud can you buy single tires or do they only come in a pair? how much are they? and did you remember to leave that body at freddie? brett did you remeber too?


----------



## BudBartos

No they don't get mad Hangtime had his claimed the first time He ever ran. He is still fast. I only sell tires in pairs. Motors are $11.00 Yes Freddies has the body.


----------



## martian 710

Cecil, Freddie has all your stuff.(BRP and COT) I know I wouldn't be happy if someone claimed one of mine. It would probably finish my racing in that class for the night. I'm usually pitting 3-5 cars and barely have time to change batts. and dope tires as it is let alone swap a motor. The only thing I've ever done is buy a motor of of Bud, oil the bushings, run it for about 10 minutes without a load on it to break it in, and go race. Only ever ever had 1 motor that wasn't competitive. It was only 1-2 laps off the pace in 5 min. I wasn't getting lapped every 3-4 laps. People don't realize how much speed they take out of the car with every little movement of the wheel and how important it is to run a smooth tight line with out scrubbing any speed through the turns. Sounds like BK bent his motor shaft installing pinions or has a pinion that the hole is off center. I never had a motor that jumped around like a jumping been out of the car let alone 3.


----------



## Micro_Racer

iroczcec said:


> do people get mad when you claim a motor? how much do new one cost


No we do not get mad, we all know that is part of the race rules. The truth is, to the best on my knowledge, no claimed motor has gone to make that person faster. 

The claim rule was put into effect more on the 16d motors, as some racers found advantages - sending them out to slot car guys..... 

with the 370 motor, other than using comm drops and keeping them oiled, you really can't get more out of them. And they are very close on the dyno.


----------



## iroczcec

i didnt plan on claiming anyones motor i realize unlike other people its the handling of the car. for time i run it got 56 laps should have got 60 laps last week and its still not handling the way i like it to.


----------



## BudBartos

iroczcec said:


> i didnt plan on claiming anyones motor i realize unlike other people its the handling of the car. for time i run it got 56 laps should have got 60 laps last week and its still not handling the way i like it to.


Running on Sundays with all that bite will take some tuning !! We will get it fig out, I was close sat. The track sure did smooth out since last summer at one point in the summer we were like in the air half of the straight.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Does anyone know where I might find replacement foam for a D shaped wheel on an Airtronics M8 transmitter?? Thanks K5


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> Does anyone know where I might find replacement foam for a D shaped wheel on an Airtronics M8 transmitter?? Thanks K5


I have an extra one.... it was $5.99. I can bring it on the 30th if you want it.


----------



## sg1

If there is a brushless class next race Tyler said he would run it. I'll bring the stuff with me to throw it in if there is enough people .

Micro we may have to get togather b4 the next race 

-Wayne


----------



## sg1

One other thing... Tang you are the most curtious driver I ever raced with!! It was a pleasure racing with you.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro>>>
I will take it,yes please bring on the 30th. thanks K-5


----------



## sg1

Micro,
Top priority PM sent!!


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> One other thing... Tang you are the most curtious driver I ever raced with!! It was a pleasure racing with you.


Thats because he didn't even start  You also SG1 are a very coutious driver You cold have drilled Me many times at the start of last weeks main. That is why Your national champion :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Thanks Bud  I coulda ..lol..


----------



## martian 710

So did Tang make it out west? Bud, did he borrow the BRP Corp. Jet? If he did I hope you gave him an extra set of keys!!!!   :wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud
I ran double orange on left front and single orange on right front,with some weight jacked into left front.I see some coning on right front is that too many laps on right front or do I have a Tweak situation there????(went with this all night so right front had like 250 laps on it)


----------



## sg1

camber


----------



## K-5 CAPER

What to do with that Wayne??


----------



## BudBartos

What front spring on that side? I have found a stiff spring will cause them to cone. Or maybey Your just TOO fast.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

silver spring both sides,and 2 laps down to you and SG1 so not too fast


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I probably do not roll the turns like you guys I really throw it in there which I think kills the speed a little


----------



## sg1

I don't roll turns! Bud may


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> Micro>>>
> I will take it,yes please bring on the 30th. thanks K-5


OK - I will bring it with me...


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> silver spring both sides,and 2 laps down to you and SG1 so not too fast


But SG1 is national champ !!!!!!!!!

Long king pins ??


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

WOOO HOOOO I LIKE BRUSHLESS.

SO THIS IS A OPEN CLASS, LIKE SLOT CARS, :thumbsup: BUD. YOU CAN RUN WHAT YOU WANT. 
ANYTHING AS LONG AS IT IS A ((((( 1/18 PAN CAR ))))???? 
ANY MOTOR????? 
ANY BATTERY ????? 
ANY BODY????? 
ANY CHASSIS????
ANY TIRE SIZE ??????
ANY WEIGHT ?????
ANY WINGS ????
HEY BUD... HOW ABOUT SIDE DAMS. LOL REMEMBER THOSE??? LOTS OF DOWN PRESSURE.

SOUNDS LIKE TO MUCH WORK. BUT IT COULD HAPPEN MAYBE, DEPENDS ON THE ANSWER. MORE COMPLAINING. LOL :wave:


----------



## martian 710

Big Kahuna, go ahead and run brushless. My bet is you'll be getting lapped every other lap and it will be because the batteries are junk and we need to switch to lipos. Nope that's right lipos are junk now and we should be running A123 batts. Maybe you should think about "actually" coming to a BRP race and asking someone for some help on car set up instead of worrying about claiming motors and running brushless. :freak: :drunk: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Hangtime

Why are you YELLING!!!


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud
> I ran double orange on left front and single orange on right front,with some weight jacked into left front.I see some coning on right front is that too many laps on right front or do I have a Tweak situation there????(went with this all night so right front had like 250 laps on it)


250 laps on a set of tires. Don't you know after 2 heat cycles they're junk and you need to buy a new set!!!!   :roll: :lol: :wave:


----------



## iroczcec

martian 710 said:


> Big Kahuna, go ahead and run brushless. My bet is you'll be getting lapped every other lap and it will be because the batteries are junk and we need to switch to lipos. Nope that's right lipos are junk now and we should be running A123 batts. Maybe you should think about "actually" coming to a BRP race and asking someone for some help on car set up instead of worrying about claiming motors and running brushless. :freak: :drunk: :thumbsup: :wave:


BOY BRETT YOU GOT HIM PEGGED NOW. HE REMINDS ME OF A OLD NAGGING WOMEN THERE NOT HAPPY UNLESS THERE COMPLAINING ABOUT SOMETHING :wave:


----------



## ghoulardi

*motor claiming*

When I claimed Rick's motor i picked up 2 laps but mostly because mine was a dog to start with. I don't seem to get much life out of the 370's. Coupla runs and no magnets left. And NO, I am not freezing them. Learned that lesson already.


Indeed...


----------



## iroczcec

what lesson freezing them does something to the motors??????? hmmmmmm i been freezing mine maybe thats the problem.


----------



## Bill Weaver

No He means FREEZING like Walt Disney or Ted Williams' head (cryo-dipped)


----------



## martian 710

I've had the same tires and motor in my stock car for 6 races and COT for 4 races Tires have never been trued or rotated and the motors have never been out of the car. Only sprayed out with motor cleaner and lubed. No freezing and the motors just seem to get faster!!!


----------



## Hangtime

We'll being new to the 370, I've had two & I seem silly fast with both. In fact, I must roll the turns the first min., then blip it the rest of the race. Right Cecil?? I did a 61 on Sunday that way. Great if your drag racing!!!! I know my chassis isn't there yet, but I learn every week.


----------



## Hangtime

Hey Bill, Post some pics of your cars. :thumbsup:

BTY - I don't have ANY matched packs.


----------



## martian 710

Hangtime said:


> Hey Bill, Post some pics of your cars. :thumbsup:
> 
> BTY - I don't have ANY matched packs.


You can't beat those $10 batts. They're the same ones I ran in the stock main this week. I think they're every bit as fast as my matched TSR packs. And a couple of them charge to 1650 mah. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I like it there is action HERE :wave:


----------



## martian 710

Is there any action there?$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## BudBartos

Not really


----------



## sg1

How many of you are in for the 30th???

Will we have a brushless class???

Maybe some man sized weenies???


----------



## BudBartos

I will be there !!!

I will have brushless just in case !!!!!!
Don't know about weenies buy they will have pizza.


----------



## sg1

Maybe we could take a collection up, kick in a few bucks... Then Bud could make us some of those wonderful sausages


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> How many of you are in for the 30th???
> 
> Will we have a brushless class???
> 
> Maybe some man sized weenies???


I'll be there with bells!!! Stock only

Yep, A few man size weenies will be there even if we don't eat!! :hat:


----------



## BudBartos

Sausage would be good !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I am planning on making the 30th. Hope to have solved the turtle problem.


----------



## Hangtime

I'll have the turtle soup & make it snappy! Remember the tortoise & the hare.


----------



## DAVON

I'M IN FOR THE 30th :thumbsup:


----------



## iroczcec

i will be racing on the 30


----------



## ghoulardi

*30th*

I'M IN !

Indeed...


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be racing the 30th - and I will bring the brushless....


----------



## Bill Weaver

Davon> where have you been, is eveything OK?


----------



## sg1

Will Tangtesties be back in town for the 30th??


----------



## BudBartos

Yes He will !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BIGKAHUNA said:


> WOOO HOOOO I LIKE BRUSHLESS.
> 
> SO THIS IS A OPEN CLASS, LIKE SLOT CARS, :thumbsup: BUD. YOU CAN RUN WHAT YOU WANT.
> ANYTHING AS LONG AS IT IS A ((((( 1/18 PAN CAR ))))????
> ANY MOTOR?????
> ANY BATTERY ?????
> ANY BODY?????
> ANY CHASSIS????
> ANY TIRE SIZE ??????
> ANY WEIGHT ?????
> ANY WINGS ????
> HEY BUD... HOW ABOUT SIDE DAMS. LOL REMEMBER THOSE??? LOTS OF DOWN PRESSURE.
> 
> SOUNDS LIKE TO MUCH WORK. BUT IT COULD HAPPEN MAYBE, DEPENDS ON THE ANSWER. MORE COMPLAINING. LOL :wave:


Bring your stuff out - you can run any 1/18th scale car with anything you want in it, any body (as long as it is an 1/18th scale) any wing any side dams- we don't care. 

this is very simple - bring it - race it. 
my guess is - you wont... :lol:


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> Davon> where have you been, is eveything OK?


I HAD MORE LEG TROUBLE....I'M IN RECOVERY MODE RIGHT NOW....SHOULD BE OK BY THE 30th....I HOPE :freak:


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

Micro_Racer said:


> Bring your stuff out - you can run any 1/18th scale car with anything you want in it, any body (as long as it is an 1/18th scale) any wing any side dams- we don't care.
> 
> this is very simple - bring it - race it.
> my guess is - you wont... :lol:


WORKING ON IT. OH BOY. THIS WILL BE FUN. WILL SEE IF IT GETS DONE BY THEN. CHANGING A BUNCH OF CARS AROUND. 2 WEEKS OFF FOR THE HOLIDAYS I THINK I WILL MAKE IT.


----------



## sg1

WOW! Micro you're in trouble!!


----------



## BudBartos

It's going to be fun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 and Bud - be sure to bring your brushless on the 30th.....mine will have a (edit 11.1v)Lipo with a new 9600Kv motor


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> sg1 and Bud - be sure to bring your brushless on the 30th.....mine will have a 7.4v Lipo with a new 9600Kv motor


Why not an 11.1v lipo you wimp???? :woohoo: :wave:


----------



## ghoulardi

Was that the gaunlet I heard dropping?


----------



## Micro_Racer

I emailed the updated points to Freddie - They should be on his web site soon...


Points are updated on the web site:

http://www.freddiesasphaltoval.com/BRP%20Points.htm


----------



## Micro_Racer

martian 710 said:


> Why not an 11.1v lipo you wimp???? :woohoo: :wave:


Take that!!!! I am going to build a BRP trailer - and load it up with Lipo cells...

22.2v baby


----------



## BudBartos

Sweet Mine will be faster :tongue: I have a secret  

Sure hope BIGKAHUNA will be there :wave:


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> Take that!!!! I am going to build a BRP trailer - and load it up with Lipo cells...
> 
> 22.2v baby


I bet I can build a bigger trailer. I've got ten lipo packs for my planes sitting here. Your just lucky I'm goin' to be in Florida catchin' fish and watchin' the scenery. I'll have to borrow a pair of Tangs glasses so the wife doesn't catch me though. You guys have fun and take it easy on the Big K. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

scenery Bring back some !!!! Pictures that is.

I don't think they will let Tang take pictures at the place He went to in Vegas :devil:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

pm Bud


----------



## sg1

I bet Tang is at a buffet right now!!


----------



## BudBartos

Think they have Tang there??? Do they even sell it anymore ????

Maybe He will win big and give all his BRP racing Buddies a big chunk


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Hope he brought the famous Tang sunglasses for poker tournaments!


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Think they have Tang there??? Do they even sell it anymore ????
> 
> Maybe He will win big and give all his BRP racing Buddies a big chunk


Tang has racing buddies?????  :devil:   :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

I'm his buddy


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >>> Thanks for the points update :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver

anybody interested in going to freddies sun???


----------



## BudBartos

Not Me this sunday !!!! I will be there on the 30th however.


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> anybody interested in going to freddies sun???


WISH I COULD.....ITS BEEN AWHILE :freak:


----------



## iroczcec

i will be there howard and elmer will probaly be there to run stock class! got my stuff from freddies thanks brett and bud!!!!


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

Tamfah


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

Cecil I Will Not Be There Sunday. I Got Ball And Chain Duty. Darn It. ( But Am Sending Howard With My Cot To Give Your Record An Challenge Buddy.)
With Legal Race Car. Not A Raptor Eather. Have Fun. Lol


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bill Weaver said:


> anybody interested in going to freddies sun???


sorry wild Bill - I can not make this Sunday. See you on the 30th.

David - nice to see you back on HobbyTalk - I hope your foot is better!

BTW - if anyone has an extra chassis and would like to run in the Pro-Stock class the 30th - I have a Team Scream 19t mini brushed motor. I was going to build a car for it, but don't have the time. At the 1/18th scale Nats - the 19t motor was as fast as the brushless. The 19t motor is a tone faster than the 370 on my dyno.
------------------------edit ------------------------------------------
ZOOOM - has requested the motor....


----------



## TangTester

Hey everyone,

I got home last night. I very interesting trip. I started with my flight being cancelled which was going to leave at 9:30am last Sunday. So I was put on the 12:30pm flight. We boaring and de ice then roll out for take off. We were about to take off and called back to the termial. On the way back we got stuck in the snow. So I didnt get out untill late Sunday. Got to Vegas around 1 am our time.

As most know poker is my game of choice, and last year I did pretty well. This year I did so so. The game has changed in a year. There was a lot more pros playing, and the way they would play was alot different then I had every seen. Well anyway I played 5 tournments and made the final table in 3 and cashed once. For the most part I would be the last non pro in the game at the end. The one I was the chip leader going into the final table, but the blinds were so high you really could not play good poker at that piont. 
So overall I am down for the trip but not as bad as it could of been,
Tang


----------



## Micro_Racer

Tang - so you did not bring home a WSOP bracelet!?!!

Glad your trip was fun - now get ready for the 30th -- and bring your brushless!


----------



## Micro_Racer

If you would like to see pictures of the new Classics track - check out the thread below:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2201531#post2201531

Bud - looks like they will open the second week of Jan - how about scheduling a road race?!?!?


----------



## BudBartos

We will have to give it a try !!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

pm for you Bud


----------



## BudBartos

Got it !!!! Anyone go tto Freddies today?


----------



## ZOOOOM

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL YOU BRP'ers

See you after the holidays


----------



## Bill Weaver

I did not go, the only one who posted they would show was Cecil


----------



## BudBartos

OK hope to see everyone next week :wave:


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Got it !!!! Anyone go tto Freddies today?


Yep, I had a great time. Anyone know what Tyler ran when he broke the track record last week?? Freddie does not have it. I ran a 62 - 5:02.59 today in the stock main. 

My motor was on fire! I mean really on fire! Gotta watch using com drops.

Bill - I still have your green rear.

HT


----------



## ghoulardi

I'll be there.


Indeed...


----------



## iroczcec

gaining on this little sucker turn 61 laps today wasnt going to race it but i felt bad for rick!


----------



## Hangtime

Merry Xmas! or Happy Holidays :freak: Anyway have a good one!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I hope Santa drops off lots of BRP/RC stuff under everyone's tree!


----------



## BudBartos

I know I have lots under mine  

MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!!!!!!!! To All :wave:


----------



## cepaw

Happy holidays everyone


----------



## DAVON

HEY MIKE....YOU EVER GOING TO COME BACK RACING??????

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Merry Christmas To Everyone !


----------



## Easy

Everyone have a Merry Christmas and a safe and happy New Year.....

Don


----------



## martian 710

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from Fla. everyone!!! I hope you get a good turnout the next couple of races. We'll see you on the 13th. Brett, Shyniah, and Logan


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Merry Christmas and HOHOHO to everybody.


----------



## OrangeRacer

Merry Christmas And Happy New Year To All!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Merry Christmas folks>>for the second year in a row I asked Santa for the same cool pit stuff that Tang has and that stupid fat bastard did not listen!!! Next year when he shows up it is ex-lax in his cookies and probably some for his stupid reindeer.That Bitch!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

K5 >> You been in the holiday spirits cupboard  

Cheer up I didn't get My 100 million dollars


----------



## iroczcec

i look foward to racing with you brp guys in the stock class this sunday! i have found this little car to be very fun to drive and i am finally getting the hang of it!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I got a new steering wheel for my M8 and a large can of Whip A$$ to open on all you guys


----------



## BudBartos

Another can of that stuff !!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

I can't wait till the 30th also. I'm ready for some oval action :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> I got a new steering wheel for my M8 and a large can of Whip A$$ to open on all you guys


I hope Santa brought you a can opener!!! :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Thats FUNNNNNNYYYYY :lol: :lol: Hope it's a pop top and the tab breaks  Micro did use that can He got last year several times :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottH

Put it in a Childproof container, you know nobody over the age of 21 can open those things.


----------



## sg1

We still in for brushless even though bigkahuna isn't racing??


----------



## sg1

Micro,
See you tonight


----------



## BudBartos

I'll have mine there


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have my brushless ready to go....sg1 - see you tonight!


----------



## ghoulardi

Wednesday practice?


----------



## sg1

Nope... special meeting  clothing optional...


----------



## ghoulardi

A scary thought indeed...


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

I Put My Brushless Together And It Will Not Go. Dang It.  I Will Work Some More On It Tonight.

Open Class. 16d And Li-po 11.4 Volts.

Bud Can You Guess What I Am Going To Have For Motor??? He He He 
:woohoo:


----------



## vn1500

sg1 said:


> Nope... special meeting  clothing optional...


 You have been hanging out at the GAYTE wat to much roflmao


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Nope... special meeting  clothing optional...


 
UMM - this is not the Gayte


----------



## BudBartos

BIGKAHUNA said:


> I Put My Brushless Together And It Will Not Go. Dang It.  I Will Work Some More On It Tonight.
> 
> Open Class. 16d And Li-po 11.4 Volts.
> 
> Bud Can You Guess What I Am Going To Have For Motor??? He He He
> :woohoo:


Bring it BIG !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Nope... special meeting  clothing optional...


Are You discussing BRP ????


----------



## Marty Mangione

Anyone out there do auto glass??


----------



## DAVON

Bud,can You Bring Me Two Sets Of Front Wheel Bearings This Sunday...PLEASE


----------



## sg1

Micro,
Last night was WONDERFUL......


----------



## chicky03

vn1500 said:


> You have been hanging out at the GAYTE wat to much roflmao


HA HA!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Micro,
> Last night was WONDERFUL......


Who knew you could have so much fun with rubber?!?!?!


----------



## vn1500

chicky03 said:


> HA HA!!!


Whats up Chicky congrats on the champs dude awesome drivin :thumbsup: 
figured you'd like that one lol lol hope your x-mas was good and the New Year is even better


----------



## BudBartos

DAVON said:


> Bud,can You Bring Me Two Sets Of Front Wheel Bearings This Sunday...PLEASE


Will have them there !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >> Can You bring the sheets from the last race I forgot to update the track record.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Micro >> Can You bring the sheets from the last race I forgot to update the track record.


Yes - rumor has it that the "Gerbers" want to capture all the track records....can they do it?

they have been working on cars all week.....


----------



## sg1

Micro,
I have something for you  Come and get it!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

I would think they can !!!!

But then BIGKAHUNA is running a 11.1 lipo  :lol:


----------



## iroczcec

you mean bigkahuna can drive thats something new!


----------



## sg1

All we need is RAFSTER to be here and this weekend would be complete.... I miss him....


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Micro,
> I have something for you  Come and get it!!!!


I will give you a call.


----------



## BudBartos

I'm working on My BRP cars today :thumbsup: Watch out SG1 !!!!!!


----------



## sg1

You can work on your stuff for a year.... It won't help!! One time in the wall is all it takes


----------



## BudBartos

We know who the master is of that RIGHT !!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro, just a reminder to bring M8 wheel cover with you. Thank you K5 !!


----------



## sg1

Bud..
Are you talking about TANG??


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> Micro, just a reminder to bring M8 wheel cover with you. Thank you K5 !!


got it!

Bud - could you bring a new design front servo plate (with the holes for the servo) - and steering rods...please


----------



## sg1

New What?????


----------



## BudBartos

Tang would not do that


----------



## sg1

Micro,
Did you get your new personal yet


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Micro,
> Did you get your new personal yet


no not yet - it is on the slow boat across the pond. I should have it in a few weeks. It will be really cool if it works with the AMB systems. It sure looks small!


----------



## BudBartos

Hope We get a good turnout !!!! LAST RACE OF THE YEAR :wave:


----------



## sg1

I haven't heard from TANG... You out there??


----------



## TangTester

TANG tips. when SG1 is bored and on the computer......keep quiet! He might get me fired again


----------



## BudBartos

Tang >>> You going Sunday?

Micro>> Bring the pinion drill !!!! And results from last oval race.


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK I will


----------



## TangTester

yeah I'm go on sunday


----------



## sg1

Tang...
You could be 3 for 3!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 - could you bring the "stuff" Sunday. I will not make it out to your house...thanks


----------



## sg1

Yes I can


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I won't be there Sunday, My wife had surgery on her foot and I am staying home to help her. See you all on the 5th. Have a safe and smart NEW YEAR.


----------



## BudBartos

Tell Her to get well. See You next year


----------



## Micro_Racer

See every one tomorrow


----------



## DAVON

I HOPE TO SEE YOU TOMORROW  ...I MAY NEED A LITTLE HELP WITH MY STUFF


----------



## BudBartos

Will be there about 10:00 if they have a crowd can someone save a space for Pat and I and the rack :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Great day of racing!

Congrats to:
Hangtime - New stock track record
sg1 - new Pro-Stock track record
Bud - new Brushless record 

the track sure changed throughout the day! See you all on Saturday!


----------



## DAVON

IT WAS GREAT TO BE BACK AND AS ALWAYS I HAD A BLAST :woohoo: CONGRATS TO ALL THE NEW RECORD HOLDERS.....IT WAS NICE TO MEET AND RACE ALL THE NEW BRPers....CAN'T WAIT FOR SATURDAY....SEE YOU ALL THEN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAVE


----------



## BudBartos

It was a blast !!!!! Yes talk about a changing track  I had not the slightest hint for rolling over and one heat I was loose. It will be interesting to see what it does on Sat. SG1>>> Way fast Hangtime Way fast with that shiny can 
BudBartos>>> Way fast with that brushless :woohoo: 
Next race Jan 5 starting at 5:00 First race of the new year :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

zoooom - what happened to you?


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> BudBartos>>> Way fast with that brushless :woohoo:
> :thumbsup:


 
Bud is becoming a whoha racer...... He is writing about himself in third person


----------



## ZOOOOM

I got some tickets for the TSO concert. Had some family in from out of town and we all went to the concert.


----------



## Hangtime

Thanks to Bud & Freddie for getting me out of the house. Nice turn out with 4 BRP classes. Wish I could stay to watch the rest but had a family emergency. (according to my wife) See you next time.
HT


----------



## sg1

*track record in COT*

I just wanted to take a second and thank the people who made my track record run possible:
Bud, for letting me borrow a 16 pinion
Pat, for letting me by 4 times and then hacking me on the 5th time


----------



## Micro_Racer

Congrats to Bill on a outstanding stock run - from one lap down in the first corner to 3rd! - His car was FAST - now if he could just take that chicane out of the strait!

Bill - your lap times are right with hangtime...

the stock class points are close again this year!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BIGKAHUNA said:


> I Put My Brushless Together And It Will Not Go. Dang It.  I Will Work Some More On It Tonight.
> 
> Open Class. 16d And Li-po 11.4 Volts.
> 
> Bud Can You Guess What I Am Going To Have For Motor??? He He He
> :woohoo:


Yo Big - where were you?!?! We had a brushless class just for you....no show

ALL TALK TO GO


----------



## sg1

Micro,
How did you qualify in COT? Who did you out qualify??


----------



## Micro_Racer

I was 3rd and finished 3rd -- 64 laps a personal best. One of the rare races I beat the Tang Master.


----------



## sg1

That can of WHOOOP ASS worked well


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> That can of WHOOOP ASS worked well


I didn't even have to use it! I am saving that can for Freddies Oval Championship in February - I have to defend my title:

2007 Freddies Oval Champion - BRP 1st place!

I better pick up a few extra cans - will need them to catch up to you and Bud.


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Yo Big - where were you?!?! We had a brushless class just for you....no show
> 
> ALL TALK TO GO


I think His Lipo pack blew up


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> I think His Lipo pack blew up


I SURE HOPE HE'S OK .. SOMEBODY SHOULD GIVE HIM A CALL :jest:


----------



## iroczcec

had a fun day racing with you brp guys look foward to doing it again :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Micro... You have a phone message!! Check your cell phone!!


----------



## chicky03

vn1500 said:


> Whats up Chicky congrats on the champs dude awesome drivin :thumbsup:
> figured you'd like that one lol lol hope your x-mas was good and the New Year is even better


Thanks!! Hope you had a nice Holiday also!!

Paul


----------



## BudBartos

I thought this was interesting. Here is a map of those signed up for the big Snowbirds race in florida. THREE racers from Ohio ?????

http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/2008hobbytalkmap.htm

Maybe I should buy a 1/10th car and go there this year???? I'm after all the current ARCOR 1/10th 3.5 super fast brushless word champion  :lol: 
This race used to be full like in a day or so????


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> I thought this was interesting. Here is a map of those signed up for the big Snowbirds race in florida. THREE racers from Ohio ?????
> 
> http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/2008hobbytalkmap.htm
> 
> Maybe I should buy a 1/10th car and go there this year???? I'm after all the current ARCOR 1/10th 3.5 super fast brushless word champion  :lol:
> This race used to be full like in a day or so????


Times are tough right now for Ohioians. Why make the expense for 1/10 when BRP is half the cost. $2-5 hundred for a oval chassis? Are you kidding? Let alone fly to florida. My crystal ball I see lots & lots of BRP's. If I go to Florida I'm going to see the sites at the beach......


----------



## BudBartos

If I went I would run one qualifier and the main !!!! Spend rest of the time at Wally World


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Wally World is closed for the repairs, you might as well stay home Mr. Griswold.


----------



## BudBartos

But But But


----------



## K-5 CAPER

soooooooorrrrryyyyy


----------



## Hangtime

You gonna drive the Vista Cruzer?


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> Wally World is closed for the repairs, you might as well stay home Mr. Griswold.


That's allright Sea World is open. We went and spent the day with Shamu yesterday. I don't know how much more of this 80 degree weather I can take.  Happy New Year everybody. :woohoo: :wave:


----------



## DAVON

HAPPY NEW YEAR....EVERYONE


----------



## BudBartos

YES HAPPY NEW YEAR !!! Let's go racing


----------



## K-5 CAPER

K5>>>>>>>Just rolling home from a little New Years Eve celebration....HAPPY NEW YEAR fellow racers!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

wow 500 posts already.... I need to shut up!!!!!


----------



## BobS311

*Thanks to everyone*

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for the help on Sunday. It was fun to be back and look forward to seeing everyone on Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

It was nice meeting you BobS311, enjoyed many laughs with you, Mr Weaver and Davon very much fun!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bobs311>>>> we are racing this Saturday not Friday did you get a hold of Ross's calendar????


----------



## Micro_Racer

Lots of track records fell Sunday - Who will step up to the plate Saturday?


----------



## BobS311

*Where do I find the calendar?*

I didn't see the calendar, what time does it start on Saturday? :freak:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Races start at 5:00.


----------



## Hangtime

Hey Micro - 2000 posts! cool


----------



## BudBartos

Ya but i"m still in the lead :lol: with 4,185 !!!!!!! Do I get a ribbon????


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yes but my 2000 posts are insightful and useful - how about yours?!?!!? 

quality not quantity!


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> quality not quantity!


Thats not what she said!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Yes but my 2000 posts are insightful and useful - how about yours?!?!!?
> 
> quality not quantity!


I can't type !!!!!!!!!! OK remove 1,000 of them since I was talking about Tang


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> *BRP 2007/2008 Indoor Series*
> 
> Races will be at
> 
> Freddies Hobbies (330) 296-4354 & Classic Hobbies (330) 733-6400
> 
> Oct 14th Oval Freddies
> Oct. 28th Oval Freddies
> Nov 3rd High banked Oval Classic
> Nov 17th Road course Freddies
> Dec 8th Road course Freddies
> Dec 15th High banked Oval Classic
> Dec 30th Oval Freddies
> 
> 2008
> Jan 5th High banked Oval Classic
> Jan 13th Oval Freddies
> Jan 27th Oval Freddies
> Feb 9th High banked Oval Classic
> Feb 16th Road course Freddies
> Mar 1st Road course Freddies
> Mar 9th Oval Freddies
> 
> Series will be 14 races with 4 through outs
> 
> The awards presentation will be March 16th at Freddies This is a none points race
> 
> *Stock class>>* 1/18th BRP cars only SC18 / SC18 V2, SC18V2M 4 cell 2/3 A cells. We will be running stock car or truck bodies this season on the ovals. You can run sports bodies on road but not on the oval. the rear must not be cut higher that the lower portion of rear bumper, NO holes or vents allowed in rear. Rear spoiler may be added max 1 1/4 " tall from rear trunk deck. COT stocker can run only COT wing that comes with body. Ball bearings in fronts only, BRP wheels only. Motors will be the Associated #21210 super 370. There will be a max pinion size of 10 tooth and a min spur size of 45 tooth in this class (only BRP gears allowed). We will also enforce a $15.00 claiming rule for this class on motors. After a run anyone in the stock class may claim a motor from the stock class(first come first served must go thru Bud) after paying $15.00 to the racer that is running the motor. It will be pulled at that time and given to the person claiming it. If someone shows up with a 16D powered 6 cell car they can run it in stock. As We have seen this summer the 370 10/45 4 cell is faster than the 16D I don’t want to turn away anyone that has not run this summer.
> 
> *New class Super stock> *This class for the indoor season will be running COT bodies at all races oval and road cot wing only rear enclosed like in stock.. 4 Cell 2/3 A cells with ONLY the Associated #21210 super 370 motor allowed.This motor has a flat on the shaft so We will be able to tell!! Motor claim will be $15.00. Same rules as stock except for the body and unlimited gearing all makes of gears allowed  *BRP Pro Stock>>* all rules same as the stock class. Motors allowed 300/370 size and brushless allowed on 4 cell. Pro stock bodies can be stock car or outlaw wedge with 1 1/14" tall spoiler COT can run BRP super 1/18th wing. Sports bodies allowed on road course only.
> 
> Other 1/18th cars RS4, X ray, Scalpel can run but they will run in Pro Stock and not receive BRP points Entry Fee will be per tracks fees
> 
> So come on out and have some fun season !!!!
> 
> BRP inc. ph (440) 988-4398
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Here it is the Indoor schedule !!!!!!!!!!


There you go Bobs, All races are now at Freddies!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

BobS311 said:


> I didn't see the calendar, what time does it start on Saturday? :freak:


I TRIED BUT BRETT BEAT ME TO THE PUNCH....
BOB,HERE'S THE SCHEDULE...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2070442&postcount=26
ALL THE RACES ARE AT FREDDIES....SATURDAY RACES START AT 5:00 & SUNDAY RACES START AT NOON....YOU CAN COME EARLIER TO PRACTICE EITHER DAY :woohoo:...DAVE


----------



## BudBartos

So Who all will be there this Sat ?? 

Will the track be loose or tight ?? Or start out tight and get loose  
We will see this Sat racing starts at 5:00 come early and watch them climb rocks !!!!

I will have more of the new TSR 1500 cells in and racer car kits. So bring that Christmas money with You :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

Bud - will you bring me some wire Saturday. Also, I want some of the short 4-40 chassis screws & 5-40 nuts. thanks!


----------



## sg1

I'm out  Gonna be at a STEELERS party!!!! GO STEELERS!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

OK will do !!


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> I'm out  Gonna be at a STEELERS party!!!! GO STEELERS!!!!!


Steelers ????


----------



## Hangtime

Carl Edwards likes BRPs & the Browns!


----------



## BudBartos

SOOOO That makes Him a WINNER  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

He likes shiney cans too & THAT makes him a winner! lol


----------



## martian 710

I sure wish I was driving from Pittsburgh to Freddie's Sat. and not Fort Pierce to Pittsburgh. At least it looks like the weathers going to be decent and the holiday traffic should be gone. Everyone have fun this weekend. We'll see you all next weekend!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

BRETT, JUST DRIVE TO FREDDIES...FORGET PITTSBURGH...I HEAR THATS AN EASY THING TO DO. :wave: :jest: :lol: :wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

My wife is getting along allright so she is letting me come Saturday. See everybody then.


----------



## BobS311

Bud:
Here's this week's shopping list:
2 45 Diff Spur Gears
4 5-40 kingpin nuts
2 sets 1500 cell 
1 370 pod kit (rear mount)
2 Sets Wide Rear Green dots
10 small front axle spacer/washers
Thanks, let me know the [email protected]
Bob


----------



## DAVON

BobS311 said:


> Bud:
> Here's this week's shopping list:
> 2 45 Diff Spur Gears
> 4 5-40 kingpin nuts
> 2 sets 1500 cell
> 1 370 pod kit (rear mount)
> 2 Sets Wide Rear Green dots
> 10 small front axle spacer/washers
> Thanks, let me know the [email protected]
> Bob


LOOKS LIKE SOMEBODY IS GETTING READY TO RUMBLE!!!...


----------



## BobS311

*Order location*

SG-1
There was no answer at the number you gave this evening, could you give me a website to order the ESC from?
Bob


----------



## BobS311

If last week was any indication...more like "stumble"....


----------



## sg1

*Tekin order*

www.teamscreamracing.com


----------



## BudBartos

Ah yes You must stumble before You walk, walk before You run, run before You FLY !!!!!! Then You'll get taken out   

Got order.


----------



## sg1

Bob,
Try calling again, let him know you need it for Saturday. That's his cell phone number, if he doesn't answere leave a message.
Wayne


----------



## BudBartos

Any BRPER's not doing anything tonight ??? Come on out to the slot car track.

Tang will be running one of my cars   I hope without the glasses.

http://www.speedwayslots.com/

I would have run but it's time to let someone else win seeing that they have had a total of 6 races and I won all 6 :thumbsup: 
I tell them it's due to my racing BRP cars. And NO there were no little kids !!!

If not see You all on Sat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## sg1

"Buddy Bartos???" Did you pay him to put your name on his website??

Tang... Peggy says "good luck"


----------



## sg1

Bud! Pm!!


----------



## BudBartos

It's done !!!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## sg1

Bud... you're FAST!!!


----------



## TangTester

What No glasses!!!!! Yikes

Hey Bud did you make any of those t-bars yet?
Tang


----------



## BudBartos

I will go out and cut some right now because I'm fast !!!!


----------



## sg1

What kind of t-bars could Tang possibly need??


----------



## BudBartos

Anti roll over T bars :lol:


----------



## sg1

Do they have training wheels???


----------



## Bill Weaver

Hangtime said:


> Hey Bill, Post some pics of your cars. :thumbsup:.


I snuck these photos out of HMS north


----------



## iroczcec

no wonder your so fast with a stable of cars like that! hey do you happen to be a jeff gordon fan????????LOL!!!!


----------



## DAVON

MR. WEAVER...THATS PRETTY COOL :thumbsup: ..EVEN IF IT IS GORDON


----------



## BudBartos

Bill Weaver >>> That is neat :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

*TANG* takes it to them !!!!!!!!!!

At the slot car races tonight. It was amazing how He took the turns  
Good Job Pat :thumbsup: 
Finished 3rd from last  :woohoo: 

Now We will see if that racing will pay off at the RC track.


----------



## Hangtime

Cool pics Bill! I like the motor lift pic.
Anyone else?


----------



## sg1

If BUD ran slots he woulda won....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BUD>>> What's the deal with the T-bar talk on the previous page, thats not some secret discussion (also known as a k5 caper, by the way) is it???


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bill Weaver>> rumor has it that Mr Hendrick is sending a couple of goons to your house to confiscate your camera!!!!


----------



## TangTester

Thank Bud,
I had alot fun running slots again. I has been over 15 years since I ran them. By the way Bud is the best pit bit$% I ever had working on my car. I just could not get two turns right. Maybe next time. 

Thanks again.
Tang


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

Bud: Where Is The Slot Car Track At?????? What Kind Of Cars They Running??? What Kind Of Track. Maybe I Can Get Howard And Come And Race. Give You Some Compition Buddy.

I Just Got A Couple Cars And Dan Died In Mineral Ridge. What A Bummer.

I Have A Meeting With A Guy And Going To See If He Wants To Become A Slot Car Track Owner. He Wants To Put In A Rc Track And Maybe He Will Do Both.

Lator.


----------



## sg1

I think kahuna should have to prove himself before he races Bud... Maybe if you can beat Tang then you get a shot at bud on the slot track!!


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> Thank Bud,
> I had alot fun running slots again. I has been over 15 years since I ran them. By the way Bud is the best pit bit$% I ever had working on my car. I just could not get two turns right. Maybe next time.
> 
> Thanks again.
> Tang


TOO bad there is only 3 TURNS !!!!!!!!!!
K5>> The solid tplates have been on the reack since last summer.
bigkahuna>>> S amherst orange track and a MTD flat track. They are just running GT1 cars. ISRA runs on the flat track now and then.


----------



## vn1500

Bill Weaver said:


> I snuck these photos out of HMS north



Hi my name is bill and i'm a BRPaholic roflmao 

You be good Bill and i think you need a hobby , you should try model cars lol lol lol


----------



## DAVON

vn1500 said:


> Hi my name is bill and i'm a BRPaholic roflmao l


THATS FUNNY....THEY'LL NEVER FIND A CURE FOR IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

WITH ALL THE SLOT CAR TALK LATELY....I FOUND ONE THAT MAY INTREST THE SHORT BUS GUYS http://cgi.ebay.com/1-24-School-Bus...oryZ2617QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BudBartos

Now that is UGLY !!!!!!!


----------



## DAVON

MR.WEAVER, YOU GOT A PM :woohoo:


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

i think i have a gt1 not sure. looks like a manufactured frame from parma with a 16d motor??? i do not know been to long. but the old orange was my home track in girard.
do they use glue??? or those new fish tires???

i am working on the guy in y-town to see if he wants to buy the slot track from dans sister. alot of slot racers out there. blue king baby.


----------



## BudBartos

No glue. Stinky tires work best, black endbell motor.


----------



## BudBartos

TSR 1500 came in today !!! They look HOT.

SG1>> I have your pack.


----------



## Bill Weaver

Davon >pm


----------



## Bigron

*Excited*

Hey guys I will be joining you tomorrow to finally put my BRP on a track  Does anyone know if the track has loaners I will be bringing my son .Thanks


----------



## Hangtime

I think Bud has a loaner car, he'll jump in here to tell you.


----------



## OrangeRacer

I'll be out tomorrow


----------



## BobS311

Bud:
Please add one more thing to the list, A dropping Bulb,
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## DAVON

Bigron said:


> Hey guys I will be joining you tomorrow to finally put my BRP on a track  Does anyone know if the track has loaners I will be bringing my son .Thanks


BUD SHOULD HAVE HIS RENT-A-RIDE....BUT I'M NOT SURE
CAN'T WAIT TILL TOMORROW!!!


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> Davon >pm


THANKS BILL :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Everyone have fun tommorrow!! I'm bringing home a suitcase full of warm weather with me. You should be able to race on the big track Sunday!!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Bigron said:


> Hey guys I will be joining you tomorrow to finally put my BRP on a track  Does anyone know if the track has loaners I will be bringing my son .Thanks


If I don't race it it is $10.00 to rent.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will race only one class tonight - Pro-Stock....see you all later!


----------



## BudBartos

Another FUN night of racing !!!!! The track was slower than last Sunday I was even to the point of getting loose.

We had a good turnout with 19 seperate racers. Several new racers and even some watching.

Next race is on the 13th a Sunday race start time is 12:00 pit space may be tight so come early.


----------



## DAVON

GOOD NIGHT OF RACING...IT WAS NICE TO SEE NEW RACERS AND OLD ONES THAT I HAVEN'T SEEN IN AWHILE....SEE YA'LL SUNDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks Again To Freddie For Having Us At His Place!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Can anyone catch Hangtime?!?! He broke his own track record last night. The BRP rookie is FAST.

Can Bill get ride of his "weave"?
Will Bret have anything for Hangtime when he returns from Florida?
Will Bud, Tang, Micro run stock? 
Can the rent a ride maintain it's A main streak?


----------



## OrangeRacer

Rough night, all my barrel rolls definately proves bud's cars can take some abuse  Nice job Hangtime :thumbsup: 

As always, thanks Bud and Freddie for a fun night!!


----------



## Bigron

*Fun Night*

First time out with BRP, my son and I had a great time! Thanks for all the help and advice. Looks like I will be buying another BRP for myself. Thanks Freddie for a fun night and putting up with my chatter box son Gregory. :thumbsup: Hope to see everyone 1/13 .


----------



## Bigron

*micro tire truer*

What micro tire arbor do you recommend for coneing tires.Thanks


----------



## ghoulardi

Bigron said:


> What micro tire arbor do you recommend for coneing tires.Thanks


 Uhhhh, the arbor has nothing to do with the taper. The tire will still spin in a circle.


Indeed...


----------



## Bigron

Sorry for the bad wording ,Im asking for the name of a tire arbor to fit my tire truer so i can cut my foam tires.I know Exotek makes one are there any others.Thanks


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bigron - I have a Integy Auto Cut tire truer. For the BRP front tires I use the Intergy 1/12th adapter - the tires fit with out any modifications. For the rear tires, you will need to "make your own" adapter. I used the 1/8th nitro on-road adapter and had a good friend machain it down to fit the rear tires.
link to truer and adaptors:
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0095P?FVSEARCH=truer


----------



## Bigron

Thanks for your help I have the integy also :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Should we all run stock the 13th to give hangtime a run for the money....


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> Should we all run stock the 13th to give hangtime a run for the money....


You won't have to....I just bought a another V2M locally & have everything I need to run SS this week. :thumbsup: Anyone know Mitch D.??

Sorry Bud, I couldn't pass this one up......


----------



## BudBartos

We all Know Mitch.


----------



## Easy

Wonder what scale these things are?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCT6BZlL-dE


----------



## sg1

Hangtime... Take it easy on Tang your first time out there


----------



## TangTester

sg1 are you racing on sunday?


----------



## sg1

50/50 right now. May have to work


----------



## TangTester

work?


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> Hangtime... Take it easy on Tang your first time out there


I'll be the perfect gentlemen, untill someone pisses me off. :devil: LOL!

Yes, us government workers do work...in between screwing around!


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> Wonder what scale these things are?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCT6BZlL-dE


They are full scale tractors with giant Humans walking around  

That looks to be about one notch lower that the rock crawlers as far a excitment goes


----------



## BudBartos

SG1>> Please keep us up to date if Your going to be there Sunday !!!


----------



## sg1

Im an important person...lol... I'll know for sure on Friday.


----------



## BudBartos

MICRO.. Points update coming?


----------



## Easy

It just looked cool with the semis pulling trailers and all.
Don


----------



## Hangtime

I thought it was real until I saw the giant.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> MICRO.. Points update coming?


I emailed them to Freddie - but I believe he is having tech difficulties due to a new computer....something about he forgot his password  

The updated sheet was posted on the bulletin board at our last race, and a new updated one will be posted at our next race....


----------



## Micro_Racer

All this talk about stock and SS class - it brings up a good question:
Last year the Freddies Oval Championship only included the BRP Stock class. Will that be the case this year?


----------



## BudBartos

What do You want ?? Your the 2007 champion


----------



## Micro_Racer

it may be nice to have both the stock and SS class....give other folks a shot at the stock trophy.


----------



## BudBartos

OK will have to ask Freddie. When is that?


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

Kahuna's Brp With Brushless Is To Fast. 

Bud I Am Thinking Running 16 D Slot Car Motor And 11.0 Li-po. Maybe Scalpal All Aluminum Plus Better Tires And 2 Pounds Of Lead To Hold It Down. Air Dams That Fold Over Like Old Days At The Slot Car Track.

Brp Gives Me A Head Ache. Lol


----------



## ScottH

If the BRP gives you a headache, wait till you run that Scaplel against them. Then you WILL have a headache. Just ask the guys at the Nats.

Right guys?


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

I Think It Is Called. ( Sold To The Highest Bidder )


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

Gooooooooooooooooooo Bucks

I AM WORKING ON BEING ELDER STATSMAN. NEED ALOT OF POSTS :woohoo: :wave: 

UT OH. BUCKS SUCK


----------



## iroczcec

Hangtime You Got Pm!


----------



## Hangtime

Back at you


----------



## DAVON

BUD...U GOT A PM :woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

BIGKAHUNA said:


> Kahuna's Brp With Brushless Is To Fast.
> 
> Bud I Am Thinking Running 16 D Slot Car Motor And 11.0 Li-po. Maybe Scalpal All Aluminum Plus Better Tires And 2 Pounds Of Lead To Hold It Down. Air Dams That Fold Over Like Old Days At The Slot Car Track.
> 
> Brp Gives Me A Head Ache. Lol


BIGKAHUNA - you give me a headache - at least spell the car's name right - it's Scalpel 

Please sell your BRP so I don't have to read your ridicules posts.


----------



## sg1

Micro has this guy ever raced??


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have not seen him at one of the BRP races, but people at Freddies said he does come out once in a while.


----------



## sg1

I read so much about him... Maybe this weekend....


----------



## BudBartos

Yes this weekend !!!!!!!!

Davon >> Got it.
SG1>> Tires went out yesterday.

I ordered more TSR1500 packs hope they get here by Sat. so I have them Sunday. And also motors.

Nifteck OK for BRP at classic !!!

Hope to see a big turn out  I will be there about 10:00 with Don S and Tang try to save us a pit spot if possible.


----------



## sg1

Bud,
How many of the TSR1500's have you sold??


----------



## BudBartos

I would say at least 60 packs !!!!! If You talk ot John make sure He get's them out. Yours is in with the tires.


----------



## Hangtime

*Brp Ss*

Mitch delivered my brp this morning. Nice fella. Time to do my chassis magic. I could get more done if I wasn't supposed to be working.  

Does any one want a brand new Novak XRS/r esc? $35.
Also, a brand new JRz3550 servo without ears. $40.
He said he never ran it & they look like it. 
HT


----------



## Bigron

Bud you have a private message. :thumbsup:


----------



## iroczcec

Micro_Racer said:


> I have not seen him at one of the BRP races, but people at Freddies said he does come out once in a while.


hey he was there this sunday. he would still post on here even if he didnt have a brp car! that the way he is :freak:


----------



## iroczcec

hey bud i need a set of rear tires this sunday at freddies.


----------



## Ohio_Norm

Bud I sent you a PM


----------



## Ohio_Norm

He probably does! If he can have several 1/4 scale, 1/18 isn't squat! He has lots of equipment and Howard to make it work; I'm envious!
I Hope to race this weekend, see you there if I do..


----------



## BudBartos

iroczcec said:


> hey bud i need a set of rear tires this sunday at freddies.


Will have them there !!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

KIGKAHUNA >>> Are You going to be at the race this Sunday? I would like to set You up with the rent a racer all You have to do is drive. I need a 1/4 scale ride for the summer


----------



## sg1

I bet a no show... any takers??


----------



## BudBartos

Bob >>> Pod plates went today.


----------



## BudBartos

Ron >>> Car went today. All I sent was the conversion chassis did You need the rear pod for big motor now?


----------



## BudBartos

Is anyone going to Classics for the first oval race Sat? I may try to make it down for the road race on the 20th.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I updated the points I went back and used the old computer. There up See you all Sunday


----------



## ghoulardi

*Classic*

I hope to make it on the 20th also. :woohoo:


Indeed.


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Freddie !!!! You going to have pizza Sunday?


----------



## Hangtime

Thanks for posting Freddie.

Can someone explain how points are awarded? Like, How many points for, say third place? How many for TQ? I never really payed much attention to it. :freak: 
Thanks!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points:
TQ = 30
2nd = 29
3rd = 28
and -1 down the line
Mains:
A Main 1st = 70
A Main 2nd = 69
A Main 3rd = 68
and -1 down the line

you add the qualifying and main numbers together to get your race score.
Examples:
You TQ (30) and win A Main (70) = 100
You Qualify 3rd (28) and finish 2nd in A Main (69) = 97


----------



## iroczcec

thanks bud! and if anyone has some good extra batteries the want to sell cheap let me know i will be the one driving the purple car!


----------



## Hangtime

Thanks Micro, That clears up a few things for me. Kinda cool getting qualifier points. 
I thought it used to be 1-10 in amain were 100-90, but maybe i'm thinking of school grades where I was about a 75 LOL! :hat: 

HT


----------



## ghoulardi

*The NEW Classic*

Anyone else interested in coming to classic on the 20th ? 


Indeed...


----------



## Hangtime

iroczcec said:


> hey i was just checking the brp points dont i get any? last oval i qualified 2 and finished 2 that should be 98 points right? i seen the bottom guy on the list had 79 points? just curious.


Did you run a BRP points race? Or was it a regular Sunday?

Wait a minute, Under your name it shows a 98 for second to last race. 
That white is hard to read, but if you highlight it, it shows up.


----------



## Hangtime

ghoulardi said:


> Anyone else interested in coming to classic on the 20th ?
> 
> 
> Indeed...


I'd like to check it out, but I'll wait & see.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Not sure why the points text is white on the web site....it is very difficult to see.


----------



## martian 710

ghoulardi said:


> Anyone else interested in coming to classic on the 20th ?
> 
> 
> Indeed...


I am. It's a lot closer than Indy. :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

ghoulardi said:


> Anyone else interested in coming to classic on the 20th ?


I'LL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Wow!!! My Super Stock car must of went to the race without me Saturday. It got 94 points while I was driving back from Florida. :freak:  I hope everyone enjoyed the warm weather I brought back with me. :thumbsup: I hope I get a chance to get my cars ready for Sunday. Cecil, did you get a car for your step son? If not he can race Shyniah's on Sunday. She's not racing this weekend.


----------



## iroczcec

thanks brett but his indoor motocross racing is starting soon he has indoor practice on sunday now on a 65cc kawasaki northstar powersports in hermitage sponsers him.


----------



## martian 710

If anyone wants to bring a kid with them to race novice Shyniah's car will be available. LMK so I can have it ready. That's cool Cecil, we'll have to come and watch him race sometime. Shyniah's been riding motorcycle's since she was 4 and Logan started when he was 3. I think he'll probably start racing in a year or 2. I raced motocross and flat track back in the mid 80's.


----------



## BudBartos

We had several novice racers last Sat.
Yes thanks for the 2 nice warm days :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Should have a few new racers there this Sunday :thumbsup: 

I'm thinking of the 20th for a run at Classic to try out the road course !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

New for 2008 racing season I will have race winner stickers that You can proudly display on Your pit boxes. Those that won last week remind Me Sunday so I can give You Yours :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Bob >> The other parts went in mail today they said You should have Friday.


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Bigrob>> Don't know were I got Bob ????


----------



## Marty Mangione

Are the BRP`s racing the classic oval this sunday?? if so what time?? Marty


----------



## Donald Deutsch

The 13th is at Freddies at Noon.


----------



## BudBartos

Marty>> Classic runs oval on sat. We will be at Freddies this Sunday. Start racing at 12:00


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Anyone interested tonight on HBO pay per view (24.99) is the Chili Bowl Midget race from Tulsa Oklahoma. This is probably THE best race you will see all year. Tony Stewart, Kasey Kahne and JJ Yeley will be competing against 250 others for the 24 spots that make up the "A" main.Programming starts at 7:30 with racing at 8:00 PM


----------



## Micro_Racer

Tony wins in a 16 year old car. I just saved you $25....now you can buy more BRP stuff


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tony won at FT Wayne in December in a 16 year old car. Running a new chassis at Chili Bowl


----------



## OrangeRacer

Just spent my $25, should be a good night of racing  JJ had trouble earlier in the week and started back in the E-main today, not sure if he's still in it yet.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

No he fell out of the "D" Hope you enjoy Orange Racer your boy is in the "B" main,but will start A regardless being last years champion.


----------



## OrangeRacer

Thanks K-5. Bummer about JJ, was hoping he'd make it to the "A". Should be fun to watch Tony whether he races in or takes the provisional. Enjoy the race yourself!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

He should race in, he is starting up front in the B main


----------



## BudBartos

SEE You all I will be there about 10:00 :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Bud you have a PM. See everyone tomorrow!!! I hope I get some sleep tonight I'm just now finally getting a chance to prepare cars. Been to busy taking advantage of this weather and getting some work done to pay for these little toys. I think I got more work done this week than I ever have in January. :thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## OrangeRacer

Can't make it out tomorrow but planning on being out at the end of the month. Hope everyone has a good day racing :thumbsup: Hey, they finally got the 1st "C" main in.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yeah Orange Racer>>Sorry to see my dude Joey Saldana getting taken out of the C


----------



## OrangeRacer

Yahoo Tony! Let's see how he does in the "A". Sorry your dude is out. Curious to see how Danny Lasoski does, here we go.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

if tony gets any bigger he will not fit in a midget


----------



## OrangeRacer

So much for him working out in the off season. 8th, I'm guessing the track didn't loosen up like he thought it would.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Fun day of racing! It was nice to place in front of Tang!

I found out why my car slowed in the A Main - the diff nut lost it's "locking" rubber, and was barely on...a few more laps and it would have come off completely! No wonder when I pulled the trigger the car stood still!


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> Fun day of racing! It was nice to place in front of Tang!
> 
> I found out why my car slowed in the A Main - the diff nut lost it's "locking" rubber, and was barely on...a few more laps and it would have come off completely! No wonder when I pulled the trigger the car stood still!


You better be careful or he'll claim your motor!!! :devil: :wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

The race results are out on the web site boys here is a linkRace Results 

Just a quick reminder, we have been racing BRP's each week now on Sundays just like today. Anyone is welcome. More the merrier :woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

Another fun night of BRP racing thanks Freddie and Bud. Hangtime said he's going to start selling motors from "Hangtime's Motor Works" to who ever wants them so he doesn't have to change motors every week.  :wave:


----------



## iroczcec

fun day of racing thanks to everone that help me out today maybe i can give hangtime a run for his money nextime!


----------



## TangTester

martian 710 said:


> Another fun night of BRP racing thanks Freddie and Bud. Hangtime said he's going to start selling motors from "Hangtime's Motor Works" to who ever wants them so he doesn't have to change motors every week.  :wave:


its worth the extra bucks to watch him wrench on it.


----------



## iroczcec

hey what weight of shock oil am i suppose to be using again? i got to get some.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes record crown of 27 for the race today :thumbsup: Thanks for coming out it was fun to watch and fun racing !!!!!!

iroczcec>>> 100 weight for the rear, BRP silicone lube for the front.


----------



## Hangtime

TangTester said:


> its worth the extra bucks to watch him wrench on it.


No problem. That motor claim trick can come in handy at the most inopportune time. I've had four motors & 2 claims. Turns out I have the magic wrench. :thumbsup:


----------



## iroczcec

Hangtime said:


> No problem. That motor claim trick can come in handy at the most inopportune time. I've had four motors & 2 claims. Turns out I have the magic wrench. :thumbsup:


hey just look at this way atleast you dont have to worry about your motors wearing out :thumbsup: its all in the chasis setup and i am sure good batteries has something to do with it to! :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

Keep claiming them and He will keep having new motors and making $4.00 profit on each one :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

General said:


> We are going to have are first practice this fri. but i will only have the oval set up. You are more than welcome to com check it out and even run if you want to with all the other guys. Practice will be from 4:00 to 11:00, 10.00 bucks per person. Sat will be first races for oval course, doors open at 11:00, and races start at 5:00. Sun will be first race for road course,track opens at 11:00 ,races start at 1:00.
> Prices are,
> 15.00 first car
> 10.00 second car
> 5.00 third car
> 4th and more are free
> 
> must have three racers for track to open on practice days
> must have 3 racer for each and any class
> ride hight must be no less than 3/16 inch
> bodies must stay off the carpet
> please make sure all screws on bottom of car are tight
> we are going to fallow brl rules
> 
> scedule for track
> Sun. 11:00-end of races Road Course Races will start at 1:00
> Mon. CLOSED
> Tues. 4:00-9:00 beginners and juniors Road course
> Wed. 4:00-9:00 Road Course practice
> Thurs. 4:00-9:00 Oval Course practice
> Fri. 4:00-11:00 Run what you bring Oval
> Sat. 11:00-end of races Oval Course Races will start at 5:00
> 
> Hope to see you all there, we put alot of time and effort into building the track and pit areas for everyone to enjoy.
> 
> Steve


For anyone interested in going to Classics for some road this Sunday - above is the schedule. 

Who is in?


----------



## sg1

I think I may be up for some roadcoarse action  ZOOOOM is in also!! Micro.. that can of WHOOOP ASS you got is working well!!! 
Bud.. Did you get my phone message??


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Keep claiming them and He will keep having new motors and making $4.00 profit on each one :thumbsup:


I think the claiming price should go up to $20. 

How about a battery claiming rule??


----------



## Micro_Racer

Battery claiming!!! - Oh boy - that could get ugly..... I need some advantage for my crappy driving!


----------



## vn1500

Had a blast with you guys sunday it's good to spice things up by driving a totally different car than usual thanks B. weaver. Great to see all the usual suspects again except for you Ross j/k lol . Thanks Freddie for putting on a great program and just having such a great facility , if any rc racers get the chance to race at Freddies Hobbies in Ravenna you won't be dissappointed.


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> For anyone interested in going to Classics for some road this Sunday - above is the schedule.
> 
> Who is in?


I'M IN :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

I'm in for Classic. What BRP classes are we going to run? I'll probably take my TC and 1/12th scale with me if I get a chance to get them ready this week. It's going to be a fun week. The wife's in CA until late Friday night. I can't wait to get back on the roadcourse. :woohoo: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in for classic ! :woohoo:

Indeed...


----------



## sg1

How do you kids feel about fixed gearing for classic?? Less stuff to worry about!


----------



## ghoulardi

Fixed !:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I'm pretty sure I will be there Sunday.

SG1>>> I think fixed gear just for You is the way to go.:devil: I would go for the 10/45 like we run in stock for Sunday.


So how does 10/45 sound to all ????


----------



## Micro_Racer

I use the Scalpel gears so I can't do 10/45. I can gear at the same ratio...and no I am not going to switch, I don't have any of the old pinion or spur gears.


----------



## martian 710

10/45 works for me!


----------



## BudBartos

How about We see if We can run both stock and Super stock ?


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> I use the Scalpel gears so I can't do 10/45. I can gear at the same ratio...and no I am not going to switch, I don't have any of the old pinion or spur gears.


Right You have more stuff than Me


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I am in for Sunday as long as someone can be sure they will be open. 10/45 sounds good too.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

If anybody needs any Niftec stuff let me know by Thursday so I can pick it up for Sunday.


----------



## ZOOOOM

Micro,
I have some old gears if you want to use them

I will have them with me on Sunday


----------



## sg1

What about me?


----------



## Hangtime

mornin' fellas


----------



## Hangtime

Donald Deutsch said:


> If anybody needs any Niftec stuff let me know by Thursday so I can pick it up for Sunday.


I'm good & I don't need any. thanks!


----------



## Hangtime

martian 710 said:


> 10/45 works for me!


 ditto!

Stock only for me, unless someone can lend a battery.


----------



## sg1

I have have a few 600mah packs you can run.


----------



## martian 710

Hangtime said:


> ditto!
> 
> Stock only for me, unless someone can lend a battery.


Rick, I've got several extra batts.


----------



## Micro_Racer

It's a non points race - run what we have been. How can you pick a gear with out seeing the track? 10/45 may suck! We all know what is going to happen. sg1 will run 10/45 and then change - to be faster  
The scalpel gears are easy to change w/o removing the motor from the pod. Bud has then on the rack for $15.
Why are we making this an issue?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?
HangTime - I have several TS 1400's that you are welcome to use...


----------



## Hangtime

Thanks gentlemen for the offers. You shall have good karma.

no thanks sg1. :freak:


----------



## sg1

I was the wonderful person to bring up the gearing... why? Let me tell you... I thought just a few people may show, so to make things fun we just run a fixed gearing. But, if we get a good turnout then we can run prostock and stock. 
Micro... run what you want... TANG will beat you!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I am sure Tang will beat me...that is why he is the 11 time BRP chump - whoops that's champ 

But I think he was going to take that week off....

sg1 - does the gearing really matter? your car will have some special one off part built just for the road course....I am sure you will run camber, shim up everything, use special sauce, have the top of the line "factory team special" Tekin ESC, and the superior driving skills.....let me know how that is fun for the rest of us  

if everyone wants to run 10/45 so be it. I will dig out an old gear and put it on.


----------



## BudBartos

Now that was not nice !!!!

Sunday We will run both stock and super stock. They need 3 for a class.


----------



## sg1

So who is in...
SG1
BUD
ZOOOOM
MICRO
HANGTIME
MARTIAN
DEUTSCH
.......?????


----------



## BudBartos

Freddies is going to have His indoor winter blast or whatever He calls it somtime in Feb. We will run both stock and super stock at that event. It will be the same as any BRP points race. Claiming rule and all :tongue:


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Freddies is going to have His indoor winter blast or whatever He calls it somtime in Feb. We will run both stock and super stock at that event. It will be the same as any BRP points race. Claiming rule and all :tongue:


That's cool! I think the stock class will have some great racing! A lot of people have really stepped up their stock program! I will only run SS..


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> I am sure Tang will beat me...that is why he is the 11 time BRP chump - whoops that's champ  /QUOTE]
> 
> Little Known Fact: Early '90s down in Waco, ARA on road racing, PB used to get his hat handed to him on a regular basis by yours truly. He's been over compensating ever since.


----------



## iroczcec

wow i know how he feels but i think i am finally catching up to the program :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Yes but Tang has his own thread with over 19,000 views


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Yes but Tang has his own thread with over 19,000 views


That and a dollar will get you a cup of coffee at McDonalds


----------



## TangTester

Hangtime/ said:


> Little Known Fact: Early '90s down in Waco, ARA on road racing, PB used to get his hat handed to him on a regular basis by yours truly. He's been over compensating ever since.


I have a reason for that. It was in my Parma days!!!! After leaving Parma I was allways in the top 5 in 1/10 pan cars and top 3 in their stadium off road.


----------



## Hangtime

Isn't Chicky with Parma. Doesn't seem to hurt him at all. lol!

Question. How many BRP drivers are sponsored & by what companys??? Is this something we can talk about?


----------



## sg1

We can talk about anything


----------



## BudBartos

I'm sponsored by BRP and thats it for 1/18th  I think the only real sponsord driver is SG1 but He still pays for His BRP stuff. I sponsor No drivers but Myself.

Sponsorship is why RC is dead like it is right now, other forms not BRP  
TC, 1/12th, 1/10th ect.

Running for Parma now is alot different than back then. But then back then I won all the time


----------



## Micro_Racer

I am not good enough to be sponsored! :lol: 
I have payed for everything I use... 
Well Bud did give me a set screw in 2004..... maybe I am sponcered by BRP :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

The Parma of old and the Parma of today are alot different towards its employee racers. You can ask Bud or Wayne how much fun it was.


----------



## sg1

I thought we had fun at parma??? lol...

Bud tells the trueth... he rakes me for every nickle I have!
I also have support from:
Tekin, Team Scream, CRC, PSE, Niftech, Finishline, Slapmaster, Corally, and Strongsville hobby...


----------



## Hangtime

Yes, I wondered if it was still a issue with racers. Knowledge is big, but I guess you still need parts & tools. 

How many BRPers are using dynos to check motors? Anyone see them in the pits?
I know the 1/10 guys have them.


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >> I forgot to bill You for that set screw  Now let's see .05 plus intrest that comes out to $100,000,000.00 :woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

Hangtime said:


> Yes, I wondered if it was still a issue with racers. Knowledge is big, but I guess you still need parts & tools.
> 
> How many BRPers are using dynos to check motors? Anyone see them in the pits?
> I know the 1/10 guys have them.


I know Micro has one. I bought a used Integy Indy dyno right before Christmas and just got a micro adapter for it. I haven't tried it yet. I still have to get some longer motor clamping screws for it. I have no idea how to use it or if it works yet. I hope Integy has directions on their website for it. I don't know if anyone makes a true dyno that will work for the micro motors or not. Only ones I've seen are really just checkers (unloaded rpm and amp draw) not true dyno's.


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> I thought we had fun at parma??? lol...
> 
> Bud tells the trueth... he rakes me for every nickle I have!
> I also have support from:
> Tekin, Team Scream, CRC, PSE, Niftech, Finishline, Slapmaster, Corally, and Strongsville hobby...


With all those sponsors Bud should be charging you double for everything!!!! :devil:  :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Micro >> I forgot to bill You for that set screw  Now let's see .05 plus intrest that comes out to $100,000,000.00 :woohoo:


OUCH - that's one expensive set screw! - Bud the check is in the mail :lol: 

I have the Trinity Monster Horsepower Machine

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJGW4&P=7

It's not really a dyno, as you can't put a load on the motor. But it will tell you what motor is spinning faster.....


----------



## ghoulardi

*Sunday !!*

I'm in !!!


----------



## Hangtime

I had a Integy & sold, fancy smancy 16x8x6v2 or something. charger with motor checker. Its interesting info. I like the brush condition info. Very telling. Way to loud with two fans though. That trinity looks nice. Stormer has it for 125.

I'm checking out the APS charger 3-in-1


----------



## BudBartos

No dyno here !!!!! Just My tuned ear :freak:


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> With all those sponsors Bud should be charging you double for everything!!!! :devil:  :wave:


SG1 >> Makes more $$$ from his toy car racing than I do with BRP


----------



## DAVON

sg1 said:


> So who is in...
> SG1
> BUD
> ZOOOOM
> MICRO
> HANGTIME
> MARTIAN
> DEUTSCH
> .......?????


ADD ME TO THE LIST... :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

DAVON said:


> ADD ME TO THE LIST... :thumbsup:


I don't know, but I think its starting to resemble the FBI's most wanted list.


----------



## ghoulardi

A regular rogue's gallery indeed...


----------



## BudBartos

Don s is going Going to see if Gary C wants to go also.


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

hey bud i need a sponsor. need faster motors. better tires, truer any way. nice new bodies. modified body with wings. i think i seen you run one like that?

there could be a chance to race with the big boys this summer with team kahuna. be a kahuna team member. there are all kinda perks with team kahuna. ( cnc ) mill. hmmm what could that do???? big kahuna likes money. :woohoo: 

you need aluminum hubs like slot car tires. heck, just run slot car tires on brp. those plastic buggers stink. time to move on up.

lator. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

bud you going slot car racing???? what kind of cars do they run??? i have a couple i got from dan. i want to race slot cars again.


----------



## iroczcec

hey he also needs some driving lesson or a hired gun!!!


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

howard put you in place. second place or was it third place??? lol he he he


----------



## iroczcec

how did you do guess you didnt see me beat howard in the brp race even with a 10 second lap!


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

thats ok cecil get some new fast motors. bud told me 15.00 and that fast motor is mine. lol


----------



## martian 710

Hangtime, you have a PM.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Looks like the points are updated on Freddies web site....not sure why the text is white, so you will need to highlight the page to see everything.

http://www.freddiesasphaltoval.com/BRP Points.htm


----------



## Micro_Racer

You can try the attached points -- test to see if this works - let me know if you can view... you will need excel to view...


----------



## Hangtime

martian 710 said:


> Hangtime, you have a PM.


Got it past my bedtime. Thanks

Mornin' Fellas

Does anyone know where Don Pflueger has been??


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> I thought we had fun at parma??? lol...
> 
> Bud tells the trueth... he rakes me for every nickle I have!
> I also have support from:
> Tekin, Team Scream, CRC, PSE, Niftech, Finishline, Slapmaster, Corally, and Strongsville hobby...


Thats very impressive sg1!

Do you remember the banked oval at Brookfield? Have you heard what those owners are doing these days. I remember they were brothers.


----------



## sg1

Oh yes! I ran the dirt one and asphalt one a few times  I haven't heard a thing about the guys from there.


----------



## sg1

BIGKAHUNA said:


> thats ok cecil get some new fast motors. bud told me 15.00 and that fast motor is mine. lol


 You have to run to claim it!!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >>> I can view the points OK !!! Thanks


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> You have to run to claim it!!


SG1>> He raced this past Sunday. Looked pretty good also  
The fast guy last Sunday was Cecil WOW !!!!!! Look out Hangtime


----------



## Hangtime

Yep. I knew Cecil would be coming sooner or later. He's a fierce competitor and a fun guy to race, but he needs better paint. Can't see him on the track.


----------



## iroczcec

BIGKAHUNA said:


> thats ok cecil get some new fast motors. bud told me 15.00 and that fast motor is mine. lol


ok butch i will tell you what you claim my motor and i will buy a new one off buds rack and i bet you 50bucks i beat you in that race or if your not in my heat i bet you i run more laps in a faster time than you sound like a plan?


----------



## iroczcec

Hangtime said:


> Yep. I knew Cecil would be coming sooner or later. He's a fierce competitor and a fun guy to race, but he needs better paint. Can't see him on the track.


thanks rick it took me awhile to get this little car handling right but with everones help last sunday i think i have a better understanding of it. its a pleasure racing with you guys i am going to try to make it to more brp races :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

Cecil Do You Have 50.00???? If So Maybe Freddie Should Charge More.


----------



## iroczcec

oh that a great comeback


----------



## Hangtime

*matched battery labels?*

Mornin' racers. 

Why don't battery matchers label the cells before they shrink wrap them? Are you adding another shrink wrap to protect the label?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes I use the clear shrink as to not mess up the labels.


----------



## BudBartos

Does anyone know when the doors open at Classic on Sunday?? Micro??


----------



## Hangtime

track opens at 11:00, races start at 1:00


----------



## BudBartos

Sweet I can sleep in some !!!! Did they have anyone there last Sunday?? We stopped by at 5:30 and it was closed???? I heard there were only like 11 at the oval race  Not good.


----------



## Hangtime

*On Road*

Oh my! It looks fast!

Here is a shot from the Classics thread. Click on pic for large size.


----------



## BudBartos

Wow We will be FLYING on that one


----------



## Hangtime

I hope I don't need marshalled with our, ahem, geriatric crowd. lol


----------



## ghoulardi

Hangtime said:


> I hope I don't need marshalled with our, ahem, geriatric crowd. lol


 Droll, very droll...

Indeed...


----------



## Donald Deutsch

What do you mean geriatric, I resemble that maybe.


----------



## Easy

Tell him Don!!
The over 60 crowd resembles that for sure........
Slow Don


----------



## Easy

Hangtime
Hopefully I will be back racing soon. 
Circumstances have prevented my racing for about the last month or so. Now that the holidays are over, time constraints should be removed... 
Hope to see you guys soon.
Don Pflueger


----------



## martian 710

I don't think we have to worry about the BRP's jumping those pipe's!!! I know there was talk about moving the remaining 2 roadcourse point races to Classic. I think they should stay at Freddie's as scheduled. Freddie's was nice enough to give us a place to run and let us reschedule the original Classic oval races to his track. THANKS FREDDIE!!! I would rather see my entry fees go to him unless he wants a break from running races on those dates.


----------



## ghoulardi

Hangtime said:


> I hope I don't need marshalled with our, ahem, geriatric crowd. lol


 It ain't the years, its the mileage !


----------



## BudBartos

Will have to see on moving any of the road races ??? As of now they are staying at Freddies :thumbsup: 

I think if your over 50 You should not have to marshal :woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

I think if your over 50 You should not have to marshal :woohoo:[/QUOTE]
No, over 45!!! :thumbsup: I'll probably have Logan with me on Sunday. He can help all you old fart's  marshall. :devil:  :wave:


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Will have to see on moving any of the road races ??? As of now they are staying at Freddies :thumbsup:
> 
> I think if your over 50 You should not have to marshal :woohoo:


Sounds good to me, I'm there already. I know its hard to believe, looking so young & handsome & all!  

Hey Easy just missed you out there. Come on back!


----------



## Hangtime

ghoulardi said:


> It ain't the years, its the mileage !


in that case i'm about 60yrs. lol


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I think the break from marshalling would be closer to 68. Those there and above should be exempt. Proof of age must be real. I know we all would like to race and not marshall, but that is how it works. The only problem is at my age I am slow on my feet and slow at marshalling so don't crash in my corner.


----------



## Bill Weaver

martian 710 said:


> I know there was talk about moving the remaining 2 roadcourse point races to Classic. I think they should stay at Freddie's as scheduled. Freddie's was nice enough to give us a place to run and let us reschedule the original Classic oval races to his track. THANKS FREDDIE!!! I would rather see my entry fees go to him unless he wants a break from running races on those dates.


DITTO


----------



## ghoulardi

I think if your over 50 You should not have to marshal :woohoo:
[/QUOTE] 

HEAR, HEAR !!!


----------



## vn1500

ROFLMAO


----------



## Easy

Make it over 60. Like Fast Don said, with age comes slow and painful movement, so don't crash in my corner either!!
Slow Don


----------



## martian 710

Are we going to have to place walkers at all the marshaling positions???


----------



## BudBartos

WOW there will be nowhere to crash !!!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

701 you don't have worry mine [ walker ] is in my living room. You want to borrow it?


----------



## BudBartos

GO Wazzer !!!!! Give it to them at the Indy race :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Is TANG going to Classic for some road racing? He's been too quiet....


----------



## BudBartos

No He said He was taking the weekend off from racing. Has to set up His figure 8 Car  

SG1 call Me.


----------



## sg1

I think he's chicken...


----------



## BudBartos

Maybe He's saving the motor He claimed from Hangtime


----------



## sg1

It won't help...


----------



## Hangtime

Do you have a BRP spring or summer series? When do the schedule come out?


----------



## BudBartos

We do have a summer series !!!! It will be at Freddies and racing will be on Friday nights starting at 7:00. I don't have the schedule ready yet.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Last year it was nice, Bud cooked sausage's, with Onions and peppers. We had a great turn out every Event date, THis Summer I think we should schedual a race or two on the big track if the weather permits. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie where do I find Your schedule for the summer races You have?


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Freddie where do I find Your schedule for the summer races You have?


He has them posted on the Asphalt Oval part of his website.


----------



## BudBartos

OK thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Got to back out of this Sunday. But I will make the next point race. See you all then.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> Freddie where do I find Your schedule for the summer races You have?


 Click this link Races listed here  The only one that isn't listed is the NCS race June 6th and 7th


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Freddie !!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

ARE WE STILL ON FOR THIS SUNDAY AT CLASSIC??


----------



## BudBartos

YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hangtime

Morning racers! Bud, Will you bring a rollover mast tomorrow & some extra motors. Thanks! :roll:


----------



## BudBartos

Will do


----------



## iroczcec

Hangtime said:


> Morning racers! Bud, Will you bring a rollover mast tomorrow & some extra motors. Thanks! :roll:


why are you worried someone is going to claim your motor again? if people keep claiming your motors you might not have to pay for racing next year with all that money you will be making :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hangtime

iroczcec said:


> why are you worried someone is going to claim your motor again? if people keep claiming your motors you might not have to pay for racing next year with all that money you will be making :thumbsup:


I may as well be ready with some extras. Four dollars is hardly a windfall.


----------



## BudBartos

Maybe We should do like the one slot car group. Set a RPM max on the motors if Yous is over that it can't be run  

Hangtime>>> Your was WAAAAAAAAYYYYY over :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Maybe We should do like the one slot car group. Set a RPM max on the motors if Yous is over that it can't be run
> 
> Hangtime>>> Your was WAAAAAAAAYYYYY over :thumbsup:


I bet "someone"else will be running it next week though!!!


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Maybe We should do like the one slot car group. Set a RPM max on the motors if Yous is over that it can't be run
> 
> Hangtime>>> Your was WAAAAAAAAYYYYY over :thumbsup:


What can I say, I got the magic wrench.

Personally, I think to be fair to everyone we should do like the spec class at Freddies & start with new motors, hand them out race day & collect them after. But I don't see that happening.


----------



## iroczcec

you know what i bet you its more the electronics,batteries and driving skill than it is the motors. i dont know anything about rc motors thats why i race brushless but is there really somethings you can do to make these little motors faster? dont mind me i am just a rookie. what kinda brushless system and batts do you run in brp cars?


----------



## martian 710

iroczcec said:


> what kinda brushless system and batts do you run in brp cars?


Mamba or tekin 6800 for oval.


----------



## BudBartos

Hope I got everyones parts !!!??? See Ya all :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

iroczcec said:


> you know what i bet you its more the electronics,batteries and driving skill than it is the motors. i dont know anything about rc motors thats why i race brushless but is there really somethings you can do to make these little motors faster? dont mind me i am just a rookie. what kinda brushless system and batts do you run in brp cars?


Batts same as in stock BRP and super stock BRP TSR1500


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> I bet "someone"else will be running it next week though!!!


Tang >>> If He's fast claim it


----------



## martian 710

Sorry guys, I'm not going to be able to make it tomorrow. I've got too shorten up the "honey dew" list so I can come out and play next week. and the kids want to go iceskating also. The entire RPR team should be there next week. Shyniah's going to race the rest of the series races.


----------



## BobS311

What is the address of "Classic". I need to Mapquest it.


----------



## DAVON

BobS311 said:


> What is the address of "Classic". I need to Mapquest it.


BOB,ITS 1994 E. WATERLOO ROAD
AKRON OHIO,44312
SEE YOU THERE :woohoo:


----------



## BobS311

Thanks, see you tomorrow. Ryan may not make it, he's grounded.....tough being 11


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thought 1 of the reasons we went to 370 motors was to have people NOT MESSING AROUND WITH THEM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Perhaps motors should be claimable from start of practice to 5 minutes after mains,since it takes longer to install.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thats any motor stock or super stock since they are all supossed to be the same,and no crying whenever it is BOUGHT from you


----------



## Micro_Racer

Sorry guys to due a work issue I will be on a plane today and unable to make the road race  - see you all next week.

Motors - I agree with K-5 - I will be the first to admit with the 16d, we could do a lot to improve performance (true the comm, change the brush springs, cut and change the brushes, zap the magnets, and more) BUT with the 370 - nothing you can do to the motor. Look at the fast guys - it's their line and chassis......We have had a few claims, but the same people are FAST!


----------



## iroczcec

maybe bud should up the claiming fee to 20 bucks but i agree with micro its chasis setup and drive line! same deal with my 21.5 cot we all have the same motors,batt and body but my car rotates thru the turns better and i am 2 laps faster than the other guys.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Road race was Kool!!!!!!!!!!!! Great place and nicely run race.Thanks again Steve. Great job TsB!!!


----------



## nitrojeff

Super freakin' fun!! Thanks! Had a great time. See y'all soon.


----------



## DAVON

GREAT RACING TODAY...ALOT OF FUN...THANKS TO STEVE FOR HAVING US AND CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

BILL WEAVER...U GOT A PM :woohoo:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Davon >> yes 50 will do im in.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

How many BRP racers showed up? Any results to show for their efforts?


----------



## ML23

Had a great time today. thanks for the rent a racer bud. and thanks to steve for having us.


----------



## BudBartos

We had 18 racers !!!!! SG1 won super stock and Tom Barret won stock with Mike in second. Marty M won the B stock.
Thanks for the fun day Steve!!!

Track layout was nice flowing and fast !!! But the big pipes will eat You :thumbsup: They slurp You right in.


NEXT race is on the 20th it's a points race. Thats a Sunday Freddies Hobbies race racing starts at 12:00 !!!!
Hope to see You all there :wave: 
Oh Yes there were no other on road cars 1/12th or 1/10th all that were there were the BRP boy's


----------



## Ohio_Norm

Hey Bud, I raced my BRP car for the first time today, at freddie's, it was Great!
It was just Cecil, Elmer and Me, I had more fun with it than my 1/10th 4 cell stock.
Thanks; Norm


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> Davon >> yes 50 will do im in.


OK...I DID IT :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

Had fun running on road today. Thanks for getting me out of house. I never got a cheeseburger but they smelled good.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Sorry I missed it, but after seeing how much SNOW I had here I would have to have thought twice about driving to Akron. Instead took my wife out to lunch, Best to keep them happy so you can race later, like next Sunday.


----------



## Easy

Don
We had 18" here in LeRoy, with some of my customers in Thompson with over 2 feet!!!!!
Slow Don


----------



## ZOOOOM

Hey Bud
Send me my bodies


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

keep that snow up north


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> Sorry I missed it, but after seeing how much SNOW I had here I would have to have thought twice about driving to Akron. Instead took my wife out to lunch, Best to keep them happy so you can race later, like next Sunday.


It was sunny there :lol:


----------



## TangTester

So how was the track surface.....any bumps? You think there is enough pit area for 30+ drivers? Did they fix the bathroom lock or is the same piece of tp in there?


----------



## wazzer

BudBartos said:


> GO Wazzer !!!!! Give it to them at the Indy race :thumbsup:


Bud, only two of us signed up for the mod pan car, so they had to scrap that class. Did run my 18T in on road mod truck, but ended up 8th in the main.


----------



## vn1500

:thumbsup: Steve thanks for havin us out to your track had a blast will definitely be back . A really big thanks to Bill the set-up man Weaver for giving me a car that couldn't be beat ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## General

A big thanks to all you guy's who showed up yesterday,had a great time with everybody there. That lock will be changed shortly,just had so much stuff going on could'nt get to it all,but it will be done for the next time you all would like to come.


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> So how was the track surface.....any bumps? You think there is enough pit area for 30+ drivers? Did they fix the bathroom lock or is the same piece of tp in there?


The TP is gone  Track is pretty smooth no real troubles for the little BRP cars. Lane marking pipes suck You in however.


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Wazzer !!!!! Would they not let You run with the 4WD cars??


----------



## TangTester

whats worse road rail or the pipes?


----------



## DAVON

TangTester said:


> whats worse road rail or the pipes?


 DEFINITELY ROAD RAILS


----------



## martian 710

CRC's new click track barrier system looks like the ticket for onroad lane dividers. It's a little pricey(but probably cheaper than road rails) but should be very car and body friendly. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

I sure enjoyed the road racing ... I hope TANG can make the next trip there 

BUD... I need a COT body!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

[ Lane marking pipes suck You in however.[/QUOTE]

Hmmmmm... I didn't notice SG 1 or Tom having any problems with the pipes. ???????????????????? :freak:


Indeed...


----------



## ghoulardi

martian 710 said:


> CRC's new click track barrier system looks like the ticket for onroad lane dividers. It's a little pricey(but probably cheaper than road rails) but should be very car and body friendly. :thumbsup:


 Well lets see. Rent, utilities, carpet, wallboard and so on and so forth. He's got 3" pipe. What he doesn't have is a large base of paying racers . YET. I'm just suggesting we cut the guy some slack here. 
Besides, first free beer, then boards !!!


Indeed...


----------



## Hangtime

TangTester said:


> whats worse road rail or the pipes?


Well, on the positive side you get lots of exercise marshalling. If you tap the wall your done. On the straight the car will disappear behind the pipe if your close to it. Road rails will launch you & 95% of the time you will continue on.

I think a flat 2x4 works great for the cost, but nobody asked us.


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Well lets see. Rent, utilities, carpet, wallboard and so on and so forth. He's got 3" pipe. What he doesn't have is a large base of paying racers . YET. I'm just suggesting we cut the guy some slack here.
> Besides, first free beer, then boards !!!
> 
> 
> Indeed...


INDEED!!!!!!! I did not say they suck I said they suck You in


----------



## martian 710

I wasn't complaining or telling anyone to buy the crc system. I was just saying it looks like it could be the best system out there. I think it's 2" square pvc. I know Freddie's and Steel City Hobbies spent a pile of money on Road Rails. When Steel City used them you could junk a set of expensive sedan tires in one run. The rails would cut the foam off of the rims like a filet knife. Thank goodness with the lighter BRP's it doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> INDEED!!!!!!! I did not say they suck I said they suck You in


 My secret was not to drive my car that close to them


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> My secret was not to drive my car that close to them


OK Mr. Smarty Champion, I'll make a mental note of that point...:lol: If we could all have your talent it might be that simple. It was cool running with you guys on the road course. I had a couple of decent laps the whole day. This rust bucket needs the practice.

Back to work....Woke up to a cold house this morning. da** furnace.


----------



## Easy

Hangtime
Hope you got your furnace working. If you live in N.E.Ohio like I do, you are getting the snow again today. I will be out again sometime today for another 4-6 hours plowing. 
Hope to get back to racing soon, I really enjoy it and miss it a bunch.
Don


----------



## Marty Mangione

I think the track was great!! I spent a lot of time eating burgers and fries myself. But no better way than to STAY OFF THE BOARDS!!. Thanks Again Steve and WAY TO GO Tom Barrett of Team short Bus. TQ and A main winner!!!


----------



## martian 710

Happy Birthday to me!!! :woohoo: I took the kids snowboarding for their 1st time(dad was skiing) today. It was my first time skiing in about 15 years. I bought my skis when I was 16. Now they're 30 and my knees feel like they just turned 66 today. :drunk: Shyniah didn't do so well she tried to come down the big hill twice and ended up walking down 1/2 the way both times then spent her afternoon at the beginner's area.  By about 1:00pm I could hardly keep up to Logan. People couldn't believe it was the first time he'd ever been on the slopes. Well time to go soak the legs. See everyone Sunday!!! :thumbsupS: I think I could race BRP's for a whole for what It cost me to go skiing today. Man that sport really gets expensive when you have kids. :freak:


----------



## DAVON

:hat: HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRETT :hat: ....HOPE YOU RECOVER BY SUNDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

*B'day*

Yes indeed... happy birthday ! You look like a million but you're only 41 !:jest:


----------



## iroczcec

Happy B-day To You!!!!!!!! C-ya Sunday


----------



## Hangtime

:woohoo: happy birthday!:woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

Thanks Guys!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

i got 15.00 for the fastest motor sunday. better have another.


----------



## Hangtime

BIGKAHUNA said:


> i got 15.00 for the fastest motor sunday. better have another.


Waste of time. Learn how to make your motor fast.


----------



## martian 710

Hangtime said:


> Waste of time. Learn how to make your motor fast.


Take it out to a nice dinner the night before a race. OOps!!!! Hangtimes secret is out of the bag. :freak: :wave:


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

saving time. you make it fast. i buy it. put it in. go fast. i see all good here. i know your going to say don't take my fast motor!!!!!!! lol i probly will not do it. most is driving. do no crash drive a good line. i do like these little cars. just racem. no working on them.
i wonder how these guys are dewinding them???


----------



## Hangtime

martian 710 said:


> Take it out to a nice dinner the night before a race. OOps!!!! Hangtimes secret is out of the bag. :freak: :wave:


Yep, Wine & dine & MAYBE it'll put out!


----------



## iroczcec

i will try to hang with you this sunday hangtime!


----------



## Hangtime

iroczcec said:


> i will try to hang with you this sunday hangtime!


Short Bus Tom was the hot wheel last Sunday. That stock heat is changing a lot. Did Howard run? He is due to place.


----------



## vn1500

I'm actually saving that motor from last sunday , it's gonna be the main only motor lol


----------



## iroczcec

no he was sick! just me ,elmer and norm we had alot of fun i turn 62 in the main.


----------



## vn1500

Bud you have pm and pay-pal


----------



## TangTester

iroczcec said:


> no he was sick! just me ,elmer and norm we had alot of fun i turn 62 in the main.


So you got pass the first lap without problems :thumbsup:


----------



## iroczcec

yeh tang but it still pulls a little to the left when i pull the trigger i might have to loosen the diff a little more! but its getting better.


----------



## vn1500

Hey guys who's the Niftech hook up , will they be racing sunday , and can i purchase a bottle from them or anyone else that has an extra new bottle that they want to sell thanx...


----------



## martian 710

vn1500 said:


> Hey guys who's the Niftech hook up , will they be racing sunday , and can i purchase a bottle from them or anyone else that has an extra new bottle that they want to sell thanx...


If nobody else has any I can run down to Steel City Hobbies and pick up a couple of bottles Saturday. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I think Don D can get it ????????


----------



## vn1500

Mr. Deutsch are you out there ? Are you going to Freddies sunday and if so do you have any Niftech for sale , so Martian doesn't have to go driving around for me .

thanks 
Tom


----------



## ZOOOOM

Thanks Bud


----------



## martian 710

Tom, If Don can't get the Niftech let me know Saturday morning. I'm probably going to Steel City and run my BRP against the 1/12th onroads if they are not too afraid I'll beat them.


----------



## vn1500

Thanks , i will let you know based on if don d. replies


----------



## martian 710

Bud, isn't Freddie able to get Niftech for the hobby shop?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I'm sorry but I do not have time to get to Niftech before Sunday. Family matters before fun I quess.


----------



## vn1500

Hey Martian710 do you think you can pick me up a bottle of Niftech for Sunday , it would be greatly appreciated thanx ahead of time .


----------



## vn1500

hey zoooom you going to freddies sunday ?


----------



## martian 710

vn1500 said:


> Hey Martian710 do you think you can pick me up a bottle of Niftech for Sunday , it would be greatly appreciated thanx ahead of time .


I'll probably go down and get a couple of bottles tomorrow. I think I'm going to take Logan ice fishing on Sat. if conditions are safe. He's been wanting to go all winter.


----------



## ML23

any one interested in buying another brp car????? lmk




-Drunk Mike-


----------



## Marty Mangione

How much?


----------



## nitrojeff

ML23 said:


> any one interested in buying another brp car????? lmk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Drunk Mike-


Jeez, Tom didn't beat you that bad! and I won't drive the touring car next time! :freak:


----------



## ZOOOOM

No, I'm going down to Ohio University on Sat. and staying home on sunday. Not much time to get things done before the baby comes


----------



## sg1

Drunk Mike!!
Clean out your PM box!!!


----------



## BudBartos

ML23 said:


> any one interested in buying another brp car????? lmk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Drunk Mike-


WHAT !!!!! Sell that TC and get a real racer BRP


----------



## sg1

YA!! This is not buy or sell!!!


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 >>> You racing Sunday???


----------



## sg1

No... I'm saving it for another day...


----------



## BudBartos

So that means No You will not be there??


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> SG1 >>> You racing Sunday???


 Uhhh... No


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

Bud I Think I Have A 54 Tooth Gear On My Brp. What Can You Run.


----------



## BudBartos

In stock 10 tooth Max pinion and 45 tooth min spur. Other classes are open.


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Uhhh... No


Must be football on !!!!!!! I wonder if Your RC sponsers know of this football thing that will keep You away from RC toy cars


----------



## vn1500

hey bud with the wing on the super truck is it just like the stock car body (only 1 1/4")above the deck???


----------



## Micro_Racer

AHHH finally home - very long week - looking forward to racing Sunday!


----------



## BudBartos

vn1500 said:


> hey bud with the wing on the super truck is it just like the stock car body (only 1 1/4")above the deck???


Yes it is.


----------



## Bill Weaver

Bud>> any word on stickers??


----------



## BudBartos

I have them :woohoo:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Awesome could you bring a couple packs of those small gold 4-40 nuts please


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

wow no wonder i am slow


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

hey bud i need a good driver. call me if you want to drive 1/4 scale car this year in the big races. slot car buddies for ever.
kahuna


----------



## BudBartos

I'll Have to check with the legal advisors and see if this can be arranged summer is a very valuble time.


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

new gear on brp. bud are you bringing some bodies???? i need a new one and so does howard. also i want to talk to you about car kits and frame material.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes I will have bodies there Sunday.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Pizza tomarrow boys. Lots of it. Hey bud a few guys from PA might come down they never seem to have enough guys to run they said. I told htme to come on down. They asked if I had any cars I told them you will have some. See how I always volenteer you for things  :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

vn1500 said:


> Hey Martian710 do you think you can pick me up a bottle of Niftech for Sunday , it would be greatly appreciated thanx ahead of time .


vn1500, I just got back from the Niftech run. I got two bottles incase anyone else needed it. It was $8.35+tax+12.95 fuel surcharge   per bottle. I took Shyniah skiing today. She tried skis instead of a snow board this time and had a very good day. It will just be me and Shyniah tomorrow. I won't have to referee!!! :thumbsup: :woohoo: My old knees aren't liking this skiing twice in the same week stuff.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Got up this morning with a cold, so I thought I would be nice and keep it to myself. Since I am starting my vacation next Thrusday I won't see you guys until March 1st.


----------



## martian 710

Sorry bout the cold. See you in a couple weeks!!! Got to go!!!


----------



## OrangeRacer

Hope ya feel better Don, enjoy your vacation.

Have to bow out today unfortunately  , hope to make it out sometime soon.

Hope everybody has a good day :thumbsup: 

Montoya up front in Rolex 24 with 4 hours to go.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Fun day of racing! Stock class was fun to watch! Nice job Howard - edging out the "MAN" Mr. Bartos in the A Main...

Tang - Next race ROAD


----------



## nitrojeff

Super freakin' fun!!! Thanks for another great race day! See y'all soon.


----------



## martian 710

Another great day of racing!!! Thanks Freddie and Bud(aka Mr. Roto-Rooter).  :wave: Howard was fast all day in stock. He'd have problems at the beginning of the race but would be coming on strong at the end. Micro, according to the schedule the next race Feb.9 is oval. Good run in COT today Micro!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes good day of racing with a great turnout of 26 :thumbsup: 
Howard kicked My BBBBUUUT Sorry Brett  Stock was fun.
Micro with a win and didn't even use the new can of whip A>>.

Yes next race is Feb 9th and is a Sat oval. Racing starts at 5:00 !!!!!!!

Figure 8 racing is moving to the end of the season somtime.


----------



## Hangtime

Hangtime said:


> Short Bus Tom was the hot wheel last Sunday. That stock heat is changing a lot. Did Howard run? He is due to place.


Just hate to say i told you so. LOL  Way to go Howard & Micro

Had fun today even though I had a rough day. Thanks for getting me out of the house. 

I have a bunch of stuff for sale on Hobbytalk. BRP roller, all the good stuff.
Thanks! See you next time.


----------



## sg1

Anyone interested in Classic this weekend??


----------



## BudBartos

Not I


----------



## vn1500

hey sg1 is it road course or oval and is it saturday or sunday?


Freddie thanks for another great day of racin .


----------



## sg1

Bud you're a world champion!?!?!

VN1500... Saturday is oval! We could be on a BIG track!!
Sunday is roadcoarse.


----------



## BudBartos

Check out this Vid of a Bar racing leauge in Canada Tough BRP cars  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKo5StlVBNs

Dancing Girls on the corners would be nice !!!!!!!!


----------



## vn1500

sg1 said:


> Bud you're a world champion!?!?!
> 
> VN1500... Saturday is oval! We could be on a BIG track!!
> Sunday is roadcoarse.





what day are you planning on going


----------



## DAVON

I'M IN FOR EITHER SATURDAY OR SUNDAY......JUST TELL ME WHEN :thumbsup:
CLASSIC OR FREDDIES :thumbsup:


----------



## iroczcec

i cant race this sunday but if you guy are going to race your stock brp at classic on sat nite count me in!


----------



## sg1

I'm thinking Saturday so we can run on the oval!!


----------



## iroczcec

lmk i will run with you guys that would be great you in hangtime?


----------



## Hangtime

I'm out. Wife out of town, gotta babysit. Wanna have a party??


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

Man: Bar Racing Looks Cool. Now I Have To Build The Bar Bigger. Dang.
Race For Beer. I Like It.


----------



## ghoulardi

BIGKAHUNA said:


> Man: Bar Racing Looks Cool. Now I Have To Build The Bar Bigger. Dang.
> Race For Beer. I Like It.


 WORKS FOR ME !!! :woohoo:


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

I Love That Name Ghoulardi. That Is Going Way Back In Cleveland Time. Beer Drinking Coolness


----------



## Marty Mangione

Tom and I are in for sat. What time does it go off at the classic on Sat?


----------



## iroczcec

i think doors open at 11am racing starts at 5pm


----------



## sg1

What were the results from the last race?? I saw nothing... Tang said nothing... so he musta performed subparly.


----------



## Hangtime

Oh me me! He choked. That motor was so fast, but had driving problems. But, Hey, He looked cool with the brother hat & sunglasses. Yo! Michael drove it home for the win with his can of whoop-ass intact. :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Santa did not bring me a can of whoop ass.......I chase the handling all day, in the last heat it push really bad and I over adjusted which cause a traction roll. I did TQ with help from Mirco.


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> What were the results from the last race?? I saw nothing... Tang said nothing... so he musta performed subparly.


Results are on Freddies website. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> Santa did not bring me a can of whoop ass.......I chase the handling all day, in the last heat it push really bad and I over adjusted which cause a traction roll. I did TQ with help from Mirco.


I still have my can at home, I was going to use it at the 3rd Annual Oval Championship, but found out that it will not be held this year  

I was SOOOO close to TQ, but I got nervous - hit the ice and rolled over. I did have a second lead over Tang with about a minute to go. I think I was just a tad faster...

In the A Main - Tang was fast but on his lid - I got him by 2 laps. 

The points may get interesting with 4 more races to go...Tang does not have it locked up yet :devil: -- if you remove 4 races each - he only has a few points over me!!


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> I still have my can at home, I was going to use it at the 3rd Annual Oval Championship, but found out that it will not be held this year
> 
> I was SOOOO close to TQ, but I got nervous - hit the ice and rolled over. I did have a second lead over Tang with about a minute to go. I think I was just a tad faster...
> 
> In the A Main - Tang was fast but on his lid - I got him by 2 laps.
> 
> The points may get interesting with 4 more races to go...Tang does not have it locked up yet :devil: -- if you remove 4 races each - he only has a few points over me!!


Tried to give you a little help Micro but he got by me on the last lap.


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget the next race is a Sat oval no 1/10th running so the track will be changing again.

Can Tang clinch it ????
Will Bud run stock????
Will SG1 show up????
Will it be ????


----------



## sg1

Micro...
I'll have to show so I can help you clinch


----------



## BudBartos

Maybe We should include the fig 8 race in the points :lol: 

It may come down to the last high flying road races as the points deceider


----------



## Hangtime

SG1 - Do you still want the servo? Drunk Mike asked about it. LMK


----------



## sg1

What the hell does drunk mike need it for?? Tell him he can have it, but bump the price up


----------



## BudBartos

Maybe He wants it so You can't


----------



## Marty Mangione

So who is racing saturday??


----------



## sg1

ME 

Marty.. The big oval looks like a good place for Jeff to run his brushless!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Kool i`ll tell him!


----------



## BudBartos

Marty >> Jeff has Your damper tube.


----------



## vn1500

Don't listen to him Marty he's evidently going senile in his old age roflmao , he gave it to me .


----------



## BudBartos

Yes thats right Tom Not Jeff :drunk:


----------



## DAVON

:thumbsup: I'M IN FOR SATURDAY :thumbsup: 
:woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## ghoulardi

Me Too !


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> What the hell does drunk mike need it for?? Tell him he can have it, but bump the price up


Its up to you, you have first dibbs. Then again I will get more $ out of him.
Cool


----------



## ML23

wow drunk guy never gets a break


----------



## Hangtime

You have a PM on RCTech


----------



## Marty Mangione

Thanks Bud, I`ll get it from Tom. Marty


----------



## Micro_Racer

Got my PTX transponder today - it is smaller than the AMB - Should look nice in the BRP!


----------



## ghoulardi

Micro_Racer said:


> Got my PTX transponder today - it is smaller than the AMB - Should look nice in the BRP!


 Ahhhhhhh... but it remains to be seen if it will truly work.


----------



## martian 710

There is a couple of guys out this way that have them and say they work great!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will find out on the 9th! If it does, its cheaper, smaller, and you can change the ID....


----------



## sg1

Tang you up for racing Saturday??


----------



## TangTester

nope Your too good for me SG1. I know I cant beat you. Plus I have not heard if the door had been fixed on the bathroom.


----------



## sg1

lol... That's true... Why do you need a door on a bathroom? We're all friends....


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> lol... That's true... Why do you need a door on a bathroom? We're all friends....


Tang needs a door and a BIG!!! fan! :drunk:  :wave:


----------



## sg1

If the door was off, then the fan can blow out...


----------



## martian 710

That's why he needs a door, for everyone elses benefit.


----------



## sg1

710.. Are you in for Saturday?


----------



## TangTester

no worries, I will be staying home this weekend.


----------



## sg1

Rest up for next weekend


----------



## BudBartos

I'm a BIG Fan of Tangs  Maybe soon to be 12 time BRP champion !!


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> 710.. Are you in for Saturday?


No, I'm taking the family skiing. If conditions are ok. Looks like we're going to get an icestorm tomorrow.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> I'm a BIG Fan of Tangs  Maybe soon to be 12 time BRP champion !!


If the 2 of you are in the bathroom it truly needs to have a door on it!!!!  Tangs record might be in trouble. Logan's working on being a 2 time BRP champion and he's only 7!!! :wave:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> I'm a BIG Fan of Tangs  Maybe soon to be 12 time BRP champion !!


 Maybe not... Micro is right there


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> I'm a BIG Fan of Tangs  Maybe soon to be 12 time BRP champion !!


Thats fairly obvious, Mr. crew chief. To bad it didn't help him last week.  

http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7589426


----------



## Micro_Racer

To all the Super Stock Drivers - be sure to bring your car out on the 9th! I need about 5 people to Finnish ahead of Tang (I will have some cash with me  )


----------



## sg1

Micro,
Just "bump" him a few times and he'll quit...


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> To all the Super Stock Drivers - be sure to bring your car out on the 9th! I need about 5 people to Finnish ahead of Tang (I will have some cash with me  )


Cash, oh boy!!! My car's getting wider by the minute!!! :devil:  :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

How true the ice did Him in !!! Many times


----------



## TangTester

Just remember we have two road rall races!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

If You want to watch the Snowbirds live here is the link.

http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/live.htm
I see the stock class 1/18th national champion Mark S ( BRP car) is fastest so far in 1/12th stock.

This could be the Future of RC races Just sit home and watch :lol:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I hear next year you don't even need to travel to the track to race. Just mail you car and drive from the comfort of your own home.


----------



## TangTester

The next points race is a road race? Feb 9th


----------



## Micro_Racer

Feb 9th was a Classics race - so it is now at Freddies - That would be a Saturday night (5pm) Oval race....

BTW - the 10th is my B-Day:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

*Classic oval Saturday*

How many think they are going tomorrow??


----------



## BudBartos

I'm out !!

Looks like Vicky didn't make it down to the birds. 
Also the guyy's arn't doing that well.
SG1 >>> You should have gone down there :lol:


----------



## sg1

Maybe next year (instead of the champs)


----------



## BudBartos

I'll go with You and be Your pit XXXXX


----------



## iroczcec

i will be there


----------



## Hangtime

Sorry, wrong thread


----------



## sg1

iroczcec said:


> i will be there


 Can you save me a spot? I may not be there till 1 or so.
Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## ghoulardi

*Classic*

Was figuring to be there, GOTTA work !


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay guys, Tom got sick so he can`t go sat. So i`am out for sat as well.Lookin to go out to Freddies sunday though. AM works so much better for me. Marty


----------



## iroczcec

sg1 said:


> Can you save me a spot? I may not be there till 1 or so.
> Thanks,
> Wayne


i will not be there until around 2 or 3 you will probaly be there before me.


----------



## nitrojeff

Someone walked off with my yellow .05 Losi wrench at Freddies last week. If anyone finds it in there stuff let me know. Thanks.


----------



## nitrojeff

paypal sent Bud. Thanks


----------



## sg1

*sad news...*



iroczcec said:


> i will not be there until around 2 or 3 you will probaly be there before me.


I think you will be there before me... I have to work  I'm not going to be able to go.


----------



## BudBartos

nitrojeff said:


> paypal sent Bud. Thanks


Thanks Jeff :woohoo:


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

Cecil Man You Are The Pres. I Am Telling You. But I Am Vice Pres. Lol. You Are Every Where. Buddy. Your The Man. Mr Promoter.

Ok Next Week I Know You Go Right Past The Ice House! Lets Have Some Beer There Before You Go Home. Let Me Know. Oh Yea I Know Alot More Than Most. Come On You Can Do It. Or Does The Woman Rule The King,,,, Buddy????? Lol. Bang Bang Goes The Music.

Do You Smoke Cecil?????? You Ever Smell That Smell>?????? Lol 

Ok I Know. Shutup. Lol Ok.

Hey I Know How To Beat You!. I Have This 16 # Hammer I Could Hit Your Car With. Opps. It Was In The Way. Lol.

Ok Your Turn Pres.
From
Vice Pres.


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

I Got To Do Some Monkey Work Sat. Cecil. Yea Thats A Monkey In A Cage. Thats What I Feel Like When I Have To Work Once Every 5 Months. Man Work Sucks Buddy. You Have To Work????? I Like To Be With The Monkeys, They Have Fun.

Vice Pres. I Think I May Take Over The Pres Position. Your Turn.


----------



## DAVON

Well It Looks Like Saturday Is Going To Be A Bust....i'm Going To Go To Freddies On Sunday...anybody Else Interested????


----------



## Bill Weaver

Marty and myself are in for super sunday


----------



## iroczcec

well guys have a great day of racing at freddies i will miss not being there tommoro have fun!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Sunday looks like fun!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Quick Poll - the 16th is a road race. Any one interested in running oval on the 17th instead?


----------



## TangTester

no 17th is Daytona


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tang>>>>>> your boy JPM has been pretty fast in testing so far !!!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Quick Poll - the 16th is a road race. Any one interested in running oval on the 17th instead?


I thought You loved road course????


----------



## TangTester

At Las Vegas he was the fastest with one car and the slowest with the other car


----------



## Bill Weaver

Bud >> pm


----------



## BudBartos

Got it !!!! How was the racing today?


----------



## DAVON

RACING WAS GREAT....ALOT OF FUN :woohoo: 
MR.WEAVER TOOK FIRST PLACE...WAY TO GO BILL :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> Quick Poll - the 16th is a road race. Any one interested in running oval on the 17th instead?


No Way, Jose!!!


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> I thought You loved road course????


He just figures he has a better chance at beating Tang on the oval!!! That's all.


----------



## Bill Weaver

Thanks Davon Yes I had a car faster than I could handle again. 2 different cars, 1 battery pack, both cars were equally fast: again proving chassis over motor


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> Quick Poll - the 16th is a road race. Any one interested in running oval on the 17th instead?


17TH IS A NO....WHY NOT JUST RACE OVAL ON THE 16TH....LETS JUST RACE


----------



## sg1

Micro... I have something you wanted


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Micro... I have something you wanted


cool - will you be racing on the 9th?


----------



## BudBartos

So WHO all will be at the race this Saturday??

I will have the rack restocked !! I have more TSR1500 cells in and Fast Motors 

Saturday night oval :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

K5 will be there


----------



## sg1

What's for dinner? It's warm enough to grill!!


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> K5 will be there


WOW it's been a long time :thumbsup: 

No grill this weekend


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE THERE:woohoo:


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm In


----------



## martian 710

I'll be there with one or both of the kids.:thumbsup:


----------



## Marty Mangione

I`am in for Saturday nite!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay Bud did you mail the stuff??


----------



## Bill Weaver

I have some leftover pizza money from fall: Freddie says grill is available so I thought I would pick up some dogs and buns. Anybody able to bring peppers and onions, a couple bags of chips or some baked beans for bud? oh yeah a volunteer to cook.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will bring the chips -- see you all on the 9th!


----------



## BudBartos

Marty >>> Yes stuff went out.
I can bring ketchup ect.


----------



## vn1500

WOW have any of you been reading about classic hobbies new venue ? Indoor carpet offroad .. ?????????????????????????????????????????????? Evidently flat oval & road course wasn't bringing in the amount of people they had thought , I'm really not sure how much business carpet off road is going to generate , but i wish them all the best ... Man i really really miss a high banked oval , are there any left in northern Ohio ?


----------



## BudBartos

Good luck to him with that !!! Hope He has some landing zone carpet so the good stuff does not get torn up. RC is just way down everywhere. We are very lucky to have a great group of Guy's running the BRP's here :thumbsup:


----------



## ML23

i heard theres one in bellview ohio. i have no clue where thats at


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Good luck to him with that !!! Hope He has some landing zone carpet so the good stuff does not get torn up. RC is just way down everywhere. We are very lucky to have a great group of Guy's running the BRP's here :thumbsup:


A great group of guys?!?!


----------



## BudBartos

And You !!! SG1
Are You racing Sat?


----------



## sg1

It's 50/50 My car is going in Friday night to be worked on Saturday... at the mercy of a minimum wage "auto technician"....


----------



## Bill Weaver

sg1 said:


> minimum wage "auto technician"....


WOW NOW THATS FUNNY


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> It's 50/50 My car is going in Friday night to be worked on Saturday... at the mercy of a minimum wage "auto technician"....


It could be worse....You could have a over paid "government worker" work on it.


----------



## BudBartos

Slim ???????


----------



## BudBartos

I have more TSR 1500 cells in fast motors and the rack is full :thumbsup:
Can't wait till Sat :woohoo:


----------



## sg1

Tang...
Peggy is here... She didn't appreciate that comment!! She said "Like you USED to be"?!?
She also says...
Watch out for the deer!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Just letting you guys know I started a Forum, at http://freddies.proboards41.com/index.cgi Feel free to check it out and voice your oppion :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Freddie SEE You Sat :thumbsup:


----------



## vn1500

TangTester said:


> It could be worse....You could have a over paid "government worker" work on it.



Or it could be really bad and you could have a guy that wasn't good enough to be an over paid "government worker" make excuses about how he shouldn't have to work on it , but should still be paid for it cause he thought really hard about it .:wave:


----------



## ZOOOOM

TangTester said:


> It could be worse....You could have a over paid "government worker" work on it.



Or worse yet - A former over paid government worker:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Thes Gov workers wouldn't happen to be at work and on HT would they


----------



## ZOOOOM

No Bud,
I'm off the clock @ 1530. My post was @ 1535


----------



## General

Hey everybody, just wondering when your coming back down, had a great time last time and lookin forward to the next.

Steve:wave:


----------



## ZOOOOM

Steve,
are you still going to be running the flat oval and the road course?


----------



## DAVON

General said:


> Hey everybody, just wondering when your coming back down, had a great time last time and lookin forward to the next.
> 
> Steve:wave:


WE HAVE RACES ON THE NEXT 2 SATURDAYS,THEN WE'RE OFF UNTIL THE 1st OF MARCH.....MAYBE WE CAN GET TOGETHER THEN...ANYBODY INTERESTED??


----------



## Micro_Racer

I would be in for a race after March 1st...


----------



## BudBartos

Bill >>>> Is the hot dog burnoff still on???? I'll cook


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> Bill >>>> Is the hot dog burnoff still on???? I'll cook


 If its still on I'll bring chopped onions.


----------



## Hangtime

ghoulardi said:


> If its still on I'll bring chopped onions.


indeed.................. 

Anyone like chili on their hotdogs?? If you have a grill & a pan, I could pickup some skyline for a topping.


----------



## TangTester

General said:


> Hey everybody, just wondering when your coming back down, had a great time last time and lookin forward to the next.
> 
> Steve:wave:


IS the door on the restroom fixed?


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> IS the door on the restroom fixed?


Real MEN don't need doors....


----------



## ghoulardi

What's the deal? He got somethin we never seen?


----------



## vn1500

hermaphrodite





bbbbbwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## BudBartos

I will bring the ketchup and mustard and tongs to turn the dogs.


----------



## Bill Weaver

24 dogs and 24 buns sound OK?


----------



## BudBartos

Hope so


----------



## BudBartos

OK all I will be at the track about 3:00. The rack is full!! If You need parts get them since I will not be at the race on the 16th Going to the Monster Jam 
Next week is a road course and the hot setup last time was blue dot rears and single orange dot fronts.

I even have a racer kit on the rack :woohoo:


----------



## Hangtime

I'm having trouble concentrating today!


----------



## BudBartos

Thats what I need so I'm faster


----------



## ghoulardi

Bill Weaver said:


> 24 dogs and 24 buns sound OK?


 Enuff fer me but what about everyone else? :drunk:

Indeed...


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

hey bud. check out rapatack if your going to the monster truck run. i sponsor it. they do not have my name on it yet. i am bitching about it.


----------



## vn1500

Awesome nite of racing thanks Freddie , thanks Bill W. and thanks to Bud for cookin and everybody that pitched in chili,beans,plates,pop,cookiesand chips...


----------



## BudBartos

What a night of racing !!!!!!!! Both track records fell and some of the closest cleanest racing in some time. :thumbsup:
Thanks for all the goodies We had to eat and Thanks to all those that came out and Freddie for a great evening.
K5>> Where were YOU !!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Here is the link to Freddies forums with todays results

http://freddies.proboards41.com/index.cgi?board=rr&action=display&thread=1202566766


----------



## General

ZOOOOM said:


> Steve,
> are you still going to be running the flat oval and the road course?


The oval is on Sat's,but if you guy's want to run on the road course i will set it up for you on any Sun.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Not sure what was up with my car. The last two races - 65-66 laps no problem. Last night I would not have made the stock A Main :freak:

Congrats to all the stock guys. It is unbelievable how fast you guys are! 63 laps - WOW :thumbsup:

Congrats to Tang - on his way to another BRP championship!

I will not make the next race, and I know Bud can't make it - Can someone please be sure to grab the mains sheet and the points sheet from Freddie.

thanks


----------



## martian 710

Another great night of racing last night!!! That was some of the closest racing I've ever been involved in and definately the most fun oval racing I've ever done. A new can sure made a difference in the cars. Congrats to Howard and Tom for their great run in the Stock A-main. I wish I hadn't traction rolled at the beginning or it would have been a great 3 car race. I was reeling them both back in but ran out of time. I don't know if I would of slowed down and left Howard back by after bumping him when trying to pass if I had realized it was going to cost me TQ and a track record run!!!:freak: Thanks Freddie for a great place to race and thanks Bud for a great little car!!!:thumbsup: I can't wait to go both ways next week!!!!:woohoo::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

General said:


> The oval is on Sat's,but if you guy's want to run on the road course i will set it up for you on any Sun.


I may be up to try the big oval on a off weekend !!!! Brushless baby


----------



## BudBartos

OK BRP racers the points are coming down to the last 3 races.
Our last points race is a Sunday race on Mar 9th.
I'm making a slight change in the awards presentation. 
It will be at Freddies on Mar 22nd !! This will give Micro time to fig the points out.
On the awards day We will be doing Tangs FIG 8 race. There will be seperate trophies for that wild event 

And of course handing out the awards for the 2007/2008 series !!!

I will be doing our famous Italian sausages for alittle taste of summer.
It should be a good time so come on out and run the Fig 8 or just come out and have some food and cheer Us on :thumbsup:

I will post the summer series soon. They will all be oval and on friday nights just like last summer. We may make a run on the big track but not for points just for fun maybe when the 1/4th scale cars run


----------



## Hangtime

Good time racing. Thanks to Brett for the TQ point he gave me when he stopped for Howard. Its going to be a tight finish to the series, but I think Brett will take it. 

Thanks to everybody for showing up & making it a great Saturday evening. Congrats to the new record holders.


----------



## martian 710

Hangtime said:


> Good time racing. Thanks to Brett for the TQ point he gave me when he stopped for Howard. Its going to be a tight finish to the series, but I think Brett will take it.
> 
> Thanks to everybody for showing up & making it a great Saturday evening. Congrats to the new record holders.


Your welcome!!! I really needed that point. If you figure in drops I'm pretty sure your only only 1 point behind me. I think I should have put the new motor in a little sooner. I can't wait for next week!!!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Sorry that I could not make it Bud, had to fix a problem at work. I probably will see you guys first summer deal (summer deal that would be nice over this weather). Miss you guys.......and get er done Tangster for the championship. Micro got the heatsink for the motor,thanks for the tip...what does everyone think about it??? Thanks K5


----------



## BobS311

Sorry I missed a great night of racing. I was flying back from FL and couldn't get on a earlier flight to make it to the race. But Ryan and I will be back next week.....Bud, I'm sure I'll have another list of stuff I need. One thing I'm sure of is a bottle of Niftech. Do you have any? By the time Ryan and my Dad got back last week it looks they were drinking it straight from the bottle......
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

Li-po And 4300 Brushless On The Big Track Is Like A Rocket. Better Have A Really High Down Force Body. Or Into The Fence You Go.

40 Days Till Spring. Working On 1/4 Scale Right Now.

Those Brp To A 1/4 Scale Is Like Speed Bumps. Lol


----------



## BudBartos

BIGKAHUNA said:


> Li-po And 4300 Brushless On The Big Track Is Like A Rocket. Better Have A Really High Down Force Body. Or Into The Fence You Go.
> 
> 40 Days Till Spring. Working On 1/4 Scale Right Now.
> 
> Those Brp To A 1/4 Scale Is Like Speed Bumps. Lol


Yes but I know which one will break first


----------



## sg1

Hey boys and girls...
Is next race is this Sunday a road race at Freddies??
Who is planning on going?
Tang you in?
Will we all end up running stock?

Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Micro_Racer

I can not make the road race Sat the 16th.


----------



## sg1

Oh... Saturday... Is it a 5:00 PM start I presume?


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> Hey boys and girls...
> Is next race is this Sunday a road race at Freddies??
> Who is planning on going?
> Tang you in?
> Will we all end up running stock?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know...


I'm in for Stock and COT, Logan's in for novice, not sure about Shyniah for novice on Sat.? I don't think there is going to be a very big turnout with a few going to Monster Jam and Birthday Parties.


----------



## sg1

I wasn't sure if there was going to be enough to run COT...


----------



## BudBartos

Race is Sat starting at 5:00 on the road course. I know Don S and Tang are going !!


----------



## martian 710

There should be!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Bud...
Can you send me some Blue rears, stock t-plate, 1pr. long kingpins and a pair of stearing blocks...


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in for Sat.

Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud...
> Can you send me some Blue rears, stock t-plate, 1pr. long kingpins and a pair of stearing blocks...


Got it I will get it out for You.


----------



## TangTester

SG1 are you racing Saturday?


----------



## sg1

I thought I'd try to give you some competition...


----------



## BudBartos

I think the competion will be for second !! With the 1/18th on road national champion there


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> I think the competion will be for second !! With the 1/18th on road national champion there


Remember the great equalizer......ROAD RAILS!


----------



## sg1

Don't touch them...


----------



## ghoulardi

Watch out for flying objects !!!

Indeed...


----------



## DAVON

Hey Bud, Could You Send Me 2 Stock T-plates And 2 T-bud Bodies


----------



## BudBartos

DAVON said:


> Hey Bud, Could You Send Me 2 Stock T-plates And 2 T-bud Bodies


OK got it !!!!


----------



## martian 710

Hey Bud, could you send me one of everything!!!:devil::jest::lol::wave:


----------



## martian 710

BobS311 said:


> Sorry I missed a great night of racing. I was flying back from FL and couldn't get on a earlier flight to make it to the race. But Ryan and I will be back next week.....Bud, I'm sure I'll have another list of stuff I need. One thing I'm sure of is a bottle of Niftech. Do you have any? By the time Ryan and my Dad got back last week it looks they were drinking it straight from the bottle......
> Thanks,
> Bob


Bob did you find any Niftec? Does anyone else need any? Let me know by Thursday and I'll make a Niftech run down to Steel Ciy Hobbies to get some for this weekend. Brett


----------



## DAVON

martian 710 said:


> Hey Bud, could you send me one of everything!!!:devil::jest::lol::wave:


DON'T YOU ALREADY HAVE TWO OR MORE OF EVERYTHING????


----------



## martian 710

DAVON said:


> DON'T YOU ALREADY HAVE TWO OR MORE OF EVERYTHING????


I just thought I'd ask, Bud seemed like he was in a giving mood!!! That's the best part about these little cars. You can have lots of extras and they don't take up much space. They're easy to hide so the wife doesn't know how many you got!!!:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## BobS311

No, I haven't. If you pick up some I will take it,
Bob


----------



## DAVON

MR.WEAVER YOU GOT A PM:thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> Bud...
> Can you send me some Blue rears, stock t-plate, 1pr. long kingpins and a pair of stearing blocks...


Is the stock t-plate preferred for onroad? thanks!


----------



## sg1

Hangtime said:


> Is the stock t-plate preferred for onroad? thanks!


I'd like to have it just in case. Depends how much traction the track has.


----------



## Hangtime

I figured I'd wait & see. The last onroad at Freddies, I was pushing with purple rears, single dot fronts, stock t-plate.


----------



## sg1

When we went to the nats I had to run the kingpins as long as possible and add 1 deg. of camber to get stearing.. not much bite there.


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> When we went to the nats I had to run the kingpins as long as possible and add 1 deg. of camber to get stearing.. not much bite there.


How are you adding camber?? Bending the pin is the only thing I can see doing.


----------



## sg1

Hangtime said:


> How are you adding camber?? Bending the pin is the only thing I can see doing.


Shim under the nut to tilt the kingpin.


----------



## BudBartos

Or you can shim the whole front plate. Last time I ran blue dot rears and orange fronts but sauced the fronts more that on the oval. I think Freddie is laying out a real simple road course.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Or you can shim the whole front plate. Last time I ran blue dot rears and orange fronts but sauced the fronts more that on the oval. I think Freddie is laying out a real simple road course.


Wouldn't that be castor??


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Or you can shim the whole front plate. Last time I ran blue dot rears and orange fronts but sauced the fronts more that on the oval. I think Freddie is laying out a real simple road course.


Shimming the front plate is caster no?


----------



## sg1

LOL... I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## martian 710

All this technical talk is making my head hurt!!!:wave:


----------



## sg1

I wonder what secret set-up Tang will have??????


----------



## BudBartos

Thats what I thought You wanted  Sorry.
Castor will give You more initial steering.


----------



## sg1

*huh...*

And you're a world champ.....


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> And you're a world champ.....


two time world champ


----------



## BudBartos

Thats right 2 time world champ 2 time ROAR national champ


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Thats right 2 time world champ 2 time ROAR national champ


That and $1.00 you can get a small cup of coffee!!


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> That and $1.00 you can get a small cup of coffee!!


Thats about the same rate for 11 BRP championships


----------



## sg1

Just think how much it cost you to get those......
All the aggrivation......
Sleepless nights.....


----------



## Hangtime

TangTester said:


> Thats about the same rate for 11 BRP championships


I can respect 11 championships...You have good attendance.


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Just think how much it cost you to get those......
> All the aggrivation......
> Sleepless nights.....


Untold !!!!! Total waste of a life time  OH WELL I love My BRP car :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> I can respect 11 championships...You have good attendance.


Slow and steady thats what wins championships


----------



## DAVON

WHATCH OUT BOYS HE'S BACK.........http://www.geicogarage.com/


----------



## Micro_Racer

So who is going to paint up a Geico COT?


----------



## BudBartos

That is soooo COOOOL BRP needs that They could tour the garage and My living room :thumbsup:

I think that kid needs slapped however :freak:


----------



## nitrojeff

I saw you got a mention in the new R/C Caraction. Nice!


----------



## Micro_Racer

nitrojeff said:


> I saw you got a mention in the new R/C Caraction. Nice!


What did it say?


----------



## nitrojeff

It was "New in the pits" from the Indoor Champs article. It mentioned his super car and the new micro-t bodies. I was at least something. GO BUD!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Sweet bring it to the next race I don't get that mag yet. Did it mention the car was national champ? Since I told him a week before that Wayne would win it :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Bud..
You must be a profet! You can see the future!


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> Bud..
> You must be a profet! You can see the future!


If that was true, he must not be a smart one. He should have gotten out a long time ago LOL


----------



## BudBartos

Should have gotten out in 1994 to be exact


----------



## BudBartos

Hey all RC Monster truck drivers I will be watching You Sat at the 2:00 show.
Have fun and I want to see some BIG air :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I talked to 2slow00 today He is doing better and may be out to one of the races soon to say HI.


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> I talked to 2slow00 today He is doing better and may be out to one of the races soon to say HI.


 Well, that would be a very good thing ! :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

I'm not going to be able to make a Niftech run for this weekend. Too many things going on. I'll have a couple of extra bottles for the next race for sure.


----------



## BobS311

Bud:
Any chance you can bring a front steering plate (with the holes drilled out for the Futaba Servo) today?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## TangTester

Bud is not coming today


----------



## Micro_Racer

Tang - please grab the qualifying positions and the mains. I will not be at the race tonight...


----------



## TangTester

ok i will


----------



## BudBartos

Have fun tonight on the road course :thumbsup:


----------



## BobS311

Thanks Tang.....Oh well, wait another week,
Bob


----------



## BudBartos

Bob >> I will put one in the mail for You. 
Well off to the MONSTER JAM :woohoo:


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

bud lets party this summer. i am in!

butch


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

rapatack, truck. butchies sponsor


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

free tickets to the guy that sponsors me.


----------



## BudBartos

So how did the race go ???

Team short bus was dialed at the Monster Jam they had there trucks flying through the air :thumbsup: Nice wagon Jeff HPI should pay You for that.


----------



## martian 710

Another fun night of racing!!! Thanks Freddie!!! The results are on Freddie's forum's. Micro missed a good chance to pick some points up on Tang. Good racing Don!!!:thumbsup: Where was Hangtime??? It was fun to turn left and right for a change!!! Logan did a good durabilty test in his first ever road race. Damage report: 2 broken body posts, lost 3 pod plate screws, and one totally destroyed body!!!:drunk:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BudBartos said:


> So how did the race go ???
> 
> Team short bus was dialed at the Monster Jam they had there trucks flying through the air :thumbsup: Nice wagon Jeff HPI should pay You for that.


Was it smokie in the Q Bud???????????Smoke Stewart won the Busch (or what ever they are calling it these days) race. Maybe you should sponsor it by BRP!!!! :woohoo: Only costs 1oo million or brp sausages???


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Do not count out Warren Wallace for the 500, he is not qualified but that sneaky ba$tard may show up with a go-kart and beat all of them. Rumor has it he has been getting tips from the Tangster?!!!!??


----------



## sg1

*great night!!*



BudBartos said:


> So how did the race go ???


It was great!! Tang and Don put down a nice track... Then Don kicked his A$$!!!! I think Tang finished 4th respectfully....


----------



## sg1

Don S.
Let me know if you do any work on the things we were talking about...


----------



## Micro_Racer

Sorry I had to miss a good road race!


----------



## General

Hey Bud ,were gonna have the Classic Spring Breakout Race April 19th, just wondering if you boys would like to come out and play.:wave:


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> It was great!! Tang and Don put down a nice track... Then Don kicked his A$$!!!! I think Tang finished 4th respectfully....


At least Tang showed great restraint in not claiming Don's motor!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## BobS311

Fun night of racing....Let's compile the list of broken items:
1 steering servo:drunk:
1 rear bushing (how can a kid hit something so hard it shears the flange off????)
1 bent rear pod plate (part of the above mentioned bushing debacle)

Ryan had a great time though:woohoo:, and thanks to Mr. Weaver's help:thumbsup: (both in car setup and that last push to get the car over the finish line) actually improved his driving substantially through the evening. Thanks to Freddie's for a fun evening :thumbsup:

Well, here goes some more money....see next post.:freak:


----------



## BobS311

Bud:
If you haven't mailed my part already, could you include a rear pod plate? it is the rear mount, not mid. Thanks,
Bob


----------



## BobS311

Oh, and thanks to SG1 for truing up my front tires :thumbsup: and (oh crap, I've forgotten his domain name ) thanks for the purple rears....Please insert name here for recognition. 

Old age=bad memory.


----------



## BudBartos

BobS311 said:


> Bud:
> If you haven't mailed my part already, could you include a rear pod plate? it is the rear mount, not mid. Thanks,
> Bob


Bob will do.


----------



## BudBartos

General said:


> Hey Bud ,were gonna have the Classic Spring Breakout Race April 19th, just wondering if you boys would like to come out and play.:wave:


Don't know about the big race but I was thinking of maybe the big oval on the 23 rd !!!


----------



## BudBartos

Did Tang clinch His 12 BRP series championship????


----------



## nitrojeff

BudBartos said:


> So how did the race go ???
> 
> Team short bus was dialed at the Monster Jam they had there trucks flying through the air :thumbsup: Nice wagon Jeff HPI should pay You for that.


I would like to send a giant THANK YOU out to HPI, TRAXXAS, SPECTRUM RADIOS, PROLINE RACING, CASTLE CREATIONS, R/C CARACTION, HOBBYTOWN USA STRONGSVILLE and MENTOR, FREDDIES HOBBIES, STRONGSVILLE HOBBY. These companies are all doing their part to keep this hobby moving forward and deserve our support! THANK YOU!!

Super Freakin' Fun!!!


----------



## Bill Weaver

wow Jeff you forgot to thank god and your crew for giving you a good car then kiss the trophy girl while spraying beer on everyone now thats oldschool


----------



## Marty Mangione

So when and where is the next Brp race??


----------



## OrangeRacer

Thanks Freddie, another fun night of racing! Time to sit back and see if smoke can go for the sweep this weekend.


----------



## Hangtime

Bill Weaver said:


> wow Jeff you forgot to thank god and your crew for giving you a good car then kiss the trophy girl while spraying beer on everyone now thats oldschool


Now that funny rit there. (insert bad southern draw) 

Just didn't make the race yesterday. By the time I was getting around to leaving it was 4:00, I hate going late to anything. Now I got to change back to oval setup for next time.

There talking about Sam Hornice Jr in Mobil 1 from Ohio at Daytona. I have a nice Mobil 1 COT to sell. Wrong # though 12. jeremy mayfield . Later


----------



## K-5 CAPER

How did you like the monster jam Bud???


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Sounds like Don S was the fast one yesterday//////Nice job Don!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Monster Jam was good.
Hangtime >> That looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty Mangione

Marty Mangione said:


> So when and where is the next Brp race??


No really, When is the next race


----------



## martian 710

The Sat. after next, March 1st, Freddie's roadcourse!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> OK BRP racers the points are coming down to the last 3 races.
> Our last points race is a Sunday race on Mar 9th.
> I'm making a slight change in the awards presentation.
> It will be at Freddies on Mar 22nd !! This will give Micro time to fig the points out.
> On the awards day We will be doing Tangs FIG 8 race. There will be seperate trophies for that wild event
> 
> And of course handing out the awards for the 2007/2008 series !!!
> 
> I will be doing our famous Italian sausages for alittle taste of summer.
> It should be a good time so come on out and run the Fig 8 or just come out and have some food and cheer Us on :thumbsup:
> 
> I will post the summer series soon. They will all be oval and on friday nights just like last summer. We may make a run on the big track but not for points just for fun maybe when the 1/4th scale cars run


Change to the schedule - March 1st road - March 9th Oval - last points race. March 22nd awards and fig 8 race...


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks MICRORACER !!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Hello guys. I am writing this from Keleen, TX. having withdrawl pains. Should be back for the Next race in March. See you all then.


----------



## BudBartos

WOW price of gas shot up here today Guess no order this week


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> WOW price of gas shot up here today Guess no order this week


It's been $3.10 a gallon here for the last 2 weeks. I filled up out by Freddie's Sunday for $2.85 a gallon. I don't know how they set their prices. One week it's $.20 cheaper a gallon here the next week it's $.20 cheaper out there. I swear they get up in the morning and spin the big wheel of furtune to set the price for the day.:freak::drunk: I think Bud put on too many letters in his business's name when he started it should have been just BP!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Well 5 hours latter it is $3.04 They must have got a new lower price shipment in all the gas stations that is because they are all the same :freak:


----------



## ghoulardi

*Gas $*

Yes, but if you stop and think about EVERYTHING that goes into the price of a gallon of gas I think you'll find it pretty amazing that you can get it for even $3.00 / gal.


Indeed...


----------



## DAVON

*This Sunday.....*

A FEW OF US WERE TALKING ABOUT GOING TO FREDDIES SUNDAY....IF YOUR INTERESTED...POST IT:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I was thinking of going.....


----------



## iroczcec

i will be there with my brp car and spec truck just in case mister weaver shows up!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Road corse or oval at freddys sunday?


----------



## DAVON

Marty Mangione said:


> Road corse or oval at freddys sunday?


SUNDAYS ARE OVAL...:thumbsup: NO POINTS EITHER...JUST FUN:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

iroczcec said:


> i will be there with my brp car and spec truck just in case mister weaver shows up!


MR. WEAVER WAS TALKING ABOUT SHOWING UP WITH BOTH....:woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will have the BRP and I was thinking of dusting off the spec truck -- I only have the Trinity packs - will I be competitive?


----------



## TangTester

Did you get the load of gravel out of the bed?


----------



## Micro_Racer

I am now hauling a 1/2 ton of manure.


----------



## Bill Weaver

yes I will be there with both look out cec


----------



## Bill Weaver

my trinity packs seemed flat


----------



## BudBartos

DAVON said:


> A FEW OF US WERE TALKING ABOUT GOING TO FREDDIES SUNDAY....IF YOUR INTERESTED...POST IT:thumbsup:


Anyone want to try Classics big oval Sat????
I think they have a spec truck class but I don't think it is hand out motors.
I can't make it Sunday to Freddies.


----------



## Marty Mangione

I`am in for freddys Sunday!!!!!! jonesin to race


----------



## iroczcec

Micro_Racer said:


> I will have the BRP and I was thinking of dusting off the spec truck -- I only have the Trinity packs - will I be competitive?


the big difference between the trinity pack and the windtunnels are that the windtunnels dont drop off as much in the last minute of the race that if you have good trinity packs! but i suggest getting some wintunnel packs from windtunnel or i think classic has them on stock i am not sure if freddie has any yet.


----------



## iroczcec

BudBartos said:


> Anyone want to try Classics big oval Sat????
> I think they have a spec truck class but I don't think it is hand out motors.
> I can't make it Sunday to Freddies.


hey bud there spec truck class you have to run spec tires and murdock packs only just a heads up.


----------



## BudBartos

Just got My RC driver with the writeup on the 1/18th nats.
Pretty sad writeup if You ask Me!!! One picture of SG1!!! They only go down 3 places in tech sheets with no laptimes or anything.
They also have mark S running a xray M18 in 2 WD stock what dumb A*%'s.
We all know He was running BRP but now the world will think Xray has a new 2 WD car.
I got more out of the Car action seen in the pits from the indoor champs.
What I think is real bad RC Driver was the main sponsor. Oh well guess they needed the space for more ad's 

Anyhow thanks again for all those from here that went up there to race :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I was just going to say the same thing...a whole page and a 1/2...and not one shot of the BRP...


----------



## BudBartos

Nothing. I never seen a race review as bad as that. Yes and We know the BRP was over a lap faster than any other class there.
Micro >> email that mag and bitch them out 

I just noticed all RC Driver race reports are the same. They had the big drit oval race with one little picture of Tony Stewert in it. I have a old Car action that had the Whippowill race in it 8 pages of race report.
Now all these mags have are ad's with less and less RCer's to sell it to.


----------



## ghoulardi

Perhaps its time to look into producing some "infomercials". I see they have a cable channel now with nothing but. A sad development indeed...


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Nothing. I never seen a race review as bad as that. Yes and We know the BRP was over a lap faster than any other class there.
> Micro >> email that mag and bitch them out
> 
> I just noticed all RC Driver race reports are the same. They had the big drit oval race with one little picture of Tony Stewert in it. I have a old Car action that had the Whippowill race in it 8 pages of race report.
> Now all these mags have are ad's with less and less RCer's to sell it to.


Bud - I did one better - I called R/C Driver and spoke with the Senior Editor (Bob). He was very nice, and we had a good conversation. Bottom line is that R/C Driver has a lot of statistical data from their subscribers produced via surveys in the mag and on-line. The truth is only a very small percentage of subscribers race. When asked if they would like to see more race event coverage or more in depth articles on factory drivers - the response is NO. The reason why we see so many articles on rock crawlers and out door buggies, is because that what people are buying, and the back yard basher accounts for over 80% of R/C's. Simply put - no one really cares about big race events except a select few. 

All you need to do is look at the once big organizations like ROAR - today a shell of what it used to be. Look at the big races around the world - attendance is way down, and the average R/C'er doesnt participate.


----------



## BudBartos

OK  Are You going to that race next year???
Good thing We have a great group of BRP racers in this area :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone in for Classic Sat night? I have to know today.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Anyone in for Classic Sat night? I have to know today.


You're very demanding!
I'm out for this weekend


----------



## BudBartos

OK looks like Classic is a no go. I may try to make it out on Sunday  
If Not I will see You all on the 1st for some road racin fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I wanted to throw out another brushless question:

I look back at this indoor series, and I have used 5 motors - $50 (I don't think anyone can argue the fact that a new motor will help with lap times.)

Today Castle is offering the 4200Kv (CM-2042) motor for ONLY $20.00 (plus $7.00 shipping) ONLY $27.00 for a motor! Due to a government mandate, in March they are offering everything at a 25% discount including the Mamba-25 ESC (see web site for details http://www.castlecreations.com/promos/usa_sale/usa_sale.html ). That would bring the price down to around $70.00 (less than the B1). So you could get the motor today for $27.00 plus $70.00 in March for the ESC - less than $100 for the system. (The system would be about $140)

The 4200Kv motor is very comparable to the stock 370 motor, but with out the loss of power from heat, or worn brushes.

I would love to see a class use the 4200Kv with a fixed gear ratio. 

What does everyone think?


----------



## BudBartos

What is the goverment mandate?

Don't forget You will have to have the upload link and a laptop to tune it.


----------



## Micro_Racer

They said made in the USA, and that was not 100% accurate. Once again I have the software and link on my laptop and anyone is welcome to use it. I can save your profile settings, and put them on a disk for anybody. And you don't need the software to tune the ESC, BUT it makes it a lot easier.


----------



## sg1

I likie!!! I went threw a few motors myself!!


----------



## BudBartos

WOW leave it to those in Ca to screw things up. At least for Castle.
Well 2 guys want that brushless class and they both already have motors


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> I wanted to throw out another brushless question:
> 
> I look back at this indoor series, and I have used 5 motors - $50 (I don't think anyone can argue the fact that a new motor will help with lap times.)
> 
> Today Castle is offering the 4200Kv (CM-2042) motor for ONLY $20.00 (plus $7.00 shipping) ONLY $27.00 for a motor! Due to a government mandate, in March they are offering everything at a 25% discount including the Mamba-25 ESC (see web site for details http://www.castlecreations.com/promos/usa_sale/usa_sale.html ). That would bring the price down to around $70.00 (less than the B1). So you could get the motor today for $27.00 plus $70.00 in March for the ESC - less than $100 for the system. (The system would be about $140)
> 
> The 4200Kv motor is very comparable to the stock 370 motor, but with out the loss of power from heat, or worn brushes.
> 
> I would love to see a class use the 4200Kv with a fixed gear ratio.
> 
> What does everyone think?


I think they are clearancing that motor. Will it even be available in the future?


----------



## sg1

martian 710 said:


> I think they are clearancing that motor. Will it even be available in the future?


Don't live in the future.... live in the now


----------



## Micro_Racer

martian 710 said:


> I think they are clearancing that motor. Will it even be available in the future?


Will BRP be available in the future?


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Will BRP be available in the future?


Does Micro know something we don't?????????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bill - what are you charging your 1/10 truck spec packs at (how many amps)?


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Will BRP be available in the future?


If not You will have to run somthin else !!!
BRP will be here till I die or sell out  to Micro !!!!
Better yet will RC as We racers know it be around ????
Or will there just be Hobby Towns selling to one time buyers.


----------



## Robertw321

Micro_Racer said:


> Bill - what are you charging your 1/10 truck spec packs at (how many amps)?


Micro,

I charge my Trinity and Windtunnel packs at 5 amps, discharge at 15 amps.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Thanks Bob...will you be racing spec truck this Sunday?


----------



## martian 710

I just wanted to post an unofficial points update since I haven't seen one posted in a while. These are with the drops taken out. Stock: (1)Brett 789 (2)Rick 783 (3)Bill 753 (4)Ross 750 (5)Don D. 712 Super Stock COT: (1)Bud 799 (2)Pat 780 (3)Micro 768 (4)Brett 758 (5) Don S. 738 Novice: (1)Logan 590 (2)Ryan 396 (3)Shyniah 300 (4)Greg 194 (5)Rory 98 (5)Ben 98 It looks like some positions won't be final until after the last race!!!!:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Micro >> what bob said. About brushless Im going to run what the race director (who happens to sell us motors) specs for his series, come on guys cut bud a break he always has 2 points series (anybody else doing that) per year, and our stock class is more compeditive than ever if you guys run brushless in pro or mod and they show to be controllable and race close together others will follow but the boxed racer kit is really FUN racing


----------



## BudBartos

Bill Weaver said:


> Micro >> what bob said. About brushless Im going to run what the race director (who happens to sell us motors) specs for his series, come on guys cut bud a break he always has 2 points series (anybody else doing that) per year, and our stock class is more compeditive than ever if you guys run brushless in pro or mod and they show to be controllable and race close together others will follow but the boxed racer kit is really FUN racing


Right there is no way We will be changing the stock class.......
Maybe Micro and SG1 can do a demo race in super stock next time. I have been thinking of a fixed ratio for super stock anyhow.


----------



## BobS311

Bill Weaver said:


> Micro >> what bob said. About brushless Im going to run what the race director (who happens to sell us motors) specs for his series, come on guys cut bud a break he always has 2 points series (anybody else doing that) per year, and our stock class is more compeditive than ever if you guys run brushless in pro or mod and they show to be controllable and race close together others will follow but the boxed racer kit is really FUN racing


Guys:
The stock motors weren't that expensive for me, I bought 10 of them in bulk on Ebay for $29.90 before I knew Bud sold them. Just my 2 cents....
Bob


----------



## sg1

What ever we run Bud will end up winning...


----------



## Hangtime

Buds motors have the nifty pinion installed.

Boy, Kurt busch sure put it to smoke when he pushed his teammate across line at daytona. 
Thats how karma works! lol


----------



## Robertw321

Micro_Racer said:


> Thanks Bob...will you be racing spec truck this Sunday?


 
Yes :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> What ever we run Bud will end up winning...


Yes but I don't count


----------



## sg1

If you don't count why race??? Maybe you could be the race director and cook!!


----------



## BudBartos

Because that is My love racing little cars :freak:


----------



## sg1

You need help....


----------



## BudBartos

Mark H >> If You see this I think it's time for You to let Me sell that old slot car You have Check this out 

http://cgi.ebay.com/COX-CHAPARRAL-J...oryZ2620QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Mark H >> If You see this I think it's time for You to let Me sell that old slot car You have Check this out
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COX-CHAPARRAL-J...oryZ2620QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


WOW!!!!


----------



## SantozRey

I was wondering if there was any other gathering of BUDs racers beside this (Ohio?) series? I've had a SC18V2 for a while now, but I can't find anyone else to run with. I'm in SoCal, LA county. Do you guys got any inside scoop for me?


----------



## BudBartos

I know there was a group running on a plywood oval but I think that was up north. Thats all I know of.


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Mark H >> If You see this I think it's time for You to let Me sell that old slot car You have Check this out
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COX-CHAPARRAL-J...oryZ2620QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Movin on up !!!!!

Come on Mark bring that kit out. Now is the time !!!!!!!!


----------



## Robertw321

Micro,

Is your PTX going to be in your spec truck? If it is, what number is it set to? Mine is set to number ten on the second set.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bob - we should be OK....

So who is going to Freddies Sunday?

I dusted off my old stock chassis - so I will run stock BRP and spec truck.


----------



## BudBartos

I will not be able to make it See You all next Sat for the last road race of the BRP winter series.


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE THERE:woohoo:
I NEED TO TRY OUT ALL THE STUFF WARREN WALLACE TAUGHT ME...:devil::devil:


----------



## BudBartos

That little PUNK !!!!!!!!!!! Glad none of Us have attitudes like that


----------



## BudBartos

Fill us in on how the racing went today :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Fill us in on how the racing went today :thumbsup:


We had 9 stock BRP's - race results:
http://freddies.proboards41.com/index.cgi?board=rr&action=display&thread=1202566766

Tom, Bill, Howard, and Cecil were fast! I was slow . In the A main, I changed front and rear tires, front springs, and rear pod lube. I was faster, but Tom was killer fast! I gave Howard a fee gift, I thought he was a lap ahead of me, so I let him by in the last 10 seconds :freak:.

Racing was fun - I need to change my battery configuration to 3-1 for Oval racing!

Spec truck was cool - Thanks Cecil for letting me borrow the wind tunnel packs.


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> We had 9 stock BRP's - race results:
> http://freddies.proboards41.com/index.cgi?board=rr&action=display&thread=1202566766
> 
> 
> Racing was fun - I need to change my battery configuration to 3-1 for Oval racing!


Why???


----------



## sg1

Is this Saturday a race? Road? Hotdogs?


----------



## Hangtime

Yes, hotdogs & we need something to eat.  

AH! Roaddogs :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

martian 710 said:


> Why???


it's what all the cool guys are doing! 

I need to get threw the corner faster.


----------



## Micro_Racer

what time do we race Saturday?


----------



## sg1

5 PM, for you 6 PM


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddie thought we were going to start at noon....


----------



## BudBartos

Good to hear Guy's !!!! Micro less changes will make You faster.

NOW this is SICK !!!
Check this out

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190199099407&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

I wish I had $8.95 back in the 60's to buy some of these to save 

Someone out there has alot of $$$$ to through away.
Mark H I better hear from You.


----------



## BudBartos

March 1 st road race starting at 5:00 at Freddies Hobbies :thumbsup: 
I'm going to be running the rent a racer in stock 

Will Tang make up some ground on Micro in the Super stock class ???

Where has Tang been


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> it's what all the cool guys are doing!
> 
> I need to get threw the corner faster.


Micro try this. Slower in early apex power on much sooner way faster 

Slow is fast


----------



## DAVON

BUD YOU GOT A PM:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Got it they will go out Tuesday :thumbsup:


----------



## iroczcec

Micro_Racer said:


> We had 9 stock BRP's - race results:
> http://freddies.proboards41.com/index.cgi?board=rr&action=display&thread=1202566766
> 
> Tom, Bill, Howard, and Cecil were fast! I was slow . In the A main, I changed front and rear tires, front springs, and rear pod lube. I was faster, but Tom was killer fast! I gave Howard a fee gift, I thought he was a lap ahead of me, so I let him by in the last 10 seconds :freak:.
> 
> Racing was fun - I need to change my battery configuration to 3-1 for Oval racing!
> 
> Spec truck was cool - Thanks Cecil for letting me borrow the wind tunnel packs.


no problem anytime!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Is this Saturday a race? Road? Hotdogs?


Road race No Hot dogs !!!! Start time 5:00 :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Got those blue dot rears on the rack !!! I know Tang needs a pair


----------



## sg1

He needs more then "blue dot rears"!!!

I love snow!! Early PAID release today


----------



## ZOOOOM

Got to Love these Government Jobs


----------



## BudBartos

You know I remember when We used to get LOTs of snow. This is nothing !!


----------



## Easy

Just spent 4 hrs. plowing, am going to stop for a bite, and maybe go out again. We have about 4-6 inches here, more on the west side I hear. Supposed to get another 4-6 tonight......
Bub, if you don't have enough snow, come over to my place , I have an extra shovel with your name on it!!!!
Don


----------



## BudBartos

OK so who all will be at the road race this Sat ?? It is at Freddies and starts at 5:00. 
Last winter points race is on Mar 9th which is a Sunday OVAL race :thumbsup:

The Fig 8 race will be on Mar 22 nd and We will be giving out the awards for the winter series at that race. No need to race the Fig 8 however.


----------



## BudBartos

Don >> I don't shovel anymore just wait 2 or 3 days it will melt


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> OK so who all will be at the road race this Sat ?? It is at Freddies and starts at 5:00.
> Last winter points race is on Mar 9th which is a Sunday OVAL race :thumbsup:
> 
> The Fig 8 race will be on Mar 22 nd and We will be giving out the awards for the winter series at that race. No need to race the Fig 8 however.


Logan and I will be there!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

I'm planning on going Saturday. It should be fun on the road course. Will it be a different layout?


----------



## BobS311

BudBartos said:


> OK so who all will be at the road race this Sat ?? It is at Freddies and starts at 5:00.
> Last winter points race is on Mar 9th which is a Sunday OVAL race :thumbsup:
> 
> The Fig 8 race will be on Mar 22 nd and We will be giving out the awards for the winter series at that race. No need to race the Fig 8 however.


Ryan and I will be there Saturday,
Bob


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Don >> I don't shovel anymore just wait 2 or 3 days it will melt


I just measured 16" on my deck, hard to drive through that much snow......
Don


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE THERE...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in !!!


Indeed...


----------



## ML23

im in :thumbsup:

-DrunkMike-


----------



## sg1

ML23 said:


> im in :thumbsup:
> 
> -DrunkMike-


 You're in if I get your can done 

My dad is in also!!


----------



## BudBartos

Sweet looks like a good turnout for an Road race. Mybe the best in a long time.

If anyone is looking for a comm lathe mine is on ebay Many fast motors were built off this thing back in the day 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370027455440&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=024

Maybe I'll get $6,100.00 like that Cox slot car


----------



## Micro_Racer

I am in for some road racing... let's have a good turn out so we don't have to hear Bud's bellyaching  any more...

can someone bring some tissues?


----------



## BudBartos

Just the facts


----------



## ML23

God forbid you ask a goverment worker for any help

-DrunkMike-








sg1 said:


> You're in if I get your can done
> 
> My dad is in also!!


----------



## sg1

I just got back from olive garden... too full to work...


----------



## my94mustangt

Bud is there any one in ur series with a associated or any other with a graphite chassis. I am getting 1 this weekend a complete car oval setup with a mod motor novak esc and a mamba brushless system. Some one said that a team associated racer said that the graphite doesnt work on the dirt. For some reason I dont belive that a stock car will out handle a well set up oval graphite chassis. Any input for me? 

PS. Did ya ever try A super 16D?


----------



## BudBartos

No one in our series since it is only for BRP or pan type cars. If You can get at least 3 to come out Freddie will run a class for You. 
We ran super 16D's several years ago they were no faster. It was because of the voltage and weight of the car.


----------



## my94mustangt

bud have you been to the new slot car track in amherst? I race in the isra series and we had a few races up there.


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> I just got back from olive garden... too full to work...


 
They hiring?????


----------



## BudBartos

my94mustangt said:


> bud have you been to the new slot car track in amherst? I race in the isra series and we had a few races up there.


yes it is 3 mile from home. I'm racing tonight.


----------



## my94mustangt

Do you have brushes avalible for the 370 size motor i havnt found them any where. Luckly I havnt had to do any thing yet but I know the day will come for new brushess.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> They hiring?????


 Olive Garden is always looking for bus boys!!


----------



## sg1

my94mustangt said:


> Do you have brushes avalible for the 370 size motor i havnt found them any where. Luckly I havnt had to do any thing yet but I know the day will come for new brushess.


 What type of 370 motor do you have?


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Olive Garden is always looking for bus boys!!


Do they share tips ??


----------



## BudBartos

If it a enclosed endbell 370 they don't sell brushes for those.


----------



## DAVE B

bud, you've got a pm. thanks


----------



## Micro_Racer

I wanted to bring this to your attention. On Freddies Forum he writes:

_My calendar shows it being a 12 noon race time. This Saturday March 1st at noon see you there_ 

Bud - you said we race at 5pm and Freddies has 12 noon -- which is it?


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Just the facts


FACT - going back to 2000 - when I started to race BRP, the largest turn out was:

November 20th 2003:
36 Stock
11 Mod

What type of race you ask?

ROAD - HobbyTown at the fair grounds.

Put that fact in your pipe and smoke it


----------



## TangTester

Micro_Racer said:


> FACT - going back to 2000 - when I started to race BRP, the largest turn out was:
> 
> November 20th 2003:
> 36 Stock
> 11 Mod
> 
> What type of race you ask?
> 
> ROAD - HobbyTown at the fair grounds.
> 
> Put that fact in your pipe and smoke it


But remember that race also had somewhere around 60 total entiree. I don't think any raceway around even gets that close to that turn out. 

I just look at the turn out for the winter series road races. I think that the three races were the lowest turn outs for this series.


If I remember the last series at Da Track was oval only.


I am up for change, I like SG1's idea of make the center wider and longer.

Tang

P.S. I dont smoke


----------



## TangTester

We switch all Saturday races to 5:00pm starting time


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> We switch all Saturday races to 5:00pm starting time


Well someone should let Freddie know! He has us starting at noon...


----------



## BudBartos

It is at 5:00 I'll call him Friday !!!! If He has it at noon there will be no one there


----------



## BudBartos

OK I just got off the phone with Freddie. The race will start at 5:00 Sat.
What happened is this was a original Sat Freddies race they were to start at noon but when We moved from Classic and went to 5:00 and everyone liked it We decieded to move all of them to 5:00.
So race is at 5:00
See Ya :wave: :woohoo:


----------



## Don S

Hobbytown didn't have any oval races in their series at the fairgrounds.
Those sure where fun races and big turnouts, on a Thursday night.
Where are they now??????


----------



## ghoulardi

*H-Town*

The fairgrounds got to be too much work to set up and tear down. Same ol same ol. Everyone wants to race but nobody wants to help. Then Steve tried renting a building for a permanent track. Lost a whole lot of $. Then we had the H-Town parking lot series. The same people that did all of that work finally got burned out too. If someone wants to COMMIT to running in the parking lot again I imagine Steve would let you use the stuff again. 

Any takers? 

Just my .02


Indeed...


----------



## Bill Weaver

No way HT left us high & dry in the gate fiasco


----------



## vn1500

Bill Weaver said:


> No way HT left us high & dry in the gate fiasco


I don't think it was HT that left us high and dry but the people Steve had put in charge of running the races that left us high and dry and then the Gayte didn't show very much interest in opening up on Fri. nites to let someone else run the races , but then again everything is here say and conjecture and most people think i'm talkin out my a$$.....


----------



## BudBartos

Let's not go there !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

The past is done -- lets keep focus on the future... 

See you all tomorrow around 4'ish


----------



## BudBartos

See You all about 3:00 the rack is full and the body box also :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Another great night of racing!!! Thanks Freddie and Bud!!!:wave:


----------



## DAVON

I AGREE WITH MARTIAN :thumbsup:
MR.WEAVER YOU GOT A PM


----------



## Micro_Racer

I liked that track layout! Fun road course....

Bud - you have a PM


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks to all the BRP racers for coming out to the last road race. It was fun running the rent a racer (that was it's first win of the season) !!!!!
21 racers which is the series record of road racing.

Ok so there is one more points race it is next Sunday and it is on the oval with 1/10th cars so the bite will be high.

The awards and Fig 8 race will be on March 22 

I have also decided to try a new race at the awards banquet it will be call a RoadOval  Part road part oval. Doing this for the guys that are coming out for the festivities and don't want to crash there cars in the Fig 8 race.

So We will do a Italian sausage feast called a taste of summer. To You from BRP :thumbsup: Then the awards will be handed out. Then the Fig 8 action and the RoadOval. So come on out and have some FUN :woohoo:

There will be trophies for both Fig 8 and the RoadOval.
Starting time will be at 5:00 for racing and We will eat at 4:15 :wave:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Micro can you post official points please ??


----------



## BobS311

Micro:
Who is the manufacturer of you personal transponder? I was going to look into getting one,
Bob


----------



## Marty Mangione

Bud you got another PM. Whew!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

VERY GREAT COURSE, LOTS OF SPEED AND FUN, FUN, FUN!! THANK YOU SO MUCH TO FREDDY AND HIS HOBBY STORE FOR A GREAT SEASON AND TO ANOTHER GREAT SUMMER SEASON COMING UP!! MaRtY TsB


----------



## BudBartos

Marty >> Got it I will send them out Monday.


----------



## Marty Mangione

I hope the future holds a few different track layouts for the BRP`s in the summer series. love the road courses but a TRI-OVAL would be cool. having to set up your car and practice or make changes between qual`s, how about a little thinkin on yer feet. Sted of HO HUM i set it up last month and look!!, it still turns left. YAWN!! Marty


----------



## Marty Mangione

Thanks Bud!! See ya Sunday. Marty


----------



## Micro_Racer

BobS311 said:


> Micro:
> Who is the manufacturer of you personal transponder? I was going to look into getting one,
> Bob


PTX

Check out this thread:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?p=4208336#post4208336

I ordered my from across the pond... $60.00 with free shipping..


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bill Weaver said:


> Micro can you post official points please ??


 
will have them up on Monday


----------



## sg1

Another wonderful day of racing  I love those road races!!

Bud,
When can I get a new Don S. chassis?? I may need 2  

Don S,
Don't forget to clear out for the servo saver


----------



## BudBartos

Maybe by summer series.


----------



## Micro_Racer

points attached - you will need excel to open.


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >>> Your stuff went out today why are results not up to Mar 1??? mine reads only to Jan 
Marty>> Your items also went out.


----------



## martian 710

Ditto on the points!!!


----------



## BobS311

BudBartos said:


> Micro >>> Your stuff went out today why are results not up to Mar 1??? mine reads only to Jan
> Marty>> Your items also went out.


Unhide the columns, they are all there.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Micro >>> Your stuff went out today why are results not up to Mar 1??? mine reads only to Jan
> Marty>> Your items also went out.


try again mine shows to March 1 - the columns were hidden


----------



## martian 710

Found them. Thanks Micro!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver

any results from 2-9 ???


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Are the points going to show on Freddies site? I do not have excel.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bill Weaver said:


> any results from 2-9 ???


I was trying to forget that race -- the results have been updated.

Don - i have attached a text doc with the points


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >>> Thanks for the points update :thumbsup: 
Looks like stock May come down to the wire on Sunday :woohoo:


----------



## Easy

Bud 
You have a p.m.
Don


----------



## sg1

Bud,
Are you running stock again Sunday??


----------



## TangTester

Im pretty sure I am out for sunday


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> Are you running stock again Sunday??


No I'm running super stock :thumbsup: Are You still going to come?


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> Im pretty sure I am out for sunday


Come on Tang just because Your 12 time champion


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Thank you Micro.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> No I'm running super stock :thumbsup: Are You still going to come?


 I was thinking about trying stock....


----------



## BudBartos

I don't want to get in the way there is a pretty good fight for the points there. Your not going to the grand race at the gate?


----------



## sg1

I wasn't able to download the entry...


----------



## TangTester

I have to go to the land of chesse again.


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> I have to go to the land of chesse again.


What's a chesse??


----------



## sg1

Tang,
I hope all this traveling to exotic places doesn't affect your summer series


----------



## Marty Mangione

Sunday should be fun!!


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> Tang,
> I hope all this traveling to exotic places doesn't affect your summer series


It may give someone else a chance at the championship


----------



## BudBartos

Come on 13 is a lucky charm


----------



## iroczcec

anyone know of someone that looking for a brp mine is for sale in the oval swap section car,stand,9650 and some batts for 160 bucks obo thanks


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> It may give someone else a chance at the championship


Maybe Tang will be like Farve and retire!!! WOW!!


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> Maybe Tang will be like Farve and retire!!! WOW!!


Maybe 12 is a pretty good number to retire on.

Or I could run few races like Mark Martin


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - got the top secret parts today - They look Awesome! THANKS!!!


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Maybe 12 is a pretty good number to retire on.
> 
> Or I could run few races like Mark Martin


 It only gets worse..... You're past your prime... I remember the good ol' days when Tang's hair wasn't gray (not as much)... You're gonna need bifocals not sunglasses!!


----------



## Easy

Bifocal sunglasses!!!!!!


----------



## Hangtime

Hey guys. I want to take a moment & thank everyone for the BRP fun this winter. My back & family stuff has made racing tough lately, but i want you to know that it was the most racing fun I think I've ever had. I'll be keeping my gear & plan on coming out again sometime. Thank You all!

Rick A


----------



## martian 710

We've missed you Rick!!! I hope everything turns around for you soon!!! :thumbsup::wave: Brett


----------



## Easy

Hope things improve for you Rick. I too have had problems getting to the track on race days, too much snow and family things. Hope Fri. evenings in the summer are better. Can plan lawn work, not snow falls!!!!
Don


----------



## martian 710

I think something needs to be done about the spoilers in the COT class. I think everyone should have to use the stock spacers that come with the kit. Preferrably unaltered, but not lengthened for sure. "Some" racers are getting a "little" carried away with them.(But it didn't seem to help anyway)


----------



## sg1

martian 710 said:


> I think something needs to be done about the spoilers in the COT class. I think everyone should have to use the stock spacers that come with the kit. Preferrably unaltered, but not lengthened for sure. "Some" racers are getting a "little" carried away with them.(But it didn't seem to help anyway)


 I agree!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

martian 710 said:


> I think something needs to be done about the spoilers in the COT class. I think everyone should have to use the stock spacers that come with the kit. Preferably unaltered, but not lengthened for sure. "Some" racers are getting a "little" carried away with them.(But it didn't seem to help anyway)


To compensate for the slanted trunk lid on the 1st version COT body, I cut a plastic washer in half and glued it to the back half of the stock spacer that came with the body. This way the front of the wing was not slanted up. The 2nd version of the COT body does correct this issue. I will be painting a new body for the summer series, and this will not be an issue.


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> I think something needs to be done about the spoilers in the COT class. I think everyone should have to use the stock spacers that come with the kit. Preferrably unaltered, but not lengthened for sure. "Some" racers are getting a "little" carried away with them.(But it didn't seem to help anyway)


 
For sure two of those looked like super birds from the 70's. You can only use one stock spacer like the ones that come with the wing. If You want You can trim that spacer on old bodies to get some angle.


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime >>> Maybe You can make it out on the 22 nd for the award festivities.


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> To compensate for the slanted trunk lid on the 1st version COT body, I cut a plastic washer in half and glued it to the back half of the stock spacer that came with the body. This way the front of the wing was not slanted up. The 2nd version of the COT body does correct this issue. I will be painting a new body for the summer series, and this will not be an issue.


 Cheater.....


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> For sure two of those looked like super birds from the 70's. You can only use one stock spacer like the ones that come with the wing. If You want You can trim that spacer on old bodies to get some angle.


If You noticed it did not help neither of those racers


----------



## Don S

You say neighter, I say neither.
I just may a pair of 2.117" tall posts for my wing.


----------



## BudBartos

Thank You Don for the correction !! I missed that day of school


----------



## ghoulardi

Easy said:


> Bifocal sunglasses!!!!!!


 I happen to have trifocal sunglasses !! :dude:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

While we are correcting spelling how about made.


----------



## DAVON

Donald Deutsch said:


> While we are correcting spelling hiow about made.


AND HOW ABOUT "HOW"...:tongue:


----------



## martian 710

This might go on for evor!!!! Whoops!!! I mean ever!!!:wave:


----------



## martian 710

Is anyone interested in running COTs on the road-oval on the 22nd?


----------



## Micro_Racer

On the 23rd I will have my COT with me for the road-oval. I will not run the fig 8 as the spare parts car that I was going to run will be run by my daughter Emma. She will make her R/C debut at Freddies! She is very excited to race with Dad. We painted up a Bug body tonight.


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> On the 23rd I will have my COT with me for the road-oval. I will not run the fig 8 as the spare parts car that I was going to run will be run by my daughter Emma. She will make her R/C debut at Freddies! She is very excited to race with Dad. We painted up a Bug body tonight.


When is She going ??
I may run the roadoval will have to see if We get enough to do the figure 8.
But don't forget I have to cook that day


----------



## Donald Deutsch

We aren't running on Easter are we? I thought the race is on the 22nd.


----------



## DAVON

Donald Deutsch said:


> I thought the race is on the 22nd.


I THINK YOUR RIGHT...:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

yes 22nd - Saturday road-oval


----------



## BudBartos

Sorry for that weekend but Freddie is out of town the weekend before and after.

Micro when is Your daughter coming out to race? This Sunday or in the summer?


----------



## Micro_Racer

The trophy day - the road - oval


----------



## BudBartos

WHO will be running in the fig 8 race???


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> WHO will be running in the fig 8 race???


Shyniah, Logan, and Myself!!!:woohoo::thumbsup: I don't know if we'll be there this Sunday with the forecast. The ski resort has it's Spring Carnival this weekend and it looks like a good (maybe the last) weekend for skiing. I know were going Sat. for sure. I don't know about Sunday yet. If we race Sunday Shyniah and Logan both should be there with me!!!:thumbsup: I've got jury duty next week. That should be fun.:drunk:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Just to clarify - the last points race is Sunday the 9th and then the trophy - fig 8 - road-oval race is Saturday the 22nd...


----------



## BudBartos

Big snow a comin hope it is gone by Sunday !!!!


----------



## Easy

Me too. 

Wish it wouldn't come at all. (no offense to you skiers, but I have had enough already!!!!)

Don


----------



## ghoulardi

DAVON said:


> I THINK YOUR RIGHT...:thumbsup:


 It should be "you're".

Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos

I will be there Sunday even if there is 24" of snow. Got to get some use out of that gas sucking 4WD


----------



## OrangeRacer

Unfortunately will miss the last oval race Sunday. Hope everyone has a good time and hopefully the roads are clear by then. Here comes the snow.

Looking forward to the Summer Series, see everyone April 18th :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

HOPE TO BE THERE SUNDAY :thumbsup: BUT IF ITS GOING TO GET AS BAD AS THEY SAY THEN I'M OUT


----------



## BudBartos

Have faith how often are the weather men right around here


----------



## Easy

Look out your window, and then look at the weather radar, the storm is just leaving Texas, and heading north..... All of Ohio is getting snow, and looks like it will be for another 24-36 hours.
Don


----------



## K-5 CAPER

snow is poop>>>>>>>>>>>working on trip back to Paradise Island Bahamas as we speak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> Look out your window, and then look at the weather radar, the storm is just leaving Texas, and heading north..... All of Ohio is getting snow, and looks like it will be for another 24-36 hours.
> Don


Don>> Get that plow ready 

K5 >> Can I go


----------



## Easy

I'll be out in a short while. I like to wait for rush hour/school bus hour to be over, because it makes traveling from job to job a bit easier. Hope it isn't as bad as it looks on radar.
Don


----------



## Easy

Here are 2 links to radar views of the mess we will be dealing with.
Don

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245&enlarge=true&animate=true

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=generic&enlarge=true&animate=true


----------



## martian 710

That's not snow. It's just a big flock of geese heading back to Canada for the summer!!!:devil::wave: I just got back from jury selection(didn't get picked:thumbsupit's snowing like crazy and the roads are a mess 4 miles north of here. It's just raining here at the moment.


----------



## Easy

We have about 4-6 on the ground now, been snowing since 9-9:30 a.m. They say we will get 4-8 more before 7 a.m. Sat. and the storm will start slowing and be gone around midnight Sat. Hope it goes sooner than that!!! Oh well, got to get ready and hit the streets...
Later
Don


----------



## Easy

I just heard 4-8 inches tonight, 6-12 inches tomorrow during the day, and the storm will start tapering off Sun. morning.
Bud, get the 4X4 turned on and rolling!!!!
Don


----------



## DAVON

DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE TIME CHANGE THIS WEEKEND :freak::freak:


----------



## ghoulardi

Went up 71 earlier. total mess !!!


----------



## BudBartos

DAVON said:


> DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE TIME CHANGE THIS WEEKEND :freak::freak:


GOOD Point :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Would we re-schedule the last race if it is snowed out?


----------



## BudBartos

Trouble is Freddie is out of town next weekend !!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK - would we have 13 races with 3 through outs?


----------



## iroczcec

micro you have pm thanks. i have a good deal on a brp + extras in the oval swap


----------



## Bill Weaver

snow should let up by sat pm. we will be ok according to forcast ha ha


----------



## Easy

I just heard that it would be gone by Sun. morning. Hopefully Sat. night, but from what I see, I doubt it, looks more like Sun. afternoon........
Don


----------



## waynesr

Are We still racing tomorrow?


----------



## BudBartos

Just talked to Freddie

Yes race is ON I will be there about 10:30 don't forget to change Your time tonight. Drive safe :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

For those that needed it I have more VOODOO drops in !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Weaver

I will be there with my dog sled


----------



## Easy

Sorry, I will be plowing tomorrow again. We now have over 20 inches fresh on the ground, and it is still snowing... Seems like every weekend this stuff falls.
Oh well, sometime it will be summer again.
Have fun.
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Just talked to Freddie
> 
> Yes race is ON I will be there about 10:30 don't forget to change Your time tonight. Drive safe :thumbsup:


The police are asking people not to travel. In Portage County (That's Ravenna - Freddies) you can get a ticket for just driving on the road. 

From the Portage County Web Site:
Winter storm warning remains in effect until 10 am edt Sunday.
Snow, heavy at times, will taper off from west to east across the area tonight. By the time the snow tapers off, total snow accumulations should range from 12 to 18 inches across much of the area. 
Gusty northwest winds between 20 and 30 mph will begin to diminish this evening. Until then expect to find considerable blowing and drifting of the snow causing near blizzard conditions at times. 
Roads that have not been plowed, and roads exposed to drifting snow will likely be impassible this evening. Local travel restrictions are in place. You will be ticketed for non-emergency travel.



If it continues as it is now, I will not travel out


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >>> I will get the points if Your not there. Everyone Drive safe if your coming. I hear that martian 710 will be sking to the race


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE WAITING UNTIL MORNING TO DECIDE IF I'M COMING OR NOT...MAYBE IT WILL ALL MELT BY THEN..:tongue::tongue: HOPE TO BE THERE.


----------



## BudBartos

It has stopped SNOWING That is like 33 hours of snow.


----------



## BobS311

Well, after snowblowing 5 TIMES today and falling down the hill that is my driveway, it should be clear in the morning. I knew I bought that Expedition for a reason.....
See you tomorrow,
Bob & Ryan


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Micro >>> I will get the points if Your not there. Everyone Drive safe if your coming. I hear that martian 710 will be sking to the race


We just got in from skiing. First time i ever skied back up the hill. 60+ mph gusts straight up the slopes would stop you in your tracks a blow you backwards on the lesser slopes. I think I should thaw out about mid June.:freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer

It did stop snowing...now can the salt trucks clear the roads? I have about 3 cars that are stuck on my street.....


----------



## DAVON

WELL IT'S 7:45 AND I CAN SEE ACROSS THE STREET NOW....BUT I CAN'T GET OUT OF THE DRIVE WAY....AND I'M NOT GOING TO SHOVEL IT....SO THAT MEANS I'M OUT FOR TODAY ....SO HAVE FUN AND DRIVE SAFE :thumbsup:
IS FREDDIES CLOSED FOR RACING NEXT SUNDAY?? OR NOT?? CAN SOMEONE FIND OUT TODAY...PLEASE


----------



## Micro_Racer

I am in the same boat. I have about 4 feet of snow at the end of the driveway. I am not going today. -- Everyone drive safe, and have a good time! 

Bud - grab the points!


----------



## Hangtime

this is why I bought the 4x4. I'm loading the nitro & I'm FREE!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Just thought I would point out. This is a double points day today. :thumbsup:

For those who made it out today it look like reward was worth the drive:woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Cool - so who made it out? Bud could sure use the double points!


----------



## TangTester

Hey Guys

It 40 degrees and sunny here in WI. I even have a sunburn!
Tang


----------



## Easy

Just got back in, been going since 3 a.m. Have one more job to do after dark and hopefully this will be the end of this storm for me. Hope everyone had a great time, see ya all during the summer series.
Don


----------



## ML23

had great time today see everyone this summer.:wave:


-DrunkMike-


----------



## BudBartos

Double points wa just a joke We had 11 racers brave the cold and snow. By the way roads were fine and even dry on the way home.
In stock We had Hangtime for the win Goulardie 2nd, Bill weaver 3rd, Marty short bus 4th ML23 5th Bob s was 6th and DAVON was 7th with a DNS.

Ryan S took novice and I beleived wrapped up second place for the series.

Super stock was a bash fest with team Gerber cutting and weaving to take Me out but it was fun. Bud 1st, Tyler G 2nd, waynster 3rd and Don S 4th.
Thanks Freddie and Bill weaver for clearing a path to the door.

Don't forget Mar 22 ROADOVAL and FIG 8 race with awards presentation and food :thumbsup:

For the ROADOVAL stock class gearing will be run 10/45 Micro if You don't have a gear get close to it.


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> It 40 degrees and sunny here in WI. I even have a sunburn!
> Tang


Good luck getting in your driveway when You come home


----------



## iroczcec

micro did you get my pm or did you change your mind. i am selling my brp with car stand 4-batteries a couple extras tires for 110.00 shipped i will leave the futaba9650 servo in for 150.00 shipped thanks [email protected]


----------



## Hangtime

Big fun today! Very casual with lots of time to get ready & hang with the guys. Thanks everybody.


----------



## BobS311

As always... a great time today. Too bad about the double points though.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

iroczcec said:


> micro did you get my pm or did you change your mind. i am selling my brp with car stand 4-batteries a couple extras tires for 110.00 shipped i will leave the futaba9650 servo in for 150.00 shipped thanks [email protected]


I had a friend who was interested. I forwarded your info to him.


----------



## BudBartos

Micro>>> I mailed the points out today. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Cool - thanks -


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Just got my car out of the driveway. First time since the snow started. Woopee now I can go back to work for the evening. See everyone on the 22nd.


----------



## sg1

Bud,
How are the new CNC'ed chassis' coming along??


----------



## BudBartos

I just got the last sample will check it out. I should have some by the 22nd.


----------



## BudBartos

Well here We go gas is at $3.46 here  

I think it is pure greed on the oil companys.


----------



## DAVE B

I agree, I'm paying 3.69 for diesel down here.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> I just got the last sample will check it out. I should have some by the 22nd.


Have you come up with a price? Will it be all the fiberglass parts? Will it be in kit form? Will you build it for me???


----------



## BudBartos

No ,Yes , No, No


----------



## ghoulardi

Will it be better or just different ?


----------



## martian 710

Gas is $3.19 here deisel is $4.13. I can't wait till I get back to work and start driving the 10mpg 4x4 again.:freak:


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Will it be better or just different ?


It's the same


----------



## Easy

martian 710 said:


> Gas is $3.19 here deisel is $4.13. I can't wait till I get back to work and start driving the 10mpg 4x4 again.:freak:


You don't know how luck you are to get 10mpg!! While plowing, with the 500lb. plow on the front and the 800lbs of ballast in the bed, I am lucky to get 6mpg on the road!! 

When pulling the trailer, with all the equipment on it, in the summer, around 10mpg is as good as it gets.....
I do feel your pain.....
Don


----------



## sg1

Bud,
TOP SECRET PM!!


----------



## BudBartos

Got it !!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1

What are you doing up this early?


----------



## BudBartos

LOOKING for a Job


----------



## ghoulardi

$3.45 here today


----------



## nicky-bobby04

oh my god!!!! hey guys i havent been on in a while!!!!! yeah i know we havent been out to the races but i think we are coming to the summer serise...


----------



## ghoulardi

Ian will be sooooooooooooooooooo pleased to hear that !!! :woohoo:


indeed...


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> LOOKING for a Job


 So he can buy gas ! 

Indeed...


----------



## Donald Deutsch

How soon before the final points are posted somewhere?


----------



## Micro_Racer

You will see the final points on the 22nd!


----------



## BudBartos

That means You all have to come out and see if You got a BIG trophy.
Plus run the Fig 8 and roadoval and have dinner :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I know I am not going to get a trophy, but since I am working on the 22nd, I am interested in what place I ended up. See you for the Summer series.


----------



## BudBartos

Working ???? Get that schedule cleared for the summer !!! Don I'm sure Micro will post results. You still will get one of those awsome BRP rewards :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

MR.WEAVER YOU ...:thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I have worked out most the Summer dates with a fellow worker.


----------



## RC 18 MT

OMG Every one says BRP is the ebst. I have seen a BRP on a concrete track and it hit about 50 MPH stock! i want one but dont have the $$$ sux i will be into it soo tho!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

So Who all will be at the Roadoval this Sat?? I need to get a idea for the food. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

I'm coming but I don't eat much. :tongue:


----------



## martian 710

My whole gang will be there. Shyniah's baking a cake for dessert!!! You should see Logan. He had a face first wipeout off a box in the terrain park with his snow board yesterday. He's got a black eye and it looks like someone took a cheese grater to the left side of his face. It didn't slow him down any though, It's getting awfully hard keeping up to him and Shyniah on the slopes.:freak:See everyone Saturday!!!:woohoo::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be at Freddies, along with my daughter Emma. We finished her Da Bug body, and it is full of flower stickers...

The points have been tabulated, and are ready for the big Trophy ceremony!


----------



## BudBartos

Ok 9 so far


----------



## ghoulardi

*Roval*

I'm IN !!!!!!!!!!

Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos

10 !!! Will team Short Bus be coming?


----------



## Bill Weaver

I will be there Dennis and Nikibobby said they are coming


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I will be there...


----------



## BudBartos

16 so far !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BobS311

Bud:
You have a PM


----------



## BudBartos

Got it Bob !!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

What about the Gerbers and Zoom ????


----------



## BudBartos

Tang, K5 ???? 

I know Your out there


----------



## TangTester

im in 
are we car pooling?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes I will pick You up at 1:00. Have to get there good and early for setup.


----------



## nicky-bobby04

ooo yeah we are coming cuz my dad is all planning to come...he even told me that i better be ready early cuz i have softball practice...so who knows if we might be able to make the summer seriescuz i made the jv softball team!!!! woooo!!! :woohoo:


----------



## nicky-bobby04

and yeah i know ian would be happy to know that im going to be there on saturday...


----------



## sg1

NASA reps will not be there


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> NASA reps will not be there


But We will have sausage !!!!! Close NASA down for a day.


----------



## BudBartos

OK looks like We should have 15 to 20 there. :thumbsup:

Just so You know the entry will be the same $10.00 for this race. Food is complements of BRP Thanks !!!! And the TIP Jar will be there.


----------



## BudBartos

Well the rack is packed, good time to get Your parts so Your ready for the summer series.

I will also have some CNC chassis kits done they are basicly the same but cut on a precision CNC machine. 

Sausage is purchased and I'm ready to get cookin for Sat. :thumbsup:

I here We may have more snow but don't let that keep You away remember We were there when there was like 15 " On the ground last time.

Hope to see a good turnout Sat :wave: :woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

Bud, can you bring 2 stock motors for me Sat.? I want to put some new power in Shyniah's and Logan's cars for the summer series!!! I'm probably going to upgrade Shyniah to a V2m for summer.:thumbsup: Can't we move the race to next weekend so we don't miss a good ski weekend?:devil::jest::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Bud, can you bring 2 stock motors for me Sat.? I want to put some new power in Shyniah's and Logan's cars for the summer series!!! I'm probably going to upgrade Shyniah to a V2m for summer.:thumbsup: Can't we move the race to next weekend so we don't miss a good ski weekend?:devil::jest::wave:


After much consideration on moving the race NO WAY !!!!

Arn't they open on Easter ?? Just think Easter and Were still playing in the snow


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> After much consideration on moving the race NO WAY !!!!
> 
> Arn't they open on Easter ?? Just think Easter and Were still playing in the snow


Yah, their open on Easter but we have a family reunion-Easter dinner to go to on Sunday. The ski resort(Hidden Valley) we go to was supposed to close Sunday but they still have almost 3 feet of snow on the ground. They have decided to try to stay open for an extra 2 weekends at least. I guess we can skip skiing Satuday. We're going to Hidden Valley tomorrow, Seven Springs on Monday, and Wisp in Maryland on Tuesday. I'll probably need a wheel chair to get around after that.:freak:


----------



## BudBartos

Must be nice to be young !!!! I used to ski and skateboard


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Were the wheels made out of stone on your skateboard Bud?? Hey what exactly is a road/oval??


----------



## BudBartos

The first ones were clay Road oval is part road and part oval


----------



## BudBartos

Sausage is cooking and it smells good :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Bud 

Dont burn mine please!!!


----------



## TangTester

Or drop it on the ground!


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> Or drop it on the ground!


I do better than drop it on the ground for You


----------



## BobS311

What time do we start tomorrow?


----------



## BudBartos

Eating or racing??
We eat at 4:00 then awards then race about 5:00


----------



## Micro_Racer

what's with the 6 inches of snow today?!?!!? I thought it was Spring


----------



## martian 710

It's sure going to make it easy for the Easter Bunny to hide eggs tomorrow.


----------



## martian 710

Bud, you have a PM!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Got it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

WE got a foot in Lakewood!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Don't be a BABY ! Lets figure 8 it


----------



## Easy

Wish I could make it tonight. 
Been plowing since 2:30 a.m, just taking a break and going back out shortly. 
Glad to see the west side finally got more snow than we did. Here in the LeRoy/Thompson/Chardon areas, we only got about 6 inches. In Hambden/Chardon Twp. some places had a foot or more. It is amazing how much the snow depth varies within a few miles.
Have a good time, summer is better for me to race, so see you all this summer.
Don


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BRP Final Figure 8 Race and Awards Night

I would like to say thanks for coming out. And for having your Winter series here. I am looking forward to the Summer series. Mr. Weaver has some nice track layouts, Tonight was real fun we will put more in like this. I think we all had a total blast this evening. See you all in a few weeks. And a SPECIAL THANKS :woohoo:to Bud for making it possable :thumbsup: you the man 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock Roval: 
Rick Arendale with 51/5:05.01

-- BRP Stock Roval - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 5 101 10:03.25 Howard Kemery  
2 4 101 10:06.80 Tom Barret 
3 3 101 10:02.97 Michael Elwood 
4 2 94 10:00.47 Short Bus Marty 
5 7 91 10:02.96 Don Smolik 
6 6 91 10:11.78 Dave Lazor 
7 1 63 6:36.30 Rick Arendale 

-- BRP Stock Roval - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 47 5:05.26 Bill Weaver :thumbsup: 
2 2 44 5:02.42 Bob Sauer 
3 5 41 5:05.81 George 
4 6 40 5:00.44 Nicky-Bobby 
5 3 22 2:55.21 Dennis Miller 
-- 4 --- DNS --- Ross Jaenke 
-- 7 --- DNS --- Norm S 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Novice: 
Ryan Sauer with 32/5:08.37

-- BRP Novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 32 5:09.56 Ryan Sauer 
2 2 16 4:58.30 Emma Elwood 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Fig 8: 
Bud with 47/5:02.24

-- BRP Fig 8 - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 91 10:03.24 Patrick Barber:woohoo: 
2 1 86 10:05.46 Bud 
3 4 84 10:04.29 Brett Watson 
4 3 82 9:54.97 Howard Kemery 
5 7 61 10:04.19 Shyniah 
6 9 46 10:07.42 Logan 
-- 6 --- DNS --- Bill Weaver 
-- 8 --- DNS --- Norm S 
-- 5 --- DNS --- Don Smolik


----------



## Hangtime

Trophy day with a cook-in. Sandwiches were great! Biggest trophy I've ever won! Thanks to Bud & Freddie for a fun day of racing.


----------



## TangTester

Great fun tonight. Saw some of the best racing all year in the roadoval class. The figure 8 was the most fun I have had racing in years. I never knew I could hold my breathe for 10 mins. Thanks to Bud and Freddie for a great season of racing.

Thanks to Bob S. for video taping the figure 8 races for me. I will have then up in a few days.


----------



## BudBartos

SIMPLY FUN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

What a fun night of racing. The figure-8 was just too much fun!!! Total damage to our 3 cars for the night was 2 broken bumpers and a bent rear axle. I'll bet there is no other car that will go through what they did with as little damage. Thanks Bud for the totally awesome series trophies!!!:woohoo::thumbsup: I think the trophies were to big though and overloaded our car. It broke down 1 exit after we got on 76 and my wife had to come get us. We just got home now. I can't wait to see what the repair bill is going to be.  Thanks again Freddie and Bud!!!:thumbsup: Now I got to go play Easter Bunny. At least the 2" of snow we got last night melted away today so I can hide the eggs outside.


----------



## DAVON

LITTLE CARS...BIG FUN:woohoo:...GREAT TIME LAST NIGHT....CONGRATS TO ALL THE CLASS WINNERS...AND THANKS TO BUD & FREDDIE FOR MAKING IT ALL POSSIBLE....SEE YOU ALL SOON:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

That was a lot of FUN! The road-oval was very interesting! The Fig 8 was fun to watch :thumbsup:.

Emma really enjoyed racing, and wants a big trophy :freak:

The final points with through outs:
*BRP 2007-2008 Indoor Series Points *
*Stock Class Novice *
*Position Name Total*
*1 Logan Watson 687*
*2 Ryan Sauer 596*
*3 Shyniah Watson 300*
4 Ben Kasper 195
5 Greg Bell Jr. 194
6 Rory Notch 98
*Stock Class *
*Position Name Total*
*1 Brett Watson 986*
*2 Rick Arendale 975*
*3 Bill Weaver 941*
4 Ross Jaenke 937
5 George 842
6 Dave Lazor 806
7 Don Deutsch 792
8 Howard 575
9 Short Bus Marty 531
10 Dennis Miller 520
11 Bob Sauer 496
12 Nicole Miller 473
13 Elmer Small 402
14 Rick Lohr 364
15 Mark Heitger 364
16 Don Pflueger 356
17 Tom Barret 352
18 Cecil Parson 290
19 Patrick Barber 199
20 Mike Long 178
21 Butch 165
22 Tyler Gerber 100
23 Ron Wentz 98
24 Wayne Gerber SR. 97
25 Gary Chapin 95
26 Bud Bartos 95
27 Jason Dailey 90
28 Brett Kasper 79
29 Nitro Jeff 79
30 Norm S 71
*Super Stock *
*Position Name Total*
1 Bud Bartos 998
*2 Patrick Barber 970*
*3 Micro_Racer 953*
*4 Brett Watson 947*
5 Don Smolik 928
6 Wayne Gerber 595
7 Dan Korff 555
8 Dave Lazor 450
9 Mark Svec 268
10 Bill Weaver 172
11 Rick Arendale 96
12 Chris Kandrach 92
13 Mike Rhodes 89


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock Roval:
> Rick Arendale with 51/5:05.01
> 
> -- BRP Stock Roval - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 5 101 10:03.25 Howard Kemery
> 2 4 101 10:06.80 Tom Barret
> 3 3 *101 10:02.97* Michael Elwood


Must be some kind of computer glitch - 3rd place has the fastest time?!?!?!?

Lots of fun last night - congrats to Tom and Howard - I enjoyed racing with you guys!


----------



## BobS311

Great Time! :thumbsup:

Can't wait to see the Figure-8 edited post on YouTube. I can't imagine any other RC car taking that kind of abuse and surviving. Ryan couldn't get over the fact that Mr. Weaver's car flew higher than his head.

I just wanted to say thanks to Bud, every one of the racers, and Freddie's for making this so much fun for him and me. You guys are the best. The trophy was quite a hit when we got home. It's currently sitting on the table by our front door so the whole family can see it when they come over for dinner tonight:hat:

Reasonable prices...
Robust, tunable cars...
Fair competitive racing...
Good natured, helpful racers...
A good facility....

I couldn't have asked for more when Ryan and I started doing this again. That's what I get for cleaning out the basement and finding the cars in storage

See You for the summer series!:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Stock class winners :thumbsup: 


Left to right Brett Watson (martian 710) 2007/2008 CHAMPION 2nd Rick arendale (hangtime) and 3rd Bill Weaver ( Bill Weaver)


----------



## BudBartos

Novice winners :thumbsup: 


Left to right Logan Watson CHAMPION 2nd Ryan Saure 3rd Shyniah Watson

Good Job !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Super stock winners :thumbsup: 


Left to right CHAMPION Pat Barber ( Tang tester) 2nd Michael Elwood ( Micro racer ) 3rd Brett Watson ( martian 710)


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks to EVERYONE :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

See You in the summer :wave::woohoo:


----------

